# Via RDC, Quota 103: la Manovra del Governo Meloni



## 7vinte (18 Novembre 2022)

Vertice di maggioranza sulla Manovra. A quanto sembra, ci sarà una forte stretta sul RDC: da giugno si prevede di abolirlo per tutti gli occupabili, gli abili al lavoro. Sulle pensioni si eviterà il ritorno alla Legge Fornero con Quota 103: in pensione a 62 anni o con 41 anni di contributi.
Verrà azzerata l'Iva su pane, latte, pasta e beni di prima necessità, e ridotta al 5% su prodotti di igiene come assorbenti. La Flat Tax sulle Partite Iva verrá estesa da 65k a 85k euro. Si ipotizza la Flat Tax sugli incrementi per gli autonomi e un taglio delle tasse per i dipendenti. Tetto al contante alzato a 5k. Si ragiona sull'Amazon Tax, una tassa sulle consegne non alimentari per favorire i negozi locali. L'Assegno Familiare verrà alzato di 100 o 200 euro per le famiglie numerose. Possibile la detassazione totale per le assunzioni di under 35 per i primi 2-3 anni. 
Si procederà alla rottamazione delle cartelle esattoriali fino al 2015 sotto i 1000 euro e alla riduzione del 50% fino a 3 mila, e al taglio del cuneo fiscale di circa il 2,5%.

Intanto il governo lavora anche su altri fronti: si lavora al progetto di Autonomia differenziata per le regioni, a una proposta contro l'immigrazione da portare al Consiglio UE (oltre a un eventuale decreto italiano anti ong di cui si parlava nei giorni scorsi), e alla modifica dell'isolamento per i positivi covid.


----------



## 7vinte (18 Novembre 2022)

Bene bene bene bene bene


----------



## Rudi84 (18 Novembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Vertice di maggioranza sulla Manovra. A quanto sembra, ci sarà una forte stretta sul RDC: da giugno si prevede di abolirlo per tutti gli occupabili, gli abili al lavoro. Sulle pensioni si eviterà il ritorno alla Legge Fornero con Quota 103: in pensione a 62 anni o con 41 anni di contributi.
> Verrà azzerata l'Iva su pane, latte, pasta e beni di prima necessità, e ridotta al 5% su prodotti di igiene come assorbenti. La Flat Tax sulle Partite Iva verrá estesa da 65k a 85k euro. Si ipotizza la Flat Tax sugli incrementi per gli autonomi e un taglio delle tasse per i dipendenti. Tetto al contante alzato a 5k. Si ragiona sull'Amazon Tax, una tassa sulle consegne non alimentari per favorire i negozi locali. L'Assegno Familiare verrà alzato di 100 o 200 euro per le famiglie numerose. Possibile la detassazione totale per le assunzioni di under 35 per i primi 2-3 anni.
> Si procederà alla rottamazione delle cartelle esattoriali fino al 2015 sotto i 1000 euro e alla riduzione del 50% fino a 3 mila, e al taglio del cuneo fiscale di circa il 2,5%.
> 
> Intanto il governo lavora anche su altri fronti: si lavora al progetto di Autonomia differenziata per le regioni, a una proposta contro l'immigrazione da portare al Consiglio UE (oltre a un eventuale decreto italiano anti ong di cui si parlava nei giorni scorsi), e alla modifica dell'isolamento per i positivi covid.


Ma con 41 anni di contributi si intende che se uno ha cominciato a lavorare a 15 anni può andare in pensione a 56 anni o bisogna avere per forza 62 anni?


----------



## 7vinte (18 Novembre 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Ma con 41 anni di contributi si intende che se uno ha cominciato a lavorare a 15 anni può andare in pensione a 56 anni o bisogna avere per forza 62 anni?


O uno o l'altro. Se hai iniziato a 15 vai a 56 si


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Novembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Vertice di maggioranza sulla Manovra. A quanto sembra, ci sarà una forte stretta sul RDC: da giugno si prevede di abolirlo per tutti gli occupabili, gli abili al lavoro. Sulle pensioni si eviterà il ritorno alla Legge Fornero con Quota 103: in pensione a 62 anni o con 41 anni di contributi.
> Verrà azzerata l'Iva su pane, latte, pasta e beni di prima necessità, e ridotta al 5% su prodotti di igiene come assorbenti. La Flat Tax sulle Partite Iva verrá estesa da 65k a 85k euro. Si ipotizza la Flat Tax sugli incrementi per gli autonomi e un taglio delle tasse per i dipendenti. Tetto al contante alzato a 5k. Si ragiona sull'Amazon Tax, una tassa sulle consegne non alimentari per favorire i negozi locali. L'Assegno Familiare verrà alzato di 100 o 200 euro per le famiglie numerose. Possibile la detassazione totale per le assunzioni di under 35 per i primi 2-3 anni.
> Si procederà alla rottamazione delle cartelle esattoriali fino al 2015 sotto i 1000 euro e alla riduzione del 50% fino a 3 mila, e al taglio del cuneo fiscale di circa il 2,5%.
> 
> Intanto il governo lavora anche su altri fronti: si lavora al progetto di Autonomia differenziata per le regioni, a una proposta contro l'immigrazione da portare al Consiglio UE (oltre a un eventuale decreto italiano anti ong di cui si parlava nei giorni scorsi), e alla modifica dell'isolamento per i positivi covid.


Prima di gioire attendo che diventi realtà


----------



## Rudi84 (18 Novembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> O uno o l'altro. Se hai iniziato a 15 vai a 56 si


Allora mi mancano solo 18 anni per andarci evviva


----------



## Andris (18 Novembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Bene bene bene bene bene


se si fanno tenere dalle palle da Mattarella...via lo scudo fiscale, via il contante a 5.000
vedi che tra poco tolgono il federalismo fiscale pure


----------



## Jino (18 Novembre 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Allora mi mancano solo 18 anni per andarci evviva



Poi il problema vero sarà che mediamente avremo una pensione talmente bassa che se uno non ha avuto la possibilità di farsi un fondo pensione con ogni probabilità dovrà continuare a lavorare per avere una vita decente. A 56-60 anni si va in pensione e magari non ci sono i soldi per finire di pagare il mutuo, per mandare i figli all'università o chi più ne ha ne metta.


----------



## Rudi84 (18 Novembre 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Poi il problema vero sarà che mediamente avremo una pensione talmente bassa che se uno non ha avuto la possibilità di farsi un fondo pensione con ogni probabilità dovrà continuare a lavorare per avere una vita decente. A 56-60 anni si va in pensione e magari non ci sono i soldi per finire di pagare il mutuo, per mandare i figli all'università o chi più ne ha ne metta.


No credo non ci siano questi problemi in fondo le pensioni ce le pagheranno i migranti come diceva la sboldrina quindi siamo in una botte di ferro


----------



## 7vinte (18 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se si fanno tenere dalle palle da Mattarella...via lo scudo fiscale, via il contante a 5.000
> vedi che tra poco tolgono il federalismo fiscale pure


Il tetto al contante semplicemente è in manovra e non in dl aiuti ma c'è.
Scudo fiscale per estero sarà in provvedimento ad hoc


----------



## Andris (18 Novembre 2022)

*Renzi attacca:*

*"Meloni in campagna elettorale prometteva di abolire reddito di cittadinanza, ora propone solo modifiche"*


----------



## Jino (18 Novembre 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> No credo non ci siano questi problemi in fondo le pensioni ce le pagheranno i migranti come diceva la sboldrina quindi siamo in una botte di ferro



Di sicuro sarà dura ce le paghino queste generazioni di pseudo influencer


----------



## Andris (18 Novembre 2022)

*Iva al 5% per gli assorbenti e i tampax*

stasera come si trastullano a sinistra su questa indiscrezione, neanche i camonisti con il calendario della Ferilli
domani camminano con le gambe larghe


----------



## Mauricio (19 Novembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Bene bene bene bene bene


Bene cosa esattamente? 
L’IVA al 5% su alcuni prodotti farà risparmiare centesimi. 
La flat tax per autonomi aumenta ancora la disparità rispetto ai dipendenti.
Condono fiscale e rientro capitali dall’estero poi non ne parliamo.
Poi bloccherebbero (a giugno, non da subito) in parte il RdC per finanziare quota 103, per mandare in pensione gente a 62 anni. 
L’aumento dell’assegno familiare per famiglie numerose non serve che specifichi a chi andrebbe. O pensano che stimoli gli italiani a procreare di più?

Faccio davvero fatica a trovare solo un punto positivo della manovra. Ma da Meloni e Salvini non è che ci si potesse aspettare faville.


----------



## vicky3464 (19 Novembre 2022)

Comunque si chiama quota 103 perché puoi andare in pensione a partire da 62 con 41 di contributi. 62+41=103, appunto. Se hai, per riprendere una domanda fatta da qualcun altro prima, 56 anni e 41 di contributi, NON puoi andarci, dovrai attendere i 42 anni e 10 mesi (per gli uomini) per andare in pensione anticipata.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Novembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Bene cosa esattamente?
> L’IVA al 5% su alcuni prodotti farà risparmiare centesimi.
> La flat tax per autonomi aumenta ancora la disparità rispetto ai dipendenti.
> Condono fiscale e rientro capitali dall’estero poi non ne parliamo.
> ...



Se poi mettono pure la tassa per le consegne nell'ecommerce c'è da piangere...


----------



## mil77 (19 Novembre 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Poi il problema vero sarà che mediamente avremo una pensione talmente bassa che se uno non ha avuto la possibilità di farsi un fondo pensione con ogni probabilità dovrà continuare a lavorare per avere una vita decente. A 56-60 anni si va in pensione e magari non ci sono i soldi per finire di pagare il mutuo, per mandare i figli all'università o chi più ne ha ne metta.


È comunque una scelta volontaria. Se non vuoi andare in pensione prima non ci vai


----------



## mil77 (19 Novembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> O uno o l'altro. Se hai iniziato a 15 vai a 56 si


Sicuro? È quota 103...62 anni + 41 di contributi...


----------



## vicky3464 (19 Novembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Sicuro? È quota 103...62 anni + 41 di contributi...


Esatto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Novembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Sicuro? È quota 103...62 anni + 41 di contributi...



Quando leggo 41 anni di contributi mi scappa da ridere comunque, in maggioranza saran sempre e solo statali ad avere quei numeri.


----------



## Mauricio (19 Novembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se poi mettono pure la tassa per le consegne nell'ecommerce c'è da piangere...


Davvero mi son dimenticato il punto peggiore! Vogliono tornare indietro di 25 anni? Pensano di favorire i piccoli commercianti? Hanno capito che il mondo è cambiato e volenti o meno le modalità di acquisto non sono le stesse di 20 anni fa?
A questo punto che mettano anche una tassa sugli smartphone per non penalizzare troppo le cabine telefoniche.


----------



## vicky3464 (19 Novembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quando leggo 41 anni di contributi mi scappa da ridere comunque, in maggioranza saran sempre e solo statali ad avere quei numeri.


Inoltre bisogna vedere quale sia la penalizzazione per andare a quota 103. Alla fine della fiera, se hai già 41 anni di contributi e 62 anni, ti basta aspettare 1 anno e 10 mesi più 3 di finestra per andare in pensione anticipata, e senza penalizzazioni.


----------



## mil77 (19 Novembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quando leggo 41 anni di contributi mi scappa da ridere comunque, in maggioranza saran sempre e solo statali ad avere quei numeri.


Perché? In teoria dovrebbero essere più operai che sono quelli che iniziano a lavorare prima


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Novembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Perché? In teoria dovrebbero essere più operai che sono quelli che iniziano a lavorare prima



Gli anni di lavoro sono cosa ben diversa dagli anni di contributi...


----------



## gabri65 (19 Novembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Davvero mi son dimenticato il punto peggiore! Vogliono tornare indietro di 25 anni? Pensano di favorire i piccoli commercianti? Hanno capito che il mondo è cambiato e volenti o meno le modalità di acquisto non sono le stesse di 20 anni fa?
> A questo punto che mettano anche una tassa sugli smartphone per non penalizzare troppo le cabine telefoniche.



Ma che razza di discorsi fai, la solita propaganda contro.

Che vuol dire che il mondo è cambiato, siccome adesso ci sono i megacolossi che hanno spopolato pagando un CATZO di tasse nei paradisi fiscali, questa cosa va presa come giusta, intoccabile e inevitabile?

Sai cosa, eliminiamo tutti i negozi e tutti i commercianti, probabilmente a te che ti frega delle attività degli altri, e mettiamo tutti punti di spedizione Ammazzone, eh, che dici, sarà veramente una bella cosa per l'economia itagliana, no? Ma sì, continuiamo a fare ancora più ricchi quelli già ricchi sfondati, ben fatto. Ma per favore, saresti più onesto a dire che rivorresti i PDioti e stop.


----------



## mil77 (19 Novembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Davvero mi son dimenticato il punto peggiore! Vogliono tornare indietro di 25 anni? Pensano di favorire i piccoli commercianti? Hanno capito che il mondo è cambiato e volenti o meno le modalità di acquisto non sono le stesse di 20 anni fa?
> A questo punto che mettano anche una tassa sugli smartphone per non penalizzare troppo le cabine telefoniche.


Cioè veramente stiamo discutendo se sia giusta o meno una tassa sull'e commerce? Cioè colossi stranieri che sono diventati ricchi vendendo in Italia senza pagare le dovute tasse allo stato?


----------



## Mauricio (19 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma che razza di discorsi fai, la solita propaganda contro.
> 
> Che vuol dire che il mondo è cambiato, siccome adesso ci sono i megacolossi che hanno spopolato pagando un CATZO di tasse nei paradisi fiscali, questa cosa va presa come giusta, intoccabile e inevitabile?
> 
> Sai cosa, eliminiamo tutti i negozi e tutti i commercianti, probabilmente a te che ti frega delle attività degli altri, e mettiamo tutti punti di spedizione Ammazzone, eh, che dici, sarà veramente una bella cosa per l'economia itagliana, no? Ma sì, continuiamo a fare ancora più ricchi quelli già ricchi sfondati, ben fatto. Ma per favore, saresti più onesto a dire che rivorresti i PDioti e stop.


Ed ecco un perfetto commento che rappresenta bene l’Italia e il perchè non sarà mai al passo con i tempi. Il commercio al dettaglio è in stato comatoso, dal piccolo negoziante ai centri commerciali. Forse a te fa schifo in pochi minuti comparare i prezzi ed ordinare tramite internet risparmiando diversi soldi. E non esistono solo Amazon e altri colossi che eludono le tasse, basta con questi qualunquismi. Quale sarebbe il senso di pagare un oggetto xx% in più dal commerciante sotto casa quando lo posso avere in tempi rapidi per molto meno? Devo far sopravvivere un’attività anche se non è più remunerativa? Mica sei un dipendente ex Alitalia spero.
Capisco che essendo quasi un boomer le novità non vengano prese di buon occhio e ai tuoi tempi era tutto meglio, peccato che il resto del mondo non è ancorato al passato come l’Italia.


----------



## Mauricio (19 Novembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Cioè veramente stiamo discutendo se sia giusta o meno una tassa sull'e commerce? Cioè colossi stranieri che sono diventati ricchi vendendo in Italia senza pagare le dovute tasse allo stato?


Eccone un altro. Si vede che non usate molto internet per gli acquisti. Ci sono una marea di negozi online italianissimi che fanno risparmiare, non esiste solo Amazon (che per inciso a parte la consegna ultra veloce non ha più buoni prezzi e vende prodotti di scarsa qualità).

Le tasse ci sono già per gli e-commerce, come per tutte le società. Se ne pagano meno, al netto di casi di evasione, si vede che hanno dietro studi di fiscalisti che riescono a farli risparmiare in maniera legale. Non è che aggiungendo una tassa che penalizza l’utente finale si vada a sistemare la situazione.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Novembre 2022)

Pensare che sia solo amazon e commerce è un grave errore. Poteva valere all'inizio, quando ha esordito in Italia, ora la realtà è molto diversa.

Una roba banalissima è pensare solo al mercato dell'usato sempre più spinto con le varie app stile vinted, subito e company.

Ci son un sacco di attività con servizi di consegna.

La realtà è che i commercianti non trarranno profitto da una tassa per le consegne e i costi saranno più alti e basta.

Tra l'altro se anche domani sparisse totalmente l'ecommerce ci sarebbero sempre i commercianti cinesi da abbattere. 

La cosa che a me non piace poi è il fatto di voler sempre mettere tasse. Vuoi favorire i negozi? E allora abbassi la loro tassazione, dai incentivi particolari. Ha rotto anche sta cosa di mettere sempre nuove tasse su ogni cosa.



Mauricio ha scritto:


> Eccone un altro. Si vede che non usate molto internet per gli acquisti. Ci sono una marea di negozi online italianissimi che fanno risparmiare, non esiste solo Amazon* (che per inciso a parte la consegna ultra veloce non ha più buoni prezzi e vende prodotti di scarsa qualità).*
> 
> Le tasse ci sono già per gli e-commerce, come per tutte le società. Se ne pagano meno, al netto di casi di evasione, si vede che hanno dietro studi di fiscalisti che riescono a farli risparmiare in maniera legale. Non è che aggiungendo una tassa che penalizza l’utente finale si vada a sistemare la situazione.



L'unico motivo per cui si compra su amazon ormai è per il servizio post vendita affidabile. Per il resto non si trova più niente a buoni prezzi. Trovi smartphone che costano meno alla coop che su amazon... Quello di amazon che ha prezzi bassi è un falso mito dovuto ai primi anni in Italia.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Novembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Ed ecco un perfetto commento che rappresenta bene l’Italia e il perchè non sarà mai al passo con i tempi. Il commercio al dettaglio è in stato comatoso, dal piccolo negoziante ai centri commerciali. Forse a te fa schifo in pochi minuti comparare i prezzi ed ordinare tramite internet risparmiando diversi soldi. E non esistono solo Amazon e altri colossi che eludono le tasse, basta con questi qualunquismi. Quale sarebbe il senso di pagare un oggetto xx% in più dal commerciante sotto casa quando lo posso avere in tempi rapidi per molto meno? Devo far sopravvivere un’attività anche se non è più remunerativa? Mica sei un dipendente ex Alitalia spero.
> Capisco che essendo quasi un boomer le novità non vengano prese di buon occhio e ai tuoi tempi era tutto meglio, peccato che il resto del mondo non è ancorato al passato come l’Italia.



Bravo, con il tuo commento invece il padrone di Ammazzone ci si sega sopra, e poi si rotola in terra dalle risate a vedere che c'è gente che fa il tifo per lui.

Poi che diamine c'entra Alitalia. Mah.

Comunque, a te che te frega, magari sei uno statale, se le attività lavorative degli altri vengono azzerate per la grande globalizzazione progressista auspicata dai tuoi idoli, pazienza. Sempre se sei uno che lavora, eh.

Guarda, resta coerente se hai il coraggio, visto ti senti tanto sicuro. Non andare al ristorante, fatti portare le pizzacce a casa, quelle fatte in catena di montaggio e spedite da chissà dove. Non andare in vacanza in qualche struttura, fatti mandare una minipiscina montabile a casa tua, poi la riempi d'acqua e il gioco è fatto. Non ti dimenticare di farti spedire anche un souvenir per ricordo. A che servono le attività, no?

Credi che il progresso sia quello che dici tu?
E credi di avermi offeso dandomi del boomer?

Spero tu sia tanto giovane da godere ancora tanto del mondo che sogni, te lo auguro con tutto il cuore, cavoli tuoi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Novembre 2022)

mi sa che siamo ridotti male
se la loro soluzione e non prendere del denaro che prima funzionava per avere un circolo vizioso.. il timore che la gente non spenda e l'inflazione si alzi non è poco da parte mia.. un po' come la storia degli 80 euro che servivano per fare spendere la gente.. in tempo di magra il rischio della mancanza di fiducia nell'andare avanti è alto.. e sinceramente queste decisioni mi sembrano poca roba, rispetto il mostro che sta arrivando. 

Non so se avete presente cos'è una recessione
e questa sarà anche bella corposa


----------



## gabri65 (19 Novembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Cioè veramente stiamo discutendo se sia giusta o meno una tassa sull'e commerce? Cioè colossi stranieri che sono diventati ricchi vendendo in Italia senza pagare le dovute tasse allo stato?



Ma lascia perdere, questi son fulminati, invece di andare a cena fuori e godersi la vita non vedono l'ora di fiondarsi in qualche Mac e andare avanti con gli acquisti via internet. Bella soddisfazione non avere più modo di andare a giro per negozi anche per fare una passeggiata.

Che poi sa una sega questo se io ho mai fatto acquisti via internet, ma 'sta gente però si farebbe mandare pure la carta igienica per non muovere un passo.

Il bello è che 'ste cose magari non le pensano nemmeno, è solo ideologia e rosicamento perché ora ci sono i fascisti al governo, gli scoppia il fegato e criticherebbero anche Gesù Cristo.


----------



## Dexter (19 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il bello è che 'ste cose magari non le pensano nemmeno, è solo ideologia e rosicamento perché ora ci sono i fascisti al governo, gli scoppia il fegato e criticherebbero anche Gesù Cristo.


 ma se lo sai, perché ti ci avveleni? Questi sono ALMENO 15 anni che strillano per l'iva sugli assorbenti, adesso che la levano non va bene   ho una parente che si prende cura di una persona anziana con la tessera del PD, la quale lamenta il fatto che le pensioni siano bloccate da anni...beh la partigiana quando mi zzia le ha fatto notare che ci sarà un aumento di qualche punto % dopo non so quanto tempo, si é sentita male  questo per dirti che sei un boomer e non ti devi avvelenà


----------



## Mauricio (19 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma lascia perdere, questi son fulminati, invece di andare a cena fuori e godersi la vita non vedono l'ora di fiondarsi in qualche Mac e andare avanti con gli acquisti via internet. *Bella soddisfazione non avere più modo di andare a giro per negozi anche per fare una passeggiata.*
> 
> Che poi sa una sega questo se io ho mai fatto acquisti via internet, ma 'sta gente però si farebbe mandare pure la carta igienica per non muovere un passo.
> 
> Il bello è che 'ste cose magari non le pensano nemmeno, è solo ideologia e rosicamento perché ora ci sono i fascisti al governo, gli scoppia il fegato e criticherebbero anche Gesù Cristo.


Ecco vedi? Sei di un’altra generazione. Andare a fare una passeggiata per negozi, che divertimento! Magari poi ci si ferma a guardare un cantiere, che dici?

Io personalmente non compro più nulla nei negozi che posso trovare a meno online (ripeto, presso e-commerce italianissimi medio piccoli, visto che solo in questi si trovano prezzi interessanti). I servizi, che son diversi come attività dalla vendita al dettaglio, ovviamente usufruisco delle attività presso dove risiedo.

Per i ristoranti ci sarebbe un capito a parte. Recentemente sono andato in uno dove il coperto era 3€ e il caffè costava 2,5€. Ed era una trattoria. Capisco che abbiano avuto anche loro i rincari e debbano rientrare dei costi, ma se son tutti così mi pare esagerato. Per cui, visto che abito in una città medio grande, la consegna a domicilio la fanno quasi tutti, preferisco farmi portare i pasti visto i costi di mangiare fuori, a mio modo di vedere, sono esagerati.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Novembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Vertice di maggioranza sulla Manovra. A quanto sembra, ci sarà una forte stretta sul RDC: da giugno si prevede di abolirlo per tutti gli occupabili, gli abili al lavoro. Sulle pensioni si eviterà il ritorno alla Legge Fornero con Quota 103: in pensione a 62 anni o con 41 anni di contributi.
> Verrà azzerata l'Iva su pane, latte, pasta e beni di prima necessità, e ridotta al 5% su prodotti di igiene come assorbenti. La Flat Tax sulle Partite Iva verrá estesa da 65k a 85k euro. Si ipotizza la Flat Tax sugli incrementi per gli autonomi e un taglio delle tasse per i dipendenti. Tetto al contante alzato a 5k. Si ragiona sull'Amazon Tax, una tassa sulle consegne non alimentari per favorire i negozi locali. L'Assegno Familiare verrà alzato di 100 o 200 euro per le famiglie numerose. Possibile la detassazione totale per le assunzioni di under 35 per i primi 2-3 anni.
> Si procederà alla rottamazione delle cartelle esattoriali fino al 2015 sotto i 1000 euro e alla riduzione del 50% fino a 3 mila, e al taglio del cuneo fiscale di circa il 2,5%.
> 
> Intanto il governo lavora anche su altri fronti: si lavora al progetto di Autonomia differenziata per le regioni, a una proposta contro l'immigrazione da portare al Consiglio UE (oltre a un eventuale decreto italiano anti ong di cui si parlava nei giorni scorsi), e alla modifica dell'isolamento per i positivi covid.


Che senso avrebbe la tassa sull'e-commerce?


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Novembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Ed ecco un perfetto commento che rappresenta bene l’Italia e il perchè non sarà mai al passo con i tempi. Il commercio al dettaglio è in stato comatoso, dal piccolo negoziante ai centri commerciali. Forse a te fa schifo in pochi minuti comparare i prezzi ed ordinare tramite internet risparmiando diversi soldi. E non esistono solo Amazon e altri colossi che eludono le tasse, basta con questi qualunquismi. Quale sarebbe il senso di pagare un oggetto xx% in più dal commerciante sotto casa quando lo posso avere in tempi rapidi per molto meno? Devo far sopravvivere un’attività anche se non è più remunerativa? Mica sei un dipendente ex Alitalia spero.
> Capisco che essendo quasi un boomer le novità non vengano prese di buon occhio e ai tuoi tempi era tutto meglio, peccato che il resto del mondo non è ancorato al passato come l’Italia.


C'è un qualche milione di italiani che campano con i negozietti che ti potrebbe fare a brandelli per questo commento qualunquista presuntuoso e menefreghista.


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Novembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Ecco vedi? Sei di un’altra generazione. Andare a fare una passeggiata per negozi, che divertimento! Magari poi ci si ferma a guardare un cantiere, che dici?
> 
> Io personalmente non compro più nulla nei negozi che posso trovare a meno online (ripeto, presso e-commerce italianissimi medio piccoli, visto che solo in questi si trovano prezzi interessanti). I servizi, che son diversi come attività dalla vendita al dettaglio, ovviamente usufruisco delle attività presso dove risiedo.
> 
> Per i ristoranti ci sarebbe un capito a parte. Recentemente sono andato in uno dove il coperto era 3€ e il caffè costava 2,5€. Ed era una trattoria. Capisco che abbiano avuto anche loro i rincari e debbano rientrare dei costi, ma se son tutti così mi pare esagerato. Per cui, visto che abito in una città medio grande, la consegna a domicilio la fanno quasi tutti, preferisco farmi portare i pasti visto i costi di mangiare fuori, a mio modo di vedere, sono esagerati.


Che vita emozionante, contento te


----------



## Mauricio (19 Novembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> C'è un qualche milione di italiani che campano con i negozietti che ti potrebbe fare a brandelli per questo commento qualunquista presuntuoso e menefreghista.


Non è qualunquismo, è pragmatismo. Siccome ci sono milioni che vivono con queste attività antieconomiche, bisogna fermare il mondo per farle sopravvivere? Nei paesi al passo con i tempi, ci si reinventa se la propria attività diventa obsoleta. In Italia no, bisogna tenere tutto fermo per non danneggiare questi soggetti. 
Alitalia non si può vendere e non si possono licenziare i dipendenti, ma va benissimo che lo stati ci immetta miliardi di euro per tenerla in vita. Uber è brutto e cattivo, e paga le tasse in Lussemburgo. Meglio tenerci gli onesti tassisti che per medesime tratte fanno prezzi diversi tutto al nero.
L’ecommerce è una realtà, ma tassiamolo per favorire i negozietti sotto casa (come possa farlo comunque lo sanno solo loro).
Abbassare il cuneo fiscale ai dipendenti? No figuriamoci, meglio regole di favore per i pensionati (tanto che ci frega, pagheranno le generazioni future e i retributivi non si possono toccare visto che è una fregatura acquisita, pardon, diritto acquisito), oppure qualche bel condono che non guasta mai. 
Se siete contenti così, ottimo, andiamo avanti in questa maniera. Poi però se per grazia ricevuta arrivasse la troika, non lamentiamoci che i poteri forti ci vogliono distruggere, perché la colpa sarebbe solo nostra se si arrivasse a tal punto.


----------



## Mauricio (19 Novembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Che vita emozionante, contento te


Ah io sono contentissimo, spero lo sia anche te quando passeggi nei negozi la domenica 
Io preferisco farmi una bella camminata in montagna, ma ognuno fa quello che preferisce no?
Stessa cosa per l’esempio della trattoria: se io fossi l’unico che non ci torna più, l’attività andrebbe avanti e contenti tutti. Se poi anche gli altri clienti facessero come me, i proprietari della trattoria non dovrebbero accusare gli altri per il loro fallimento, ma in primis se stessi. Ma l’autocritica in Italia non esiste, si accusa sempre qualcun altro.


----------



## claudiop77 (19 Novembre 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Allora mi mancano solo 18 anni per andarci evviva


Inutile interessarsi adesso.
Fanno in tempo a cambiare centomila volte prima che andrai in pensione.


----------



## Rudi84 (19 Novembre 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Inutile interessarsi adesso.
> Fanno in tempo a cambiare centomila volte prima che andrai in pensione.


Si lo so ero ironico. Sarà già un miracolo se le pensioni esistano ancora tra qualche anno


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Novembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Cioè veramente stiamo discutendo se sia giusta o meno una tassa sull'e commerce? Cioè colossi stranieri che sono diventati ricchi vendendo in Italia senza pagare le dovute tasse allo stato?



l problema è che questa ennesima tassa danneggia noi "piccoli" dell'ecommerce che paghiamo regolarmente le tasse in Italia.
Iniziassero a punire tutti quelli che ci fanno concorrenza sleale pagando la metà della metà della metà delle tasse o non pagandole affatto (ad iniziare proprio dai colossi).

Per i commercianti "fisici", sinceramente parlando, sono catzi loro.
Non si vogliono adeguare al nuovo standard e allora rimangano nella loro brodaglia.
Per dire, 5 anni fa avevo fatto un corso per la digitalizzazione delle aziende (aziende, negozi, negozietti,ecc.ecc). Noi italiani siamo il fanalino di coda in europa per quanto riguarda la digitalizzazione e i bacucchi italioti (che ora protestano contro i negozi online) neanche sanno cosa voglia dire avere una presenza online e quanto gli farebbe comodo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> l problema è che questa ennesima tassa danneggia noi "piccoli" dell'ecommerce che paghiamo regolarmente le tasse in Italia.
> Iniziassero a punire tutti quelli che ci fanno concorrenza sleale pagando la metà della metà della metà delle tasse o non pagandole affatto (ad iniziare proprio dai colossi).
> 
> Per i commercianti "fisici", sinceramente parlando, sono catzi loro.
> ...


la gente quando pensa all'ecommerce pensa che siano solo i colossi, pero non sanno che ci sonno pure ecommerce di proprietà di italiani. Non per farmi gli affari tuoi, che negozio ecommerce hai, se posso saperlo?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Novembre 2022)

Ma state veramente discutendo sulle multe su un paese che non si fa dare il dovuto dalle grandi aziende? solo perché c'è stata questa uscita sulla tassazione? non rimaneteci male se per l'ennesima volta si trasformerà in un nulla di fatto.. sia da una parte che dall'altra


----------



## mil77 (19 Novembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Eccone un altro. Si vede che non usate molto internet per gli acquisti. Ci sono una marea di negozi online italianissimi che fanno risparmiare, non esiste solo Amazon (che per inciso a parte la consegna ultra veloce non ha più buoni prezzi e vende prodotti di scarsa qualità).
> 
> Le tasse ci sono già per gli e-commerce, come per tutte le società. Se ne pagano meno, al netto di casi di evasione, si vede che hanno dietro studi di fiscalisti che riescono a farli risparmiare in maniera legale. Non è che aggiungendo una tassa che penalizza l’utente finale si vada a sistemare la situazione.


Eccone un altro cosa? Poi parlare così senza sapere nulla degli altri...Io praticamente faccio quasi solo acquisti su internet, per me andare in un negozio fisico è l'eccezione....Io sto solo dicendo che chi fa e commerce deve pagare le tasse come tutti gli altri...Io da utente finale sono assolutamente disposto a pagare qualche centesimo in più su ogni prodotto, purchè loro paghino fino all'ultimo centesimo di tasse (altrimenti quelle che non pagano loro devo pagarlo ancora io visto che sono un lavoratore dipendente).


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma lascia perdere, questi son fulminati, invece di andare a cena fuori e godersi la vita non vedono l'ora di fiondarsi in qualche Mac e andare avanti con gli acquisti via internet. Bella soddisfazione non avere più modo di andare a giro per negozi anche per fare una passeggiata.
> 
> Che poi sa una sega questo se io ho mai fatto acquisti via internet, ma 'sta gente però si farebbe mandare pure la carta igienica per non muovere un passo.
> 
> Il bello è che 'ste cose magari non le pensano nemmeno, è solo ideologia e rosicamento perché ora ci sono i fascisti al governo, gli scoppia il fegato e criticherebbero anche Gesù Cristo.


Gente che stava bene, e ci sta tutt' ora benissimo in locchedaun


----------



## pazzomania (19 Novembre 2022)

Seguendo le voci di questi mesi, sull' economia, Governo letteralmente disastroso.

Ma roba da pop corn e piedi sulla sedia.

La maggioranza dei voti li hanno presi dalla gente media, che la prenderà mediamente in culo (ma sempre col sorriso, ovviamente)

Meloni si è circondata di handicappati, ma la capisco, diversamente non avrebbe potuto fare da sola.

Nulla, mi spiace per la gente onesta, io vedo cosa avverrà definitivamente poi sceglierò la barricata dove posizionarmi per avere i maggiori guadagni personali.

Se continueranno con metodi pro-evasori e pro p.iva da 100.000 euro, farò in un modo, se smetteranno di fottersi i dipendenti farò in un altro.


----------



## Mauricio (19 Novembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Eccone un altro cosa? Poi parlare così senza sapere nulla degli altri...Io praticamente faccio quasi solo acquisti su internet, per me andare in un negozio fisico è l'eccezione....Io sto solo dicendo che chi fa e commerce deve pagare le tasse come tutti gli altri...Io da utente finale sono assolutamente disposto a pagare qualche centesimo in più su ogni prodotto, purchè loro paghino fino all'ultimo centesimo di tasse (altrimenti quelle che non pagano loro devo pagarlo ancora io visto che sono un lavoratore dipendente).


Bene, e siamo d’accordo. Ma qui si parla di aggiungere una tassa a chi fa e-commerce (ribadisco la 100esima volta, non esiste solo Amazon, ma ci sono tantissimi negozi italiani online) per favorire i negozi che non vogliono mettersi al passo con i tempi? Ma ci rendiamo conto dell’idea idiota?? A parte che leggendo i giornali pare sia una tassa per chi non usa mezzi ecologici nelle consegne, e se fosse davvero così, sarebbe una doppia beffa: Amazon ha i furgoni elettrici, per cui si rischia che manco sia soggetta a questa tassa. Mentre il negozio italianissimo che usa Bartolini & Co, ci ricada e sia costretta a pagarla. Doppiamente assurdo!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Novembre 2022)

Ormai provo solo disprezzo per quasi il 90% dei miei connazionali. Il commerciante medio italiano è stato per il greenpass ed è quello che si è inculato una marea di soldi col passaggio lira euro facendo la cresta in maniera imbarazzante.

Con l'arrivo di internet si è capito quanta cresta ci facessero sopra i negozianti italiani su molta merce che vendevano a peso d'oro. Ora che tutti possono accedere alle merci è saltato il giochino. Così come il fatto che tutti possano vendere la proprio roba usata a terzi senza intermediari che si prendevano la quasi totalità del guadagno.

Come detto poi, per certe attività sono molto più impattanti i cinesi che l'e-commerce. Non ci guadagnerà nessuno da questa tassa e ci perderanno in molti invece.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Novembre 2022)

Potete opporvi quanto volete all'ecommerce.

Ma saranno sforzi inutili, la comodità ed il risparmio la spunteranno.

Le volte che compro online al mese, si contano sulle dita di una mano.

Ma opporsi ad Amazon o come si possa chiamare, è tempo perso 

L'efficienza vince sempre, giusto o sbagliato che sia 

Immagino quelli che vendevano ferri di cavallo ad inizio 900....

Bisogna solo che paghino le tasse come gli altri, il resto lo decidiamo noi.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Novembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Ecco vedi? Sei di un’altra generazione. Andare a fare una passeggiata per negozi, che divertimento! Magari poi ci si ferma a guardare un cantiere, che dici?
> 
> Io personalmente non compro più nulla nei negozi che posso trovare a meno online (ripeto, presso e-commerce italianissimi medio piccoli, visto che solo in questi si trovano prezzi interessanti). I servizi, che son diversi come attività dalla vendita al dettaglio, ovviamente usufruisco delle attività presso dove risiedo.
> 
> Per i ristoranti ci sarebbe un capito a parte. Recentemente sono andato in uno dove il coperto era 3€ e il caffè costava 2,5€. Ed era una trattoria. Capisco che abbiano avuto anche loro i rincari e debbano rientrare dei costi, ma se son tutti così mi pare esagerato. Per cui, visto che abito in una città medio grande, la consegna a domicilio la fanno quasi tutti, preferisco farmi portare i pasti visto i costi di mangiare fuori, a mio modo di vedere, sono esagerati.



I rincari ci sono da quando siamo entrati in questo schifo di UE, e la cosa peggiorerà.

Per quanto riguarda la tua prima osservazione, bravo, continua a perculare, la caratteristica della tua generazione. Poi un giorno rammenterai quello che hai scritto, fidati. Mandami un abbraccio virtuale, che io forse sarò già passato a miglior vita.

Io vado a fare la passeggiata nei negozi e mi fermo a vedere i cantieri, tu rimani a casa a fare acquisti via internet. Vedi se trovi online anche un po' di felicità, forse ce l'hanno a basso prezzo.


----------



## mil77 (19 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Potete opporvi quanto volete all'ecommerce.
> 
> Ma saranno sforzi inutili, la comodità ed il risparmio la spunteranno.
> 
> ...


Perfetto ed oggi non è cosi


----------



## Mauricio (19 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> I rincari ci sono da quando siamo entrati in questo schifo di UE, e la cosa peggiorerà.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la tua prima osservazione, bravo, continua a perculare, la caratteristica della tua generazione. Poi un giorno rammenterai quello che hai scritto, fidati. Mandami un abbraccio virtuale, che io forse sarò già passato a miglior vita.
> 
> Io vado a fare la passeggiata nei negozi e mi fermo a vedere i cantieri, tu rimani a casa a fare acquisti via internet. Vedi se trovi online anche un po' di felicità, forse ce l'hanno a basso prezzo.


Figurati, ti auguro di arrivare in tripla cifra in buona salute!
Mi dispiace ma continui a dimostrare che sei di un’altra epoca. Per te tutto quello che esula dal tuo stile di vita non ha senso e quindi privo di felicità? Piuttosto che girarmi i negozi senza un vero obiettivo, preferisco andare in montagna a prendere aria buona e camminare nel verde. Ognuno fa come vuole, basta che sia contento. Io lo sono, te anche. A posto no?

E mi dispiace continuare a dire le stesse cose, ma tu sei uno di quelli che rimpiange la lira? Posso capirlo visto che la tua generazione, ma più quella precedente a dire il vero, avete vissuto un periodo d’oro, andando però ad intaccare la vita dei vostri successori. Ma l’unione monetaria (quella politica purtroppo non c’è, e quel poco che è stato fatto è tutt’altro che perfetto) ha protetto l’Italia da situazioni simil Argentina. Guarda, giusto per fare un esempio, la situazione della Turchia in questi mesi: inflazione al 70%, svalutazione della lira turca. L’unione fa la forza contro eventi avversi come quelli attuali.


----------



## Dexter (19 Novembre 2022)

É qui che giacciono decine di fegati spappolati?


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> I rincari ci sono da quando siamo entrati in questo schifo di UE, e la cosa peggiorerà.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la tua prima osservazione, bravo, continua a perculare, la caratteristica della tua generazione. Poi un giorno rammenterai quello che hai scritto, fidati. Mandami un abbraccio virtuale, che io forse sarò già passato a miglior vita.
> 
> Io vado a fare la passeggiata nei negozi e mi fermo a vedere i cantieri, tu rimani a casa a fare acquisti via internet. Vedi se trovi online anche un po' di felicità, forse ce l'hanno a basso prezzo.


I rincari sono peggiorati da quando ste zecche spingevano e godevano per le chiusure, dopo 2 anni di melma come quelli appena passati si aspettavano un premio. Ci vorrebbe un cartello col divieto di ingresso a sta gente


----------



## Dexter (19 Novembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Figurati, ti auguro di arrivare in tripla cifra in buona salute!
> Mi dispiace ma continui a dimostrare che sei di un’altra epoca. Per te tutto quello che esula dal tuo stile di vita non ha senso e quindi privo di felicità? Piuttosto che girarmi i negozi senza un vero obiettivo, preferisco andare in montagna a prendere aria buona e camminare nel verde. Ognuno fa come vuole, basta che sia contento. Io lo sono, te anche. A posto no?
> 
> E mi dispiace continuare a dire le stesse cose, ma tu sei uno di quelli che rimpiange la lira? Posso capirlo visto che la tua generazione, ma più quella precedente a dire il vero, avete vissuto un periodo d’oro, andando però ad intaccare la vita dei vostri successori. Ma l’unione monetaria (quella politica purtroppo non c’è, e quel poco che è stato fatto è tutt’altro che perfetto) ha protetto l’Italia da situazioni simil Argentina. Guarda, giusto per fare un esempio, la situazione della Turchia in questi mesi: inflazione al 70%, svalutazione della lira turca. L’unione fa la forza contro eventi avversi come quelli attuali.


Senza offesa, ma se prendo un ventenne a caso, originario dell'Emilia o della Toscana, e che frequenta i centri sociali o semplicemente l'Alma Mater Studiorum, fa i tuoi stessi identici discorsi. Sottolineo identici, roba da stampino. Stai facendo proprio l' elenco dei luoghi comuni del millenials (si dice così?) di sinistra. Siamo su Milanworld, non su abolizione del suffragio universale


----------



## Maurizio91 (19 Novembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se poi mettono pure la tassa per le consegne nell'ecommerce c'è da piangere...


Non ho capito, la tasse sull'e commerce verrà pagata dal sito, o ci andiamo di mezzo noi, pagando di più l'acquisto?


----------



## fabri47 (19 Novembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Bene cosa esattamente?
> L’IVA al 5% su alcuni prodotti farà risparmiare centesimi.
> La flat tax per autonomi aumenta ancora la disparità rispetto ai dipendenti.
> Condono fiscale e rientro capitali dall’estero poi non ne parliamo.
> ...


Tutti specchietti per le allodole. Mancette che saranno pagate con il sangue qualche anno dopo. Intanto, non si parla più di commissione d'inchiesta ed in maniera vergognosa e faziosa si evita la questione del GP ancora presente nelle RSA, quando persino in Francia Macron, grazie anche ad un'opposizione credibile, lo ha tolto del tutto.

La stessa Meloni ha firmato il documento del G20 che prevede un futuro con certificati per andare a viaggiare, al punto che la stessa "La Verità", giornale che è tutto fuorchè pro-piddino, si è fatta due domande nel numero di ieri su chi effettivamente "comanda" il nostro paese e sul ruolo dell'attuale premier.


----------



## Andris (19 Novembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Io personalmente non compro più nulla nei negozi che posso trovare a meno online (


perchè sei maschio, alle femmine di ogni età interessa eccome andare di persona specie in casalinghi-arredamento--abbigliamento


----------



## JDT (19 Novembre 2022)

Fatto due chiacchiere con la commercialista, sulla flat tax c'è solo molto fumo a quanto pare, ma aspettiamo le voci nero su bianco.

Per chi ha il forfettario invece, è Natale  .


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Novembre 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> *la gente quando pensa all'ecommerce pensa che siano solo i colossi, pero non sanno che ci sonno pure ecommerce di proprietà di italiani.* Non per farmi gli affari tuoi, che negozio ecommerce hai, se posso saperlo?


Diciamo che in Itaglia è già tanto se la maggior parte delle persone ha una vaga idea di cosa sia un ecommerce  
Infatti la maggior parte pensa che l'ecommerce sia unicamente quello di amazon, ebay, aliexpress, shein e stop. Migliaia e migliaia di ecommerce italiani di nicchia neanche vengono presi in considerazione, infatti basti pensare a quanti anche qui dentro e in questa discussione continuano a lamentarsi delle tasse che gli ecommerce devono pagare come tutti gli altri. Forse non hanno ben capito che se amazon elude le tasse in Italia (e con lui tanti altri big del settore), a pagarne le spese non devono essere tutti gli altri che le pagano regolarmente.
Comunque uno nel settore beauty per donna-uomo e un altro di abbigliamento-materiali per camping e sport estremi.



Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Non ho capito, la tasse sull'e commerce* verrà pagata dal sito*, o ci andiamo di mezzo noi, pagando di più l'acquisto?


Dall'utente finale, dal momento che l'ennesima tassa costringere ad alzare i prezzi dei prodotti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> perchè sei maschio, alle femmine di ogni età interessa eccome andare di persona specie in casalinghi-arredamento--abbigliamento



Certo, soprattutto quelle che vogliono atteggiarsi con il sacchetto Gucci per le vie della città 
Ti garantisco che un buon 70% degli acquisti online (soprattutto a tema beauty-abbigliamento e anche arredamento) è effettuato da giovani donne.


----------



## Andris (19 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certo, soprattutto quelle che vogliono atteggiarsi con il sacchetto Gucci per le vie della città
> Ti garantisco che un buon 70% degli acquisti online (soprattutto a tema beauty-abbigliamento e anche arredamento) è effettuato da giovani donne.


fanno uno e l'altro, non solo online
i negozi sono sempre pieni di signore e signorine, anche senza i saldi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Novembre 2022)

insomma la solita manovra nulla assoluto, ma non è che mi potevo aspettare tanto da Giorgietti, Salvini, la Russa, Calderoli, Tajani e compagnia. L'importante sarebbe almeno non fare danni, ma a quanto pare si inizia con dei bei regaloni a ladroni e corrotti, giusto per non perdere il vizietto e la fama internazionale di Paese Ultra Corrotto. Aumento tetto contanti, non si sa mai, chi non vede l'ora di andare in giro con 5 mila euro in contante, mi sembra giusto. Poi cancelliamo un pò di cartelle ai furbetti, e gli onesti chissenefrega. Continuiamo con una riforma delle pensioni della durata di 1 ANNO, si abbiamo capito bene. 1 ANNO. in genere si fanno con un ottica di 30 anni. Il prossimo anno disfiamo ancora tutto, giusto per non perdere anche qui il vizietto di Banana Repubblic con nuove leggi e incertezza del diritto. La tassa sull'ecommerce, viva il Populismo. Siamo già fanalino di coda in EU per start-up index e li tassiamo un pò (e commerce non è solo Amazon, sveglia). Sulle partite IVA niente da dire, alziamo pure il tetto se vogliamo, su questo non discuto. Il RdC venga rimodulato, non ne discuto. Mi va anche bene. Vediamo se arriverà qualche riforma nel prossimo anno. Ma figurati se con i personaggi che ci sono in quella maggioranza verrà mai fuori una mezza riforma


----------



## gabri65 (19 Novembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Figurati, ti auguro di arrivare in tripla cifra in buona salute!
> Mi dispiace ma continui a dimostrare che sei di un’altra epoca. Per te tutto quello che esula dal tuo stile di vita non ha senso e quindi privo di felicità? Piuttosto che girarmi i negozi senza un vero obiettivo, preferisco andare in montagna a prendere aria buona e camminare nel verde. Ognuno fa come vuole, basta che sia contento. Io lo sono, te anche. A posto no?
> 
> E mi dispiace continuare a dire le stesse cose, ma tu sei uno di quelli che rimpiange la lira? Posso capirlo visto che la tua generazione, ma più quella precedente a dire il vero, avete vissuto un periodo d’oro, andando però ad intaccare la vita dei vostri successori. Ma l’unione monetaria (quella politica purtroppo non c’è, e quel poco che è stato fatto è tutt’altro che perfetto) ha protetto l’Italia da situazioni simil Argentina. Guarda, giusto per fare un esempio, la situazione della Turchia in questi mesi: inflazione al 70%, svalutazione della lira turca. L’unione fa la forza contro eventi avversi come quelli attuali.



Pure io ti auguro di vivere a lungo, non mi riferivo a quello.

E certo che rimpiango la lira, non credo di essere il solo. Vedere da un giorno ad un altro raddoppiare i prezzi non fa piacere, quando autentici delinquenti come Prodi hanno svenduto il paese e poi si sono ritirati a godersi la pensione finanziata della UE. Uno dei più grandi criminali che ha avuto questo paese.

Sei felice? Mi fa piacere, basta che non predichi la chiusura delle attività e di gente che faticosamente lavora e paga le tasse, tasse che non vengono pagate dai colossi planetari. Magari dovresti tifare per il PSG o il City, che siccome c'hanno gli sceicchi dietro possono fare la voce grossa con le squadre che hanno poche risorse.

Per quanto riguarda l'essere di un'altra epoca, come al solito tu prendi la carta d'identità e agisci meccanicamente, con l'arroganza di chi ha meno esperienza e crede di sapere molto di più. Buon per te.

Io non ti conosco, ma tu non conosci me, e quello che dici su di me sono semplici ilazioni. Ho un sito web su internet (non in hosting, ho proprio il server a casa, tutto programmato da me), e nella mia nicchia di competenze sono conosciuto in tutto il mondo per via dei miei lavori originali. Quindi hai scelto la persona sbagliata quando parli di andare a vedere i cantieri come il pensionato retrogrado e nullafacente.

Per dire, e mi secca enormemente scriverlo perché non mi piace vantarmi, giusto per chiarire le cose con quelli che credono di "essere all'avanguardia" e vedono gli altri come dei poveri mentecatti arretrati.

Un abbraccio.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Novembre 2022)

La discussione tra negozietto ed ecommerce non ha senso di esistere.

Cosi come non ha senso di esistere quella tra motore termico o elettrico (dove invece c è stata la forzatura istituzionale)

Sono decisioni che avvengono in modo naturale.
La gente farà quello che più gli conviene al portafoglio e sotto l'aspetto logistico.

Inutile combattere battaglie che non possono essere vinte.
Una parte vincerà, l'altra diventerà nicchia.


Solo una cosa a chi stanno a cuore i negozietti sotto casa: capisco cosa volete dire, ma non preoccupatevi troppo per il negoziante, che lui di voi non si preoccuperebbe nemmeno per un nano secondo.
Non per cattiveria, ma perché c' est la viè


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Novembre 2022)

Finalmente ho anche io un motivo per lamentarmi dell'operato del governo...

Il reddito di fannullanza andava eliminato del tutto, non attenuato, non emendato, non ridotto... ELIMINATO DEL TUTTO... e sin da subito...

I parassiti di cittadinanza - fondamentalmente buona parte dell'elettorato grillino - che si cerchino un lavoro o che tornino a farsi mantenere dai genitori...


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Novembre 2022)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Finalmente ho anche io un motivo per lamentarmi dell'operato del governo...
> 
> *Il reddito di fannullanza andava eliminato del tutto, non attenuato, non emendato, non ridotto... ELIMINATO DEL TUTTO... e sin da subito...
> 
> I parassiti di cittadinanza - fondamentalmente buona parte dell'elettorato grillino - che si cerchino un lavoro o che tornino a farsi mantenere dai genitori...*


Amen


----------



## 7vinte (19 Novembre 2022)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Finalmente ho anche io un motivo per lamentarmi dell'operato del governo...
> 
> Il reddito di fannullanza andava eliminato del tutto, non attenuato, non emendato, non ridotto... ELIMINATO DEL TUTTO... e sin da subito...
> 
> I parassiti di cittadinanza - fondamentalmente buona parte dell'elettorato grillino - che si cerchino un lavoro o che tornino a farsi mantenere dai genitori...



Hai frainteso, verrà eliminato del tutto per gli occupabili. Resterà per disabili ecc


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Novembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Non ho capito, la tasse sull'e commerce verrà pagata dal sito, o ci andiamo di mezzo noi, pagando di più l'acquisto?



Ovviamente una tassa non aggredisce mai in modo diretto la persona comune, ma essendoci maggiori costi per le consegne per forza di cose si andranno a ritoccare le tariffe per i clienti.


----------



## Sam (19 Novembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Hai frainteso, verrà eliminato del tutto per gli occupabili. Resterà per disabili ecc


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Novembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Hai frainteso, verrà eliminato del tutto per gli occupabili. Resterà per disabili ecc



I sei mesi di "proroga" proprio non mi vanno giù...

Altri 180 giorni in cui questi se ne staranno comodi sul divano alle spalle di chi si deve alzare alle sei del mattino per andare a lavorare...

Mi piacerebbe poi sapere cosa si intende esattamente ai fini di questa legge per "occupabili", perché - a seconda della definizione - potrebbe cambiare di molto la portata dell"abolizione" (secondo alcune stime che ho letto, gli "occupabili" sarebbero solo poco più di 1/4 di quelli che percepiscono il fannullanza).


----------



## fabri47 (19 Novembre 2022)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> I sei mesi di "proroga" proprio non mi vanno giù...
> 
> Altri 180 giorni in cui questi se ne staranno comodi sul divano alle spalle di chi si deve alzare alle sei del mattino per andare a lavorare...
> 
> Mi piacerebbe poi sapere cosa si intende esattamente ai fini di questa legge per "occupabili", perché - a seconda della definizione - potrebbe cambiare di molto la portata dell"abolizione" (secondo alcune stime che ho letto, gli "occupabili" sarebbero solo poco più di 1/4 di quelli che percepiscono il fannullanza).


Tranquillo, magari andrà a finire come la pluriannunciata sospensione delle multe, dopodichè spunta il "rinvio" con la Meloni che dice "eh ma io non so niente".


----------



## JDT (19 Novembre 2022)

La storia del negozietto sotto casa che chiude è perchè in buona parte sono gestiti male, non si aggiornano, non sfruttano l'appeal fisico che potrebbero avere rispetto all'online, pubblicità pari a 0, molti sono fermi al concetto che i clienti sono "dovuti" dove la nonna teneva aperto 6 ore senza battere uno scontrino.. non è più così, il mondo è diventato spietato e concorrenziale, ma non è assolutamente vero che non ci sono margini e/o sono destinati a chiudere, è che i proprietari di negozietti devono cambiare modo di fare imprenditorialità, e mi sembra che non vogliono farlo.

Parola di chi ha 3 negozietti diversissimi sotto casa, rilevati a cifre ridicole perchè "non riuscivano ad andare avanti".


----------



## ibracadabra9 (21 Novembre 2022)

l'amazon tax è una boiata incredibile nonché una nuova tassa per il consumatore condita con del populismo.
chi acquista abitualmente su Amazon (perchè più comodo), non tornerà mai ad acquistare in negozio


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Novembre 2022)

Sentito al Tgcom 24 
che difficilmente toccheranno il rdc perché sarebbe un duro colpo sociale


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Novembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Ecco vedi? *Sei di un’altra generazione. Andare a fare una passeggiata per negozi, che divertimento! Magari poi ci si ferma a guardare un cantiere, che dici?*
> 
> Io personalmente non compro più nulla nei negozi che posso trovare a meno online (ripeto, presso e-commerce italianissimi medio piccoli, visto che solo in questi si trovano prezzi interessanti). I servizi, che son diversi come attività dalla vendita al dettaglio, ovviamente usufruisco delle attività presso dove risiedo.
> 
> Per i ristoranti ci sarebbe un capito a parte. Recentemente sono andato in uno dove il coperto era 3€ e il caffè costava 2,5€. Ed era una trattoria. Capisco che abbiano avuto anche loro i rincari e debbano rientrare dei costi, ma se son tutti così mi pare esagerato. Per cui, visto che abito in una città medio grande, la consegna a domicilio la fanno quasi tutti, preferisco farmi portare i pasti visto i costi di mangiare fuori, a mio modo di vedere, sono esagerati.


Sei illeggibile, Giuro.


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Novembre 2022)

Tutto bello ma non mi devi tassare me se compro su Amazon elettronica spingendomi a tornare all Unieuro o MediaWorld o Trony che non sono comunque italiani.
Nessuno va a comprare cose grosse e costose nei negozietti piccoli anche perché non hanno quasi mai roba moderna.
Devono tassare proprio Amazon così come Netflix Facebook e tutte le aziende estere che fanno soldi qui da noi.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Sentito al Tgcom 24
> che difficilmente toccheranno il rdc perché sarebbe un duro colpo sociale


male perchè lo ha promesso in campagna elettorale e io le ho dato fiducia


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Novembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Hai frainteso, verrà eliminato del tutto per gli occupabili. Resterà per disabili ecc


In che senso? Che poi se sei disabile o hai altri problemi di salute ci mancherebbe altro, o prendi la pensione di validità o vai a lavorare utilizzando corsie preferenziali


----------



## Andris (21 Novembre 2022)

*si va per un anno di "cuscinetto" per il reddito di cittadinanza, sospensione dopo il 31 dicembre 2023*


Ansa

@7vinte


----------



## __king george__ (21 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *si va per un anno di "cuscinetto" per il reddito di cittadinanza, sospensione dopo il 31 dicembre 2023*
> 
> 
> Ansa


male...non mi stupisce ma male...


----------



## Andris (21 Novembre 2022)

*ministro Valditara:*

*"In manovra non può mancare il rinnovo del contratto dei docenti"*


e figuriamoci, tra assunzioni e nuovi contratti è sempre Natale


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *si va per un anno di "cuscinetto" per il reddito di cittadinanza, sospensione dopo il 31 dicembre 2023*
> 
> 
> Ansa


E via, continuiamo a mantenere sti parassiti di fannullanza.


----------



## Andris (21 Novembre 2022)

*Conte versione Masaniello:

"Pronto a tutto per difendere il reddito di cittadinanza, anche con battaglie in strada"*


----------



## Andris (21 Novembre 2022)

*lo sconto sui carburanti dal 1 dicembre sarà quasi dimezzato passando da 25 centesimi più IVA a 15 centesimi più IVA


Ansa*


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (21 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *si va per un anno di "cuscinetto" per il reddito di cittadinanza, sospensione dopo il 31 dicembre 2023*
> 
> 
> Ansa
> ...


Malissimo! Per un altro anno i fannulloni di cittadinanza se ne potranno stare sul divano a spese di chi si alza alle sei del mattino.

Prima grossa delusione...


----------



## Viulento (21 Novembre 2022)

secondo me la maggior parte di chi prende il rdc lavora in nero, e tira su un bel gruzzoletto.

sti figli di tuttana.

e manganellate nei denti anche alla biondina se non lo toglie del tutto.


----------



## Andris (21 Novembre 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> secondo me la maggior parte di chi prende il rdc lavora in nero, e tira su un bel gruzzoletto.
> 
> sti figli di tuttana.


ieri sera hanno fatto una puntata delle iene su questo


----------



## Viulento (21 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ieri sera hanno fatto una puntata delle iene su questo


e che dicevano?


----------



## __king george__ (21 Novembre 2022)

sembra che senza reddito di cittadinanza non si possa vivere in questo paese..ma prima allora?? no perchè è una cosa recente eh

grazie al reddito il lavoro è aumentato? la disoccupazione è calata? i reati sono calati? non mi sembra...

l'avevano venduto in un certo modo ma mi sembra abbia fallito tutti gli obiettivi


----------



## Andris (21 Novembre 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> e che dicevano?


intervistato dei beneficiari a volto coperto che dicevano convenisse fare così, però poi hanno pure mostrato quelli sfruttati dai datori di lavoro


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Conte versione Masaniello:
> 
> "Pronto a tutto per difendere il reddito di cittadinanza, anche con battaglie in strada"*


Senza scorta però, almeno ne prendi tante finché non sputi i denti pagliaccio


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Novembre 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> secondo me la maggior parte di chi prende il rdc lavora in nero, e tira su un bel gruzzoletto.
> 
> sti figli di tuttana.
> 
> e manganellate nei denti anche alla biondina se non lo toglie del tutto.


Per questo non vogliono spostarsi per lavorare, sennò perdono il nero sti parassiti


----------



## Swaitak (21 Novembre 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> secondo me la maggior parte di chi prende il rdc lavora in nero, e tira su un bel gruzzoletto.
> 
> sti figli di tuttana.
> 
> e manganellate nei denti anche alla biondina se non lo toglie del tutto.


Dal benzinaio c'è un viavai di gente col suvvone e postepay rdc


----------



## Prealpi (21 Novembre 2022)

Nel mio comune dell'alto varesotto lavorano alcune persone con il reddito di cittadinanza, sono sotto la mia supervisione perciò conosco abbastanza come funziona, e devo dire che non è esattamente come viene descritto, anzi, tralascio il fatto che ci sono persone con più di 50 anni che prendono 380 euro di reddito con cui devono pagare anche l'affitto, lavorano in comune con un contratto di tirocinio per 250 euro per svolgere circa 90 ore al mese, ed è gente che non sta sicuramente su un divano a cazzeggiare, non so come funziona in altri posti, andrebbe rivisto e rivisionato, probabilmente com'è ora non va bene, ma ci penserei mille volte prima di scrivere certe cose, parere personale


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Novembre 2022)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Malissimo! Per un altro anno i fannulloni di cittadinanza se ne potranno stare sul divano a spese di chi si alza alle sei del mattino.
> 
> Prima grossa delusione...


Il rdc è impostato in un modo tale (e criminale) che non si può quasi nemmeno togliere dall'oggi al domani. È un atto di distruzione economica ad uso e consumo di chi crede in un concetto totalmente sbagliato dello stato che deve mantenerti per il solo fatto di essere cittadino.
È paradossale, ma è un atto di sfruttamento del proprio Stato senza fare assolutamente nulla in cambio, ma la rimozione verrebbe vista come un tradimento! Una contraddizione totale


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Novembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sembra che senza reddito di cittadinanza non si possa vivere in questo paese..ma prima allora?? no perchè è una cosa recente eh
> 
> grazie al reddito il lavoro è aumentato? la disoccupazione è calata? i reati sono calati? non mi sembra...
> 
> l'avevano venduto in un certo modo ma mi sembra abbia fallito tutti gli obiettivi


Infatti io sono sempre stato dell'idea che è stata una furbata dei 5S per comprarsi bene i voti e diventare un partito grande a tutti gli effetti.
Perchè in Italia già si sapeva come sarebbe andata a finire, se uno può non lavorare o lavorare e fo**ere lo Stato figurati se si lascia scappare questa opportunità, e difatti ha fatto più danni che altro.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Novembre 2022)

Comunque anche se lo tolgono agli occupabili sarebbe una bella batosta. Chissà quanti occupabili, senza reddito, farebbero un lavoro guadagnando molto meno. Ovviamente, mi riferisco a chi vuole lavorare, non ai nullafacenti che meriterebbero la rimozione di qualunque sussidio. Non escludo che, alla fine, il governo possa farsela addosso come è già successo con le restrizioni e mantenere il RDC quasi tutto così com'è.


----------



## Maximo (21 Novembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Vertice di maggioranza sulla Manovra. A quanto sembra, ci sarà una forte stretta sul RDC: da giugno si prevede di abolirlo per tutti gli occupabili, gli abili al lavoro. Sulle pensioni si eviterà il ritorno alla Legge Fornero con Quota 103: in pensione a 62 anni o con 41 anni di contributi.
> Verrà azzerata l'Iva su pane, latte, pasta e beni di prima necessità, e ridotta al 5% su prodotti di igiene come assorbenti. La Flat Tax sulle Partite Iva verrá estesa da 65k a 85k euro. Si ipotizza la Flat Tax sugli incrementi per gli autonomi e un taglio delle tasse per i dipendenti. Tetto al contante alzato a 5k. Si ragiona sull'Amazon Tax, una tassa sulle consegne non alimentari per favorire i negozi locali. L'Assegno Familiare verrà alzato di 100 o 200 euro per le famiglie numerose. Possibile la detassazione totale per le assunzioni di under 35 per i primi 2-3 anni.
> Si procederà alla rottamazione delle cartelle esattoriali fino al 2015 sotto i 1000 euro e alla riduzione del 50% fino a 3 mila, e al taglio del cuneo fiscale di circa il 2,5%.
> 
> Intanto il governo lavora anche su altri fronti: si lavora al progetto di Autonomia differenziata per le regioni, a una proposta contro l'immigrazione da portare al Consiglio UE (oltre a un eventuale decreto italiano anti ong di cui si parlava nei giorni scorsi), e alla modifica dell'isolamento per i positivi covid.


Ottimo, specialmente il primo punto


----------



## Davidoff (21 Novembre 2022)

Non ho votato e, ovviamente, ho fatto bene. Solite mancette a breve termine, condoni, ulteriori tasse, zero interventi strutturali per provare a risollevare un paese che si avvia al baratro. Non sento mai parlare di limitare lo sperpero di denaro pubblico, scovare gli evasori, stroncare la mafia, rendere efficiente la pubblica amministrazione. Neanche parlo della questione demografica, abbiamo un rapporto lavoratori-pensionati pauroso ma le grasse retributive non si toccano, anzi con l’adeguamento all’inflazione partiranno 50 miliardi in più nei prossimi tre anni. Un popolo che va beatamente verso l’estinzione e la povertà, poi quando verrà la Troika a imporre le riforme tutti a protestare, invece di fare autocritica.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Novembre 2022)

Siamo sempre lì comunque, chiunque va al potere non cambia niente. La destra era nota per favorire il pensionamento anticipato ed ora pure loro posticipano addirittura a 41 anni di contributi, tanto si giustificano con lo spauracchio Fornero e va bene tutto. Come quando la Lega giustificava l'appoggio a Draghi per una possibile patrimoniale. Poi ci si chiede perchè nessuno va più a votare.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Novembre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Non ho votato e, ovviamente, ho fatto bene. Solite mancette a breve termine, condoni, ulteriori tasse, zero interventi strutturali per provare a risollevare un paese che si avvia al baratro. Non sento mai parlare di limitare lo sperpero di denaro pubblico, scovare gli evasori, stroncare la mafia, rendere efficiente la pubblica amministrazione. Neanche parlo della questione demografica, abbiamo un rapporto lavoratori-pensionati pauroso ma le grasse retributive non si toccano, anzi con l’adeguamento all’inflazione partiranno 50 miliardi in più nei prossimi tre anni. Un popolo che va beatamente verso l’estinzione e la povertà, poi quando verrà la Troika a imporre le riforme tutti a protestare, invece di fare autocritica.


Segnatevi queste parole dette dalla Meloni alla camera durante il voto di fiducia: "Sono pronta a fare quello che va fatto, al costo di non essere più eletta, per rendere il futuro del paese più agevole".

Ve ne accorgerete tra qualche anno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Segnatevi queste parole dette dalla Meloni alla camera durante il voto di fiducia: "Sono pronta a fare quello che va fatto, al costo di non essere più eletta, per rendere il futuro del paese più agevole".



Sì ma quelle frasi si riferivano all'abolizone del reddito di cittadinanza... non a quello che intendi tu,
Tra l'altro in uno dei discorsi più sovranisti e di destra mai sentiti, magari ne facesse anche solo un centesimo di quel discorso.

Oh, poi a me non frega niente eh... non ti voglio rompere le palle 
Tu sei convinto che governino ancora Draghi e Speranza (per me assurdo giudicando (mezzi) decreti e (mezze) leggi iniziali, vedo un altro governo con una visione differente, per quanto non possa piacere o siano per l'appunto 'mezzi' interventi), ma è tua opinione legittima pensarlo.
Intervengo solo per precisione di notizie.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Segnatevi queste parole dette dalla Meloni alla camera durante il voto di fiducia: "Sono pronta a fare quello che va fatto, al costo di non essere più eletta, per rendere il futuro del paese più agevole".
> 
> Ve ne accorgerete tra qualche anno.


Brava Meloni, realista.

Ve lo dico da anni, che non c'è molto da inventarsi.

Quella è roba da capitone verde... propinare miracoli


----------



## fabri47 (22 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Brava Meloni, realista.
> 
> Ve lo dico da anni, che non c'è molto da inventarsi.
> 
> Quella è roba da capitone verde... propinare miracoli


È sempre così. Arriverà poi il momento di fare scelte impopolari, tipo Berlusconi nel 2011 quando preferì dimettersi piuttosto che fare una forte tassazione oppure nel 2019 quando il capitone preferì uscire, piuttosto di prendersi ulteriori responsabilità.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È sempre così. Arriverà poi il momento di fare scelte impopolari, tipo Berlusconi nel 2011 quando preferì dimettersi piuttosto che fare una forte tassazione oppure nel 2019 quando il capitone preferì uscire, piuttosto di prendersi ulteriori responsabilità.



Certo che è sempre cosi, perchè non c'è alternativa che fare i conti con la realtà.

Lo dico da anni, che non era "colpa del PD" ( marchio di fabbrica) come non è colpa di Meloni adesso.

Il mondo reale non è quello che tutti raccontano semplicemente dall' opposizione, ma è pieno di complessità!

Mi avrebbe spaventato di più un discorso pieno di distorsioni della realtà tipo quelli che fa Salvini, sarebbe davvero pericolossissimo.

Ma la fascistella ha detto quello che è, bene cosi!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Brava Meloni, realista.
> 
> Ve lo dico da anni, che non c'è molto da inventarsi.
> 
> Quella è roba da capitone verde... propinare miracoli



Peccato però che quella frase che hai citato nelle sue intenzioni era da capitone verde Hulk...


----------



## pazzomania (22 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Peccato però che quella frase hai citato nelle sue intenzioni era da capitone verde Hulk...


La Meloni puo' dire: "Faro' quello che serve, a costo di non essere rieletta""

Salvini direbbe: " Non farò quello che serve, l' importante è che mi rieleggiate!"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La Meloni puo' dire: "Faro' quello che serve, a costo di non essere rieletta""
> 
> Salvini direbbe: " Non farò quello che serve, l' importante è che mi rieleggerete!"



Quella frase estrapolata e erroneamente contestualizzata, era un annuncio eclatante della sua disponibilità a perdere tutti i voti del sud eliminando il Rdc.
Paradossalmente ora è il capitone che è più di parola, perchè la Meloni non è capace di eliminarlo in toto mentre la Lega vuole tenerlo.

Come vedi, ogni frase, decontestualizzata, in politica può essere girata come vuole


----------



## pazzomania (22 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quella frase estrapolata e erroneamente contestualizzata, era un annuncio eclatante della sua disponibilità a perdere tutti i voti del sud eliminando il Rdc.
> Paradossalmente ora è il capitone che è più di parola, perchè la Meloni non è capace di eliminarlo in toto mentre la Lega vuole tenerlo.
> 
> Come vedi, ogni frase, decontestualizzata, in politica può essere girata come vuole


ah ok, mi ero fidato del buon fabri !

Ma la Flat Tax l' ha fatta il capitone?
Perchè mi pare che anche le accise sui carburanti ( che voleva togliere ai bei tempi) stiano anzi per tornare


----------



## Swaitak (22 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Segnatevi queste parole dette dalla Meloni alla camera durante il voto di fiducia: "Sono pronta a fare quello che va fatto, al costo di non essere più eletta, per rendere il futuro del paese più agevole".
> 
> Ve ne accorgerete tra qualche anno.


lo disse pure in campagna elettorale, per dovere di cronaca


----------



## fabri47 (22 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> lo disse pure in campagna elettorale, per dovere di cronaca


Appunto, me lo ricordo.

In ogni caso, io non sono andato alle urne, preferisco comprarmele le figurine anzichè votarle.

Per la serie "il nuovo che avanza" tornano anche i voucher, tanto osteggiati dall'opposizione all'epoca del governo Renzi  . 

Comunque, se devo dare un voto a questo governo, considerando che per me Draghi e Conte-bis valgono sotto zero, gli darei 4, massimo 5 per la "fiducia". Non pretendevo di certo che risollevassero il paese che è destinato a distruggersi, ma quantomeno dei segnali di discontinuità netti in particolare la cancellazione totale delle follie di Speranza.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Novembre 2022)

Salvini  .


Anticipazione (Spoiler)












La prima notizia è del 2017, la seconda c'è scritto è di quest'anno.


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Novembre 2022)

Mai capito l'astio per il reddito di cittadinanza, certo i furbetti ci sono come in ogni altra cosa, ma adirittura chiamarlo "reddito di fannullanza" mi sembra esagerato. Per quanto mi riguarda é una norma sacrosanta, da modificare e da integrare a formazioni e centri per l'impiego, oltre che a diritti minimi garantiti (stipendio minimo decente, investimenti nel sud ecc...). Inotlre esiste da molto tempo nei paesi più civili d'Europa. Che poi non si sia pronti é vero, ma non é che é colpa del povero.

Ok, volete toglierlo? Almeno fate una cavolo di riforma del lavoro, non é che ritorniamo alle porcherie precedenti. Mi sa che molti non conoscono le condizioni di lavoro (e vi invito a guardare lo speciale delle Iene di domenica scorsa).
Io personalmente sono fiero di pagare le mie (altissime) tasse per aiutare chi é al di sotto della soglia di povertà, non sono queste le cose che mi danno fastidio. Tra sprechi, mafia, evasione, pensioni letteralmente regalate e corruzione ed andami a prendercela con i poveracci che prendono 500€ al mese? Mah...


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Salvini  .
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...


Complimenti. Bella roba la reintroduzione del voucher, propio andiamo avanti con i diritti. Che schifo.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Appunto, me lo ricordo.
> 
> In ogni caso, io non sono andato alle urne, preferisco comprarmele le figurine anzichè votarle.
> 
> ...



Sbagli a farti venire il sangue amaro.

Il sangue amaro dovrebbe venirti ogni volta che senti qualcuno ( che ovviamente in quel momento non ha mezza responsabilità) propinare soluzioni facili a problemi complessi.

Già mentre uno parla, capisci se sa bene ciò che sta dicendo


----------



## fabri47 (22 Novembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Mai capito l'astio per il reddito di cittadinanza, certo i furbetti ci sono come in ogni altra cosa, ma adirittura chiamarlo "reddito di fannullanza" mi sembra esagerato. Per quanto mi riguarda é una norma sacrosanta, da modificare e da integrare a formazioni e centri per l'impiego, oltre che a diritti minimi garantiti (stipendio minimo decente, investimenti nel sud ecc...). Inotlre esiste da molto tempo nei paesi più civili d'Europa. Che poi non si sia pronti é vero, ma non é che é colpa del povero.
> 
> *Ok, volete toglierlo? Almeno fate una cavolo di riforma del lavoro, non é che ritorniamo alle porcherie precedenti*. Mi sa che molti non conoscono le condizioni di lavoro (e vi invito a guardare lo speciale delle Iene di domenica scorsa).
> Io personalmente sono fiero di pagare le mie (altissime) tasse per aiutare chi é al di sotto della soglia di povertà, non sono queste le cose che mi danno fastidio. Tra sprechi, mafia, evasione, pensioni letteralmente regalate e corruzione ed andami a prendercela con i poveracci che prendono 500€ al mese? Mah...


Amen. Che poi, onestamente, se devo scegliere, preferisco dare 700 euro al fannullone italiano che pagare milioni di euro per dare armi questi "esseri" in Ucraina spacciati per eroi. Ah, se non sapete il simbolo di quella divisa, andatevi a vedere cos'era la brigata Dirlewanger e le schifezze che fecero.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Novembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Mai capito l'astio per il reddito di cittadinanza, certo i furbetti ci sono come in ogni altra cosa, ma adirittura chiamarlo "reddito di fannullanza" mi sembra esagerato. Per quanto mi riguarda é una norma sacrosanta, da modificare e da integrare a formazioni e centri per l'impiego, oltre che a diritti minimi garantiti (stipendio minimo decente, investimenti nel sud ecc...). Inotlre esiste da molto tempo nei paesi più civili d'Europa. Che poi non si sia pronti é vero, ma non é che é colpa del povero.
> 
> Ok, volete toglierlo? Almeno fate una cavolo di riforma del lavoro, non é che ritorniamo alle porcherie precedenti. Mi sa che molti non conoscono le condizioni di lavoro (e vi invito a guardare lo speciale delle Iene di domenica scorsa).
> Io personalmente sono fiero di pagare le mie (altissime) tasse per aiutare chi é al di sotto della soglia di povertà, non sono queste le cose che mi danno fastidio. Tra sprechi, mafia, evasione, pensioni letteralmente regalate e corruzione ed andami a prendercela con i poveracci che prendono 500€ al mese? Mah...



L'astio è frutto della campagna mediatica alla fine. Se si smette di parlarne per un anno, tutti si dimenticheranno pure l'esistenza del reddito di cittadinanza. 

Se si bombarda con la stessa potenza di fuoco contro le pensioni di invalidità, tutti vorranno abolirle, ci sono molti più truffatori con quelle che col reddito alla fine.

Fosse per me licenzierei tre quarti del parco dipendenti pubblici al sud e darei a tutti loro il reddito di cittadinanza, si risparmierebbero pure più soldi.

Tanti posti pubblici alla fine non sono altro che vari redditi di cittadinanza, solo che costano 3 volte di più.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Novembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Mai capito l'astio per il reddito di cittadinanza, certo i furbetti ci sono come in ogni altra cosa, ma adirittura chiamarlo "reddito di fannullanza" mi sembra esagerato. Per quanto mi riguarda é una norma sacrosanta, da modificare e da integrare a formazioni e centri per l'impiego, oltre che a diritti minimi garantiti (stipendio minimo decente, investimenti nel sud ecc...). Inotlre esiste da molto tempo nei paesi più civili d'Europa. Che poi non si sia pronti é vero, ma non é che é colpa del povero.
> 
> Ok, volete toglierlo? Almeno fate una cavolo di riforma del lavoro, non é che ritorniamo alle porcherie precedenti. Mi sa che molti non conoscono le condizioni di lavoro (e vi invito a guardare lo speciale delle Iene di domenica scorsa).
> Io personalmente sono fiero di pagare le mie (altissime) tasse per aiutare chi é al di sotto della soglia di povertà, non sono queste le cose che mi danno fastidio. Tra sprechi, mafia, evasione, pensioni letteralmente regalate e corruzione ed andami a prendercela con i poveracci che prendono 500€ al mese? Mah...





fabri47 ha scritto:


> Amen. Che poi, onestamente, se devo scegliere, preferisco dare 700 euro al fannullone italiano che pagare milioni di euro per dare armi questi "esseri" in Ucraina spacciati per eroi. Ah, se non sapete il simbolo di quella divisa, andatevi a vedere cos'era la brigata Dirlewanger e le schifezze che fecero.



Va beh ma raga, dai.

La battaglia contro il Reddito di Cittadinanza, pure se fosse un male da sradicare, è la classica arma di distrazione di massa.

Te lo fanno passare come IL problema, tu abbacchi ingoiando l' amo fino allo stomaco, e ti distraggono dai veri problemi.
Ti danno qualcuno su cui riversare la rabbia.

Poi fa niente se su 3 milioni, 2 milioni e novecentomila sono probabilmente poveracci veri, ma loro ti hanno dato il nemico.

Poi oh, la manodopera a basso costo nel turismo e nella ristorazione serve sempre, vedrete che senza reddito di cittadinanza potranno tornare bellamente ad assumere gente pagandola la metà ed in nero.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Novembre 2022)

Troppo facile così.
L'astio esiste non perché qualcuno ne parla male, ma perché è un vero reddito di nullafacenza che per 4 fottuti anni lo stato ha erogato ai poltronari SENZA ricevere nulla in cambio. 
Neanche lavori socialmente utili. 
E neanche controlli, dal momento che se lo grattano anche i benestanti, i mafiosi, i clandestini, i moldavi,rumeni e tutti quelli dell'est che inspiegabilmente se lo ciucciano da 4 anni senza aver passato neanche 1 giorno in Italia.

E poi l'aiuto deve essere una tantum, non esiste che uno viva di sussidi a vita.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Novembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'astio è frutto della campagna mediatica alla fine. Se si smette di parlarne per un anno, tutti si dimenticheranno pure l'esistenza del reddito di cittadinanza.
> 
> Se si bombarda con la stessa potenza di fuoco contro le pensioni di invalidità, tutti vorranno abolirle, ci sono molti più truffatori con quelle che col reddito alla fine.
> 
> ...


Io ho una soluzione facile: 500 euro a ogni famiglia e rimozione di tutti gli altri sussidi esistenti (che poi sarebbe il VERO reddito di cittadinanza, visto che quello in Italia è un reddito minimo garantito spacciato per RDC). Sono sicurissimo che, al 100%, lo stato spenderebbe molto meno di adesso. La vera vergogna è che in Italia non esiste una legge sul salario minimo, che porterebbe definitivamente alla distinzione tra chi lavora e chi no. Ed è veramente ridicolo, considerando che "sulla carta" siamo tra i paesi più industrializzati al mondo.

Che poi, l'elettore di centrodestra non tiene in considerazione una cosa. Togliere il reddito di cittadinanza completamente significherebbe rivedere il M5S primo partito, considerando che già ora sono vicini al 20% nonostante tutto. Sono disposti a rivedere Conte premier? Quantomeno, se il centrodestra, Meloni in particolare che diciamo è la più "riformista" tra i tre, si dimostrasse più aperto in materia potrebbe mantenere un numero di elettori delusi dal M5S senza il rischio che tornino a votare Conte e compagnia.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Poi fa niente se su 3 milioni, 2 milioni e novecentomila sono probabilmente poveracci veri, ma loro ti hanno dato il nemico.*
> 
> Poi oh, la manodopera a basso costo nel turismo e nella ristorazione serve sempre, vedrete che senza reddito di cittadinanza potranno tornare bellamente ad assumere gente pagandola la metà ed in nero.



Come no. 
Forse i veri poveri sono proprio i 100mila rimanenti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io ho una soluzione facile: 500 euro a ogni famiglia e rimozione di tutti gli altri sussidi esistenti (che poi sarebbe il VERO reddito di cittadinanza, visto che quello in Italia è un reddito minimo garantito spacciato per RDC). Sono sicurissimo che, al 100%, lo stato spenderebbe molto meno di adesso. La vera vergogna è che in Italia non esiste una legge sul salario minimo, che porterebbe definitivamente alla distinzione tra chi lavora e chi no. Ed è veramente ridicolo, considerando che "sulla carta" siamo tra i paesi più industrializzati al mondo.
> 
> Che poi, l'elettore di centrodestra non tiene in considerazione una cosa. *Togliere il reddito di cittadinanza completamente significherebbe rivedere il M5S primo partito, considerando che già ora sono vicini al 20% nonostante tutto. Sono disposti a rivedere Conte premier? *Quantomeno, se il centrodestra, Meloni in particolare che diciamo è la più "riformista" tra i tre, si dimostrasse più aperto in materia potrebbe mantenere un numero di elettori delusi dal M5S senza il rischio che tornino a votare Conte e compagnia.



Quindi ammetti che è ed è stato una marchetta per comprarsi i voti.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Troppo facile così.
> L'astio esiste non perché qualcuno ne parla male, ma perché è un vero reddito di nullafacenza che per 4 fottuti anni lo stato ha erogato ai poltronari SENZA ricevere nulla in cambio.
> Neanche lavori socialmente utili.
> E neanche controlli, dal momento che se lo grattano anche i benestanti, i mafiosi, i clandestini, i moldavi,rumeni e tutti quelli dell'est che inspiegabilmente se lo ciucciano da 4 anni senza aver passato neanche 1 giorno in Italia.
> ...



Tutto vero, nessuno può dire che sbagli sulle tue osservazioni.

Ma sono.anche certo, che non scambieresti la tua vita con nessuno di quei 3 milioni di percettori.

Che siano senza denaro, o che siano semplicemente lazzaroni che si accontentano di 800 euro al mese, i primi sono dei poveracci economicamente, i secondi son poveracci e basta.

Più che rabbia provo pena.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quindi ammetti che è ed è stato una marchetta per comprarsi i voti.


Assolutamente, mai detto il contrario. Senza rdc, il M5S faceva monocifra certa alle scorse elezioni.

Ma la sfida di chi ora governa sta proprio in questo, dimostrare che il reddito, se ben applicato, può essere una misura utile. In questo modo, sì che il M5S verrebbe sotterrato. Per me, comunque, il reddito non sarà abolito del tutto per varie questioni.


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Va beh ma raga, dai.
> 
> La battaglia contro il Reddito di Cittadinanza, pure se fosse un male da sradicare, è la classica arma di distrazione di massa.
> 
> ...


Certo. Mi riferivo all'astio che leggo su questo forum... So bene che é tutta propaganda. 

Il problema é che la manodopera a basso costo la cercano con o senza reddito di cittadinanza. 
Li bisogna intervenire, non é proprio possibile non avere un reddito minimo garantito. Che poi uno debba lavorare 7 giorni a settimana, 10 ore al giorno a 5€ (!!!) all'ora e senza i contributi interamente pagati é uno scandalo.

A me fanno ridere gli imprenditori o chi cerca manodopera quando si ritrovano nei vari studi televisivi, tutti a sbavare rabbia contro il reddito ed i fannuloni:" Ma vieni. Vieni in Trentino tu Palermitano, muovi il culo ed avrai il lavoro. Ti pago uno stipendio ragolare con contributi pagati."

Ma che scherziamo? Già fa ridere che ti dice farti 1000km (che poi é pura propaganda, ai fatti non ci si arriva mai anche perché se vedono che hai la licenza media ti ridono in faccia), ma che debba anche ostentare il fatto che ti paghi i contributi (e lo fanno tutti) é una cosa che mi manda in bestia. Ma che vuol dire? Come se non potesse fare altrimenti. Già questo dimostra che razza di popolo siamo


----------



## fabri47 (22 Novembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Certo. Mi riferivo all'astio che leggo su questo forum... So bene che é tutta propaganda.
> 
> Il problema é che la manodopera a basso costo la cercano con o senza reddito di cittadinanza.
> Li bisogna intervenire, non é proprio possibile non avere un reddito minimo garantito. Che poi uno debba lavorare 7 giorni a settimana, 10 ore al giorno a 5€ (!!!) all'ora e senza i contributi interamente pagati é uno scandalo.
> ...


Molti al nord pensano che il sud sia paragonabile a loro. Qui è un disastro, già in Campania che è la regione più ricca, ogni anno vanno via decine di migliaia di giovani, pensa le altre regioni. Togli il reddito, ok, poi che fai? Proponi quantomeno l'alternativa per distinguere chi vuole lavorare dai fannulloni.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Molti al nord pensano che il sud sia paragonabile a loro. Qui è un disastro, già in Campania che è la regione più ricca, ogni anno vanno via decine di migliaia di giovani, pensa le altre regioni. Togli il reddito, ok, poi che fai? Proponi quantomeno l'alternativa per distinguere chi vuole lavorare dai fannulloni.



In una scala dei problemi da 1 a 10, se il Rdc è 7, i 100.000 giovani all'anno che emigrano è 30.

Indovina, di che parlano i politici invece?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tutto vero, nessuno può dire che sbagli sulle tue osservazioni.
> 
> *Ma sono.anche certo, che non scambieresti la tua vita con nessuno di quei 3 milioni di percettori.*
> 
> ...



Te lo dirò quando beccherò un esaurimento nervoso o direttamente un infarto.
E attualmente tra girate di balle giornaliere, incaxxature generali con clienti e fornitori, ritardi, controlli e orari sono moooolto vicino alla soglia.

Mentre milioni di persone.... _"E Jamm bell, ja, è il 27 del mese e sono appena arrivati i soldi del redditttooooo" _

Anzi, forse forse conviene fare proprio così, non fare un caxxo, non prendersi alcun rischio e alcuna incaxxatura e aspettare gli 800€ del reddito.


----------



## Mauricio (22 Novembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Mai capito l'astio per il reddito di cittadinanza, certo i furbetti ci sono come in ogni altra cosa, ma adirittura chiamarlo "reddito di fannullanza" mi sembra esagerato. Per quanto mi riguarda é una norma sacrosanta, da modificare e da integrare a formazioni e centri per l'impiego, oltre che a diritti minimi garantiti (stipendio minimo decente, investimenti nel sud ecc...). Inotlre esiste da molto tempo nei paesi più civili d'Europa. Che poi non si sia pronti é vero, ma non é che é colpa del povero.
> 
> Ok, volete toglierlo? Almeno fate una cavolo di riforma del lavoro, non é che ritorniamo alle porcherie precedenti. Mi sa che molti non conoscono le condizioni di lavoro (e vi invito a guardare lo speciale delle Iene di domenica scorsa).
> Io personalmente sono fiero di pagare le mie (altissime) tasse per aiutare chi é al di sotto della soglia di povertà, non sono queste le cose che mi danno fastidio. Tra sprechi, mafia, evasione, pensioni letteralmente regalate e corruzione ed andami a prendercela con i poveracci che prendono 500€ al mese? Mah...


1. Costa circa 9 miliardi l’anno, ovvero un terzo di finanziaria
2. Per dare un ordine di grandezza, l’asilo gratuito per tutti i bambini costerebbe allo stato 4 miliardi l’anno
3. Circa un milione di persone under 45 sono beneficiarie. Tutta gente, che seppur poco qualificata, uno straccio di lavoro lo troverebbe
4. Penso sia superfluo specificare la distribuzione geografica. A Napoli circa 1 su 5 è beneficiario e il costo è quasi pari a quello dell’intero nord.
5. Questi milioni di individui prima del 2019 come vivevano esattamente? Perchè non se lo domanda nessuno? Mi pare lapalissiano che andassero avanti ad espedienti o lavoro nero. Ed oggi è uguale, solo che noi contribuenti gli integriamo le entrate con altri 500€

Penso siano punti più che sufficienti per far capire che così come è strutturato è inadeguato sia per assistenza ai più deboli (controlli ex ante nulli), sia come politica attiva del lavoro (quanti sono stati davvero impiegati?).


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Molti al nord pensano che il sud sia paragonabile a loro.* Qui è un disastro, già in Campania che è la regione più ricca, ogni anno vanno via decine di migliaia di giovani, pensa le altre regioni. Togli il reddito, ok, poi che fai? Proponi quantomeno l'alternativa per distinguere chi vuole lavorare dai fannulloni.


Non ci piove. Io sono di Modena, nel Sud ci ho messo piede due volte (gita scolastica e a casa della mia ex). Conosco molte persone del sud, non ci vuole molto a capire che l'Italia é letteralmente spaccata in due. Basta leggersi qualche libro 
Grazie al mio lavoro ho potuto viaggiare e fare esperienze in diverse nazioni Europee, mi sono reso conto di cosa sia un vero sistema di welfare, altro che reddito...

Io lo alzerei il reddito, fai un po' te 

Pero' capisco e sostengo anche chi dice che il reddito in se non cambia nulla. Perché finché gli dai il reddito ma non produci né lavoro, né dai l'opportunità di avere un lavoro a condizioni umane e con centri per l'impiego che assicurino anche la formazione del personale non qualificato non serve a migliorare nulla. Pero' cosa facciamo? Visto che siamo ottusi (o meglio sono), allora lasciamo la gente in condizioni pietose? Li facciamo andare a prostituirsi per l'imprenditore truffatore? Quello che li fa lavorare come cani, con stipendi assurdi e illegali e senza contributi (che ricadono anche nelle pensioni loro e quelle odierne) vuole questo eh...


----------



## fabri47 (22 Novembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non ci piove. Io sono di Modena, nel Sud ci ho messo piede due volte (gita scolastica e a casa della mia ex). Conosco molte persone del sud, non ci vuole molto a capire che l'Italia é letteralmente spaccata in due. Basta leggersi qualche libro
> Grazie al mio lavoro ho potuto viaggiare e fare esperienze in diverse nazioni Europee, mi sono reso conto di cosa sia un vero sistema di welfare, altro che reddito...
> 
> Io lo alzerei il reddito, fai un po' te
> ...


Su alzarlo non saprei, sarebbe troppo per me, di certo il reddito andava approvato dopo un processo che riformasse il lavoro e i centri per l'impiego e non così, di fretta. Però, visto che si spendono più di 100 milioni di euro per le armi in Ucraina, non mi indigno nemmeno più.


----------



## Jino (22 Novembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> È comunque una scelta volontaria. Se non vuoi andare in pensione prima non ci vai



In pensione ci vai eccome, perchè se hai l'occasione non vai certo a rischiare venga cambiata qualche legge. Dopodichè puoi decidere se lavorare ancora o meno, se lo fai in regola ti bastonano che ti passa la voglia con le tasse, forse è preferibile continuare in nero. 

Comunque anche se uno continua a lavorare resta il problema che prima o poi si presenterà: le pensioni sono imbarazzanti e quando non ce la farai più a lavorare cominceranno i guai. C'è solo da darsi da fare finchè c'è la forza per: avere un tetto di proprietà, mettere via qualche denaro, pregare di avere una moglie che come te ha lavorato e ci si da una mano.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Novembre 2022)

Ragazzi la questione è semplice.
Basta far spazzare i marciapiedi o fare cose di pubblica utilità a chi prende il reddito.
Vedreste che chi può lavorare a quel punto andrebbe a lavorare.

Onestamente, quando i 5s si lamentavano del fatto che, per le politiche attive, essendo i governi regionali avversi al Rdc, non facessero la loro parte di proposito, non stento a crederlo.


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Novembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> 1. Costa circa 9 miliardi l’anno, ovvero un terzo di finanziaria
> 2. Per dare un ordine di grandezza, l’asilo gratuito per tutti i bambini costerebbe allo stato 4 miliardi l’anno
> 3. Circa un milione di persone under 45 sono beneficiarie. Tutta gente, che seppur poco qualificata, uno straccio di lavoro lo troverebbe
> 4. Penso sia superfluo specificare la distribuzione geografica. A Napoli circa 1 su 5 è beneficiario e il costo è quasi pari a quello dell’intero nord.
> ...


Tutto giusto. Aspettando cosa facciamo? Mi sembra chiaro che da solo non risolve nulla, almeno da un supporto momentaneo in attesa che chi di dovere si svegli facendo politiche serie che obblighino i veri criminali (quelli che obbligano il lavoro in nero) a rispettare la legge. Lo vuoi assumere? Assumi un essere umano, non uno schiavo. Anche lui deve essere spinto ad accettare, lo accetti se prendi delle condizioni dignitose e convenienti. Non che devo fare 1000km per 900€ ed il resto in nero...
Reddito si. Da solo non basta certo. Poi pero' se esiste nei paesi più civili del mondo (esclusi gli USA se li si vuole far rientrare nella categoria) un motivo ci sarà. Comunque il futuro é questo ragazzi, tra un secolo non serviranno più lavoratori manuali, tutto sarà fatto con Robot estremamente precisi e affidabili. 

L'errore é stato fatto a monte, sicuro. Bisognava integrare tutto con politiche sul lavoro e con una cordinazione statale. Li é capitato di sentire da un politico che tutti possono trovare lavoro con Linkedin. Si immagino le offerte per badanti o per panettieri:
-Freelancer baker.
-You have: Bachelor degree or equivalent in experience.
-You are motivated and eager to learn.
-We offer great work experience and competitive package.

Ma per favore... Siamo disastrati. Per un povero l'Italia é un incubo, per un povero del sud é ancora più brutta l'Italia. Io non c'é la faccio, ed é veramente una fierezza dare i miei soldi a chi ne ha di meno (molti di meno). Non é perché il boss mafioso di turno diventa percettore allora mi scandalizzo, non generalizzo mai nella vita.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi la questione è semplice.
> Basta far spazzare i marciapiedi o fare cose di pubblica utilità a chi prende il reddito.
> Vedreste che chi può lavorare a quel punto andrebbe a lavorare.
> 
> Onestamente, quando i 5s si lamentavano del fatto che, per le politiche attive, essendo i governi regionali avversi al Rdc, non facessero la loro parte di proposito, non stento a crederlo.



Quasi sicuramente in ogni comune ci sarà l'azienda dell'amico dell'amico che ha appalti "strani" per spazzare i marciapiedi e tosare l'erba... E' un paese totalmente incancrenito ormai. Arriveremo al punto in cui pure per raccogliere i pomodori dovrai avere qualche spinta strana e avere una laurea in agraria.


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Su alzarlo non saprei, sarebbe troppo per me, di certo il reddito andava approvato dopo un processo che riformasse il lavoro e i centri per l'impiego e non così, di fretta. Però, visto che si spendono più di 100 milioni di euro per le armi in Ucraina, non mi indigno nemmeno più.


Io lo alzerei eccome! 

Non fraintendetemi, sono nato poveraccio vero eh. I miei genitori si sono spaccati la schiena per darmi l'opportunità di studiare e farmi una vita decente, io voglio che questa opportunità l'abbiano tutti. Indipendentemente se i genitori abbiano l'opportunità di lavorare o no. Scusa se sono entrato nel personale, volevo solo chiarire che non sono Lamborghini o un riccone 

Chiariamo anche che avere certe opportunità non vuol dire solo: scuola pubblica e grati. No eh, anche una giacca nuova ogni due anni, anche magari andare ad un bowling. Insomma: vivere.
Che poi che cavolo ci fai con quel poco che ti danno? Vai alle Maldive? Già il fatto che ti puoi comprare solo determinate cose (altra follia dal mio punto di vista, i poveri non hanno diritto ad una vacanza eh) é una vergogna.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Novembre 2022)

Nel mio comune succede che certe imprese fanno lavori, anche inutili, e ci mettono mesi bloccando le strade. Imprese poi di chissà quale origine. Per esempio, da qualche mese la strada del mio paese è bloccata e non posso nemmeno più ordinare qualcosa online perchè il corriere è impossibilitato a venire a casa mia. Maledetti!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Novembre 2022)

*Il Fatto Quotidiano, notizia in primo piano:

Nota inserita nel MEF: Reddito di cittadinanza cancellato in toto e per tutti dal 1 gennaio 2024, sostituito da nuova riforma, subito dopo l'anno "cuscinetto" nel 2023 con le modalità già descritte.*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nel mio comune succede che certe imprese fanno lavori, anche inutili, e ci mettono mesi bloccando le strade. Imprese poi di chissà quale origine. Per esempio, da qualche mese la strada del mio paese è bloccata e non posso nemmeno più ordinare qualcosa online perchè il corriere è impossibilitato a venire a casa mia. Maledetti!



Questo capiterà ovunque, anche se la situazione mi pare stia precipitando onestamente. I tempi dei lavori si sono allungati in maniera incredibile ormai, non oso immaginare al sud come possa essere la situazione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Fatto Quotidiano, notizia in primo piano:
> 
> Nota inserita nel MEF: Reddito di cittadinanza cancellato in toto e per tutti dal 1 gennaio 2024, sostituito da nuova riforma, subito dopo l'anno "cuscinetto" nel 2023 con le modalità già descritte.*



.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Fatto Quotidiano, notizia in primo piano:
> 
> Nota inserita nel MEF: Reddito di cittadinanza cancellato in toto e per tutti dal 1 gennaio 2024, sostituito da nuova riforma, subito dopo l'anno "cuscinetto" nel 2023 con le modalità già descritte.*



Ci sarà tanta gente esultante a questa notizia.

Quello che mi chiedo, saranno sufficientemente intelligenti, per rendersi conto tra 2 o 3 o 4 anni, che reddito o non reddito l'impatto sulla loro vita sarà ZERO?
Io credo di no.

Detto questo, sono favorevole al reddito per chi davvero ne ha bisogno, pago volentieri.

Non faccio certo la guerra a dei poveracci, come detto prima, pure se lazzaroni, che sono comunque poveracci.
Ma non perderò certo il sonno, venisse tolto, tanto per chiarire.


----------



## Mauricio (22 Novembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto. Aspettando cosa facciamo? Mi sembra chiaro che da solo non risolve nulla, almeno da un supporto momentaneo in attesa che chi di dovere si svegli facendo politiche serie che obblighino i veri criminali (quelli che obbligano il lavoro in nero) a rispettare la legge. Lo vuoi assumere? Assumi un essere umano, non uno schiavo. Anche lui deve essere spinto ad accettare, lo accetti se prendi delle condizioni dignitose e convenienti. Non che devo fare 1000km per 900€ ed il resto in nero...
> Reddito si. Da solo non basta certo. Poi pero' se esiste nei paesi più civili del mondo (esclusi gli USA se li si vuole far rientrare nella categoria) un motivo ci sarà. Comunque il futuro é questo ragazzi, tra un secolo non serviranno più lavoratori manuali, tutto sarà fatto con Robot estremamente precisi e affidabili.
> 
> L'errore é stato fatto a monte, sicuro. Bisognava integrare tutto con politiche sul lavoro e con una cordinazione statale. Li é capitato di sentire da un politico che tutti possono trovare lavoro con Linkedin. Si immagino le offerte per badanti o per panettieri:
> ...


Tra tutti i lati negativi che ho citato mi son dimenticato di riportare l’unico positivo, in effetti. Ha fatto emergere una serie di lavori sottopagati che ora le persone si possono permettere di rifiutare (molti nel settore ristorazione/turismo). 
Nel mentre si toglie alle persone meno bisognose per riequilibrare un po’ le cose (anche se il taglio sarà nel 2024. Se ci fosse un cambio di governo prima, cosa non improbabile, salterebbe quasi sicuramente). Per chi è davvero in difficoltà è giusto che siano davvero aiutati, anche aumentando le prestazioni finanziate con i risparmi di chi non lo percepirà più. 
Lasciare tutto così sarebbe la classica porcata italiana dei diritti acquisiti: chi ne ha beneficiato bene, gli altri si attaccano e ne pagano le conseguenze. Sarebbe ora di finirla con questa mentalità.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Novembre 2022)

*Di Battista: "Governo Meloni come Governo Gentiloni. Trattamento della stampa verso la premier, come con Draghi e la stessa opposizione come il PD, è accondiscendente. RDC? Pare che il problema sia la persona povera e non le opere pubbliche costose o le spese militari".

Critiche anche a Salvini, non dimenticando di dare cordoglio alla Lega per la morte di Maroni.*


----------



## Jino (22 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi la questione è semplice.
> Basta far spazzare i marciapiedi o fare cose di pubblica utilità a chi prende il reddito.
> Vedreste che chi può lavorare a quel punto andrebbe a lavorare.
> 
> Onestamente, quando i 5s si lamentavano del fatto che, per le politiche attive, essendo i governi regionali avversi al Rdc, non facessero la loro parte di proposito, non stento a crederlo.



I lavori socialmente utili per giustificare questi soldi aggratis sarebbero cosa buona e giusta, ma tieni conto che servirebbe comunque assumere persone che gestiscano all'interno delle varie comunità questi personaggi. Mica gli si può dare una scopa in mano e sperare vadano a fare qualcosa.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Novembre 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> I lavori socialmente utili per giustificare questi soldi aggratis sarebbero cosa buona e giusta, ma tieni conto che servirebbe comunque assumere persone che gestiscano all'interno delle varie comunità questi personaggi. Mica gli si può dare una scopa in mano e sperare vadano a fare qualcosa.



Il comune sceglie tra la rosa di percettori un responsabile, e si procede.

Nel mio comune i lavori di pubblica utilità li fanno i galeotti, il responsabile che mette le firme sulle presenze è un 70enne che conosco, che ha passato più anni in galera che in libertà, era un ladro pro ahahah


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Novembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Tra tutti i lati negativi che ho citato mi son dimenticato di riportare l’unico positivo, in effetti. Ha fatto emergere una serie di lavori sottopagati che ora le persone si possono permettere di rifiutare (molti nel settore ristorazione/turismo).
> Nel mentre si toglie alle persone meno bisognose per riequilibrare un po’ le cose (anche se il taglio sarà nel 2024. Se ci fosse un cambio di governo prima, cosa non improbabile, salterebbe quasi sicuramente). Per chi è davvero in difficoltà è giusto che siano davvero aiutati, anche aumentando le prestazioni finanziate con i risparmi di chi non lo percepirà più.
> Lasciare tutto così sarebbe la classica porcata italiana dei diritti acquisiti: chi ne ha beneficiato bene, gli altri si attaccano e ne pagano le conseguenze. Sarebbe ora di finirla con questa mentalità.


Pero' come si fa a dire "chi é davvero in difficoltà"? Esiste paese al mondo dove non ci sono persone in difficoltà? Specialmente in Italia e specialmente nel sud... I dati Istat dicono che nel 2021 quasi il 10% della popolazione vive in stato di povertà assoluta in Italia. Assolutà eh. Poi possiamo capire come migliorare ed integrare il tutto e renderlo efficente, e fa ridere che é da tre anni che si ride e si contesta questa operazione invece di pensare come migliorarlo e renderlo più efficente.

Per esempio, trovo giusto quello che dici sugli asili gratuiti, ma che ci azzecca il Reddito? Perché non l'hanno fatto in precedenza? Facile dire adesso, eh sai cosa potremo farci con quei soldi...

Sul resto concordo, solita porcheria.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il comune sceglie tra la rosa di percettori un *responsabile*, e si procede.
> 
> Nel mio comune i lavori di pubblica utilità li fanno i galeotti, il responsabile che mette le firme sulle presenze è un 70enne che conosco, che ha passato più anni in galera che in libertà, era un ladro pro ahahah


Il navigator appunto  .


----------



## pazzomania (22 Novembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Pero' come si fa a dire "chi é davvero in difficoltà"? Esiste paese al mondo dove non ci sono persone in difficoltà? Specialmente in Italia e specialmente nel sud... I dati Istat dicono che nel 2021 quasi il 10% della popolazione vive in stato di povertà assoluta in Italia. Assolutà eh. Poi possiamo capire come migliorare ed integrare il tutto e renderlo efficente, e fa ridere che é da tre anni che si ride e si contesta questa operazione invece di pensare come migliorarlo e renderlo più efficente.
> 
> Per esempio, trovo giusto quello che dici sugli asili gratuiti, ma che ci azzecca il Reddito? Perché non l'hanno fatto in precedenza? Facile dire adesso, eh sai cosa potremo farci con quei soldi...
> 
> Sul resto concordo, solita porcheria.



La frase "chissà cosa si potrebbe fare con quei soldi" è vecchia come il mondo.

Significa tutto e nulla, come se quei 9 miliardi che costa il RDC, su un PIL di 2000 miliardi ed una spesa pubblica di 500, facesse una qualche differenza.


----------



## Jino (22 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il comune sceglie tra la rosa di percettori un responsabile, e si procede.
> 
> Nel mio comune i lavori di pubblica utilità li fanno i galeotti, il responsabile che mette le firme sulle presenze è un 70enne che conosco, che ha passato più anni in galera che in libertà, era un ladro pro ahahah



Guarda pure da me ci sono figuri di quel tipo. C'è un galeotto, c'è chi ha perso la patente per alcool etc etc.

Però la mia è una piccola realtà e per assurdo è più facile da gestire, nelle città sarebbe molto più complesso.


----------



## Mauricio (22 Novembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Pero' come si fa a dire "chi é davvero in difficoltà"? Esiste paese al mondo dove non ci sono persone in difficoltà? Specialmente in Italia e specialmente nel sud... I dati Istat dicono che nel 2021 quasi il 10% della popolazione vive in stato di povertà assoluta in Italia. Assolutà eh. Poi possiamo capire come migliorare ed integrare il tutto e renderlo efficente, e fa ridere che é da tre anni che si ride e si contesta questa operazione invece di pensare come migliorarlo e renderlo più efficente.
> 
> Per esempio, trovo giusto quello che dici sugli asili gratuiti, ma che ci azzecca il Reddito? Perché non l'hanno fatto in precedenza? Facile dire adesso, eh sai cosa potremo farci con quei soldi...
> 
> Sul resto concordo, solita porcheria.


Quello degli asili era solo per dare un’idea di quanto costasse il RdC in confronto. Con la metà della spesa si darebbe davvero una mano alle famiglie con figli. Che poi non sia la scoperta della ruota hai ragione, se interessava ai governi farlo negli anni passati, ci potevano già pensare.

Per il RdC, si va ad esclusione, un po’ come quando in situazioni di emergenza si salvano prima donne e bambini. È giusto supportare chi è troppo vecchio per ricollocarsi sul lavoro (over 50/55/60?), chi ha disabilità (possibilmente vere), chi ha familiari a carico e/o disabili, ecc…
Insomma, un 20enne senza particolari problemi personali/familiari che prende il RdC è il primo a cui deve essere tolto per ovvie ragioni.


----------



## Jino (22 Novembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Quello degli asili era solo per dare un’idea di quanto costasse il RdC in confronto. Con la metà della spesa si darebbe davvero una mano alle famiglie con figli. Che poi non sia la scoperta della ruota hai ragione, se interessava ai governi farlo negli anni passati, ci potevano già pensare.
> 
> Per il RdC, si va ad esclusione, un po’ come quando in situazioni di emergenza si salvano prima donne e bambini. È giusto supportare chi è troppo vecchio per ricollocarsi sul lavoro (over 50/55/60?), chi ha disabilità (possibilmente vere), chi ha familiari a carico e/o disabili, ecc…
> Insomma, un 20enne senza particolari problemi personali/familiari che prende il RdC è il primo a cui deve essere tolto per ovvie ragioni.



E' cosa acclarata che ci sia tanta gente che prende il reddito e lavora in nero, si porta a casa uno stipendio con i fiocchi....


----------



## pazzomania (22 Novembre 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' cosa acclarata che ci sia tanta gente che prende il reddito e lavora in nero, si porta a casa uno stipendio con i fiocchi....



Immagino che lavoro stupendo facciano per essere assunti in nero e rinunciare a pensione, ferie, malattia ecc ecc..

Comunque la si gira, parliamo di poveracci e basta!
I furbi veri mica sono quelli... comunque basta beccarli, ci mancherebbe che non sono d accordo con te...


----------



## ibracadabra9 (23 Novembre 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' cosa acclarata che ci sia tanta gente che prende il reddito e lavora in nero, si porta a casa uno stipendio con i fiocchi....


per me la sera grande maggioranza è gente che lavorando in nero + il rdc si porterà a casa 1200 euro, suvvia.
sembra che parlate di sta gente come se prendessero 2k al mese standosene sdraiati sul divano.
poi ci saranno sicuramente i furbi, ma nella misura in cui ci sono anche per gli altri sussidi.
Basti pensare ai disabili dove ora sembra che siano tutti onesti perchè non se ne parla più, si parla solo di chi prende il rdc


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Novembre 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> per me la sera grande maggioranza è gente che lavorando in nero + il rdc si porterà a casa 1200 euro, suvvia.
> sembra che parlate di sta gente come se prendessero 2k al mese standosene sdraiati sul divano.
> poi ci saranno sicuramente i furbi, ma nella misura in cui ci sono anche per gli altri sussidi.
> *Basti pensare ai disabili dove ora sembra che siano tutti onesti perchè non se ne parla più, si parla solo di chi prende il rdc*



Son spariti tutti i servizi e le notizie sui ciechi che guidavano le auto


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Novembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Son spariti tutti i servizi e le notizie sui ciechi che guidavano le auto



Sono entrambi ladri dato che si fottono i nostri soldi, solo che quelli che percepiscono il rdc sono stati "legalizzati" dallo stato [detto alla Bomba Anarchica  ). E non devono neanche impegnarsi a fingere.
Certo che a sentire certi discorsi pare che prima non si viveva senza rdc. 

Uagliò quant'è bell chist reddito di cittadinanza


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sono entrambi ladri dato che si fottono i nostri soldi, solo che quelli che percepiscono il rdc sono stati "legalizzati" dallo stato [detto alla Bomba Anarchica  ). E non devono neanche impegnarsi a fingere.
> Certo che a sentire certi discorsi pare che prima non si viveva senza rdc.
> 
> Uagliò quant'è bell chist reddito di cittadinanza



Alla fine quello che mi da fastidio è semplicemente il bombardamento mediatico contro. Non c'è mai stata campagna contro così assurda. Si leggono notizie in ogni dove sul reddito, anche sui siti più assurdi, come se l'Italia fosse nel baratro per quello.
Poi non c'è cosa più urtante che sentire i vari personaggi della politica e dell'imprenditoria losca sparare cacate a tutto spiano. Tutta sta retorica sul lavoro che mi fa il Renzi di turno che non ha mai fatto una sega in vita sua, così come il Briatore di turno che fa l'illuminato come se la sua fosse una carriera limpida e pulita. 

E' stato trattato come il tema fondamentale, a sto punto mi aspetto che una volta abolito il reddito la mia vita migliori all'istante. Un problema così grave abolito deve per forza dare un ritorno immediato alla vita di tutti quelli che non lo prendevano.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La frase "chissà cosa si potrebbe fare con quei soldi" è vecchia come il mondo.
> 
> Significa tutto e nulla, come se quei 9 miliardi che costa il RDC, su un PIL di 2000 miliardi ed una spesa pubblica di 500, facesse una qualche differenza.


Non puoi prendere il PIL e tanto meno la spesa pubblica come parametro di riferimento per uno Stato industrializzato come l'Italia, è fuorviante.
Il RDC equivale ogni anno ad 1/3 della manovra finanziaria che ci possiamo permettere dal governo Renzi in poi, questo è un dato su cui ragionare.


----------



## Nevergiveup (23 Novembre 2022)

Bene la stretta sul RDC, così come era stato pensato in Italia non funzionerà mai per un deficit culturale generalizzato c'è poco da fare, non ce lo possiamo permettere.

Spero che trovi spazio anche la parola "Scuola" nelle intenzioni di questo governo, se non ci mettiamo in testa che lo sviluppo di un paese passa necessariamente da lì non andiamo lontano, dobbiamo investire forte sui giovani e sui loro studi, possibilmente cercando di calamitare talenti dai paesi in via di sviluppo invece di lasciar partire a cuor leggero i nostri.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Novembre 2022)

Comunque, quella del limite al 85.000 per le partite IVA della "Flat Tax" (volutamente con le virgolette, andava chiamato voto di scambio) al 15 %, è una porcata da libri di storia.

Un dipendente, *a pari reddito* di una p.iva, quando vicini alla soglia degli 85.000, pagherà il triplo di tasse.

Ingiustizia colossale.


----------



## Mauricio (23 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque, quella del limite al 85.000 per le partite IVA della "Flat Tax" (volutamente con le virgolette, andava chiamato voto di scambio) al 15 %, è una porcata da libri di storia.
> 
> Un dipendente, *a pari reddito* di una p.iva, quando vicini alla soglia degli 85.000, pagherà il triplo di tasse.
> 
> Ingiustizia colossale.


Verissimo, ma è altrettanto ingiusto che due RAL da 25k guadagnino sensibilmente più di uno da 50k. Ci sono una marea di storture nel sistema italiano.
Mi auguro che l’innalzamento a 85k sia stato fatto con l’intento di far emergere altro nero, anche se poi sarebbero eccessivamente agevolati con un’aliquota del 15%.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Novembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Verissimo, ma è altrettanto ingiusto che due RAL da 25k guadagnino sensibilmente più di uno da 50k. Ci sono una marea di storture nel sistema italiano.
> Mi auguro che l’innalzamento a 85k sia stato fatto con l’intento di far emergere altro nero, anche se poi sarebbero eccessivamente agevolati con un’aliquota del 15%.


Il nero che emergerà ( perchè lo farà, senza dubbio) non andrà per niente a compensare le perdite di entrate.

E' un vero e proprio regalo, atto a garantirsi una platea di voti di milioni di persone.

E non ci sarebbe nulla di male eh, se non fosse una profonda ingiustizia nei confronti dei dipendenti.

La cosa brutta, è che il 70% dei dipendenti, queste cose manco le sa, viene inculato col sorriso.

Inaccettabile che un dipendente ( cifre da esempio) che guadagna 80.000 lordi l' anno paghi 35.000 euro di tasse, mentre un PIVA che magari fa lo stesso identico lavoro ne paga 12.000
Non sta in piedi manco ad arrampicarsi sugli specchi.

E non vale nemmeno la risposta "fatti la PIVA", perchè se tutti aprissero la PIVA per l' agevolazione fiscale, banalmente lo stato italiano..... fallirebbe.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque, quella del limite al 85.000 per le partite IVA della "Flat Tax" (volutamente con le virgolette, andava chiamato voto di scambio) al 15 %, è una porcata da libri di storia.
> 
> *Un dipendente, a pari reddito di una p.iva, quando vicini alla soglia degli 85.000, pagherà il triplo di tasse.*
> 
> Ingiustizia colossale.



Come no, ora ci mancherebbe solo di pagare più tasse dei dipendenti (che non si assumono alcun rischio e hanno lo stipendio fisso e assicurato ogni mese) per concludere in bellezza


----------



## pazzomania (23 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Come no, ora ci mancherebbe solo di pagare più tasse dei dipendenti (che non si assumono alcun rischio e hanno lo stipendio fisso e assicurato ogni mese) per concludere in bellezza


La giustizia è giustizia.

Non c' entra un fico con quello che stai dicendo tu.

Le tasse sui guadagni sono tasse sui guadagni, se sei bravo guadagni di più lo stesso.
Ma il trattamento *deve essere pari.*

Piantala di ragionare solo in base al tuo orticello 

Non vedo per quale principio, a pari guagagno di 100, io devo pagare 50 e tu 15.
Non sta in piedi manco ad essere intellettualmente Mourinho.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Come no, ora ci mancherebbe solo di pagare più tasse dei dipendenti (che non si assumono alcun rischio e hanno lo stipendio fisso e assicurato ogni mese) per concludere in bellezza


Si in teoria sono d’accordo pur essendo dipendente. Ma a tutto c’è un limite. Lo stipendio fisso e assicurato è spesso da fame e non ti fa campare, per fare lavori anche molto importanti e di cui anche tu usufruisci. Poiché il mondo del lavoro è il mio mondo, so bene di cosa parlo.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si in teoria sono d’accordo pur essendo dipendente. Ma a tutto c’è un limite. Lo stipendio fisso e assicurato è spesso da fame e non ti fa campare, per fare lavori anche molto importanti e di cui anche tu usufruisci. Poiché il mondo del lavoro è il mio mondo, so bene di cosa parlo.


Esatto.

Ti faccio un esempio pratico: io guadagno 10 e di tasse pago 4?

Facendo lo stesso identico lavoro, ma da partita IVA, senza mezzo sforzo in più, pagherei di tasse 1,5
Una stortura clamorosa.

Ho già fatto l' esempio più volte: un extracomunitario che va in giro a posare serramenti, andrà a guadagnare NETTI 3 o 4 mila euro al mese ( ne conosco una marea, dalle mie parti son tutti, anche se oggi meno, idraulici/muratori/falegnami/serramentisti).
Un metalmeccanico, a pari ore lavorative, meno della metà.

Non è giusto e basta, ha la stessa valenza di voto di scambio del reddito di cittadinanza, se vogliamo.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio pratico: io guadagno 10 e di tasse pago 4?
> 
> ...


Ma infatti non è gusto mi pare palese.
È chiaro che sia la solita pastetta politica che ogni politico al potere fa con una parte di votanti cospicua (vedi m5s con rdc).
Io sono a favore di aiuti alle p.iva perché in Italia non è certo facile imprendere e poi viene fuori il nero, ma c’è un limite a tutto. Come dici te, i guadagni sono guadagni e sono gli stessi per dipendenti e p.iva. Poi ancora con la storiella che un dipendente è al sicuro da tutto, si è visto con il covid infatti. Poi io da dipendente, se faccio un paio di errori mi licenziano eh

poi io fossi un medico che devo essere massacrato di tasse, direi al signore in p.iva: vuoi essere curato da me? Paga le tasse come me è ciaone


----------



## pazzomania (23 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma infatti non è gusto mi pare palese.
> È chiaro che sia la solita pastetta politica che ogni politico al potere fa con una parte di votanti cospicua (vedi m5s con rdc).
> Io sono a favore di aiuti alle p.iva perché in Italia non è certo facile imprendere e poi viene fuori il nero, ma c’è un limite a tutto. Come dici te, i guadagni sono guadagni e sono gli stessi per dipendenti e p.iva. Poi ancora con la storiella che un dipendente è al sicuro da tutto, si è visto con il covid infatti. Poi io da dipendente, se faccio un paio di errori mi licenziano eh


Si è una caxxata.

In Italia sono tutte micro-imprese, inclusa quella dove lavoro io, quasi tutte hanno dei macro-clienti, che se ne perdi uno nel giro di 6 mesi sei in mezzo alla strada.

Di lavori sicuri, ce ne sono ben pochi.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si è una caxxata.
> 
> In Italia sono tutte micro-imprese, inclusa quella dove lavoro io, quasi tutte hanno dei macro-clienti, che se ne perdi uno nel giro di 6 mesi sei in mezzo alla strada.
> 
> Di lavori sicuri, ce ne sono ben pochi.


Con il lavoro che faccio lo so bene. Mi viene il voltastomaco a vedere la situazione lavorativa italiana. Ma quale sarebbe il lavoro sicuro? Per cortesia…


----------



## ibracadabra9 (23 Novembre 2022)

complimenti per aver tolto lo sconto delle accise nella benzina intanto

eh ma vuoi mettere togliere l'iva su pane e latte


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Novembre 2022)

Per me siete totalmente fuori strada e vi fate abbindolare dalla minoranza della minoranza di p.iva che guadagnano praticamente 45-50k netti su un tetto di 65k.

Per il resto delle p.iva, ovvero la stragrande maggioranza, il vostro discorso sarà valido quando il fatturato sarà identico (o quasi) al guadagno netto, non quando da un 65k di fatturato devi costantemente rimuovere 40k tra costi, servizi, magazzini, contributi inps, commercialista e tasse.
Più il coccolone giornaliero del rischio d'impresa che non è quantificabile in termini economici e che il dipendente certamente non corre e probabilmente neanche sa di cosa tratta, quanti infarti si rischiano, ecc.ecc.
Solo per questo pretendo le tasse al 3% 

P.S Tra l'altro a me a breve arriverà anche la supposta dell'ennesima tassa per gli e-commerce.
Senza contare che da luglio 2021 sono entrati in vigore nuovi regimi europei, e tra IOSS e OSS è stata una nuova carneficina.
Però facile fare i paragoni con i dipendenti, poverini, pagano più tasse....quindi aumentiamo le tasse per le p.iva


----------



## hakaishin (23 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Per me siete totalmente fuori strada e vi fate abbindolare dalla minoranza della minoranza di p.iva che guadagnano praticamente 45-50k netti su un tetto di 65k.
> 
> Per il resto delle p.iva, ovvero la stragrande maggioranza, il vostro discorso sarà valido quando il fatturato sarà identico (o quasi) al guadagno netto, non quando da un 65k di fatturato devi costantemente rimuovere 40k tra costi, servizi, magazzini, contributi inps, commercialista e tasse.
> Più il coccolone giornaliero del rischio d'impresa che non è quantificabile in termini economici e che il dipendente certamente non corre e probabilmente neanche sa di cosa tratta, quanti infarti si rischiano, ecc.ecc.
> ...


Secondo me il tuo discorso ha davvero poco senso in questo caso. Ma il punto di vista delle p.iva è questo, c’è poco da fare….
Quindi ogni giorno avete il rischio di impresa eh?


----------



## Mauricio (23 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Per me siete totalmente fuori strada e vi fate abbindolare dalla minoranza della minoranza di p.iva che guadagnano praticamente 45-50k netti su un tetto di 65k.
> 
> Per il resto delle p.iva, ovvero la stragrande maggioranza, il vostro discorso sarà valido quando il fatturato sarà identico (o quasi) al guadagno netto, non quando da un 65k di fatturato devi costantemente rimuovere 40k tra costi, servizi, magazzini, contributi inps, commercialista e tasse.
> Più il coccolone giornaliero del rischio d'impresa che non è quantificabile in termini economici e che il dipendente certamente non corre e probabilmente neanche sa di cosa tratta, quanti infarti si rischiano, ecc.ecc.
> ...


Dal mio punto di vista hai ragione concettualmente, ma nel concreto le cose sono un po’ diverse. A parte l’enorme differenza sull’aliquota (quasi 3 volte), che ha ragione di esistere per le ragioni che riporti, ti dimentichi che un dipendente è obbligato a pagare le tasse. Una piva no. Sicuramente tu sarai uno dei pochi che le paga tutte, non lo metto in dubbio, ma oltre alla favorevole tassazione (giusto che chi si assume più rischio abbia un ritorno maggiore), c’è anche il nero a vantaggio della piva.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Secondo me il tuo discorso ha davvero poco senso in questo caso. *Ma il punto di vista delle p.iva è questo, c’è poco da fare….*
> Quindi ogni giorno avete il rischio di impresa eh?



Così come il vostro è il punto di vista del dipendente, c'è poco da fare  
Beh, nel mio campo determinate mie scelte potrebbero far crollare il mio castello di sabbia anche domattina


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Novembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Dal mio punto di vista hai ragione concettualmente, ma nel concreto le cose sono un po’ diverse. A parte l’enorme differenza sull’aliquota (quasi 3 volte), che ha ragione di esistere per le ragioni che riporti, ti dimentichi che un dipendente è obbligato a pagare le tasse. Una piva no. Sicuramente tu sarai uno dei pochi che le paga tutte, non lo metto in dubbio, ma oltre alla favorevole tassazione (giusto che chi si assume più rischio abbia un ritorno maggiore), c’è anche il nero a vantaggio della piva.



Vero, ma come dico per il RdC, basterebbe farli questi controlli.
Controlli veri, non a campione.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Per me siete totalmente fuori strada e vi fate abbindolare dalla minoranza della minoranza di p.iva che guadagnano praticamente 45-50k netti su un tetto di 65k.
> 
> Per il resto delle p.iva, ovvero la stragrande maggioranza, il vostro discorso sarà valido quando il fatturato sarà identico (o quasi) al guadagno netto, non quando da un 65k di fatturato devi costantemente rimuovere 40k tra costi, servizi, magazzini, contributi inps, commercialista e tasse.
> Più il coccolone giornaliero del rischio d'impresa che non è quantificabile in termini economici e che il dipendente certamente non corre e probabilmente neanche sa di cosa tratta, quanti infarti si rischiano, ecc.ecc.
> ...


Se hai un magazzino, non c'entra,
Perchè sfori probabilmente 85 mila euro.

C'è una miriade di P.IVA che ha pochissime spese lavorative, ma si fa pagare la pura "prestazione"

Vedi che anche questo non è giusto?

Tu che magari fatturi 100.000 , e magari hai 80.000 di spese hai una tassazione alta.

Uno che ne fattura 85.000 di sola prestazione ( quindi quasi 0 spese a parte il macchinone da 60k euro) ha il 15%

Sempre non abbia mal compreso i dettagli tecnici, nel caso chiedo venia.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Così come il vostro è il punto di vista del dipendente, c'è poco da fare
> Beh, nel mio campo determinate mie scelte potrebbero far crollare il mio castello di sabbia anche domattina


In tanti lavori da dipendente c’è rischio simile sai?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> In tanti lavori da dipendente c’è rischio simile sai?



Certo, ma in quel caso a rischiare la rottura dell'osso del collo sarà principalmente il datore di lavoro  

Noi P.Iva si sa, siamo persone strane, perché con tutte le agevolazioni fiscali che l'Italia ci regala costantemente e ai danni dei poveri dipendenti, è veramente inspiegabile il fatto che noi ,anno dopo anno, scegliamo di trasferirci a Malta o direttamente in Portogallo.
Comunque va bene così, non voglio certo convincere nessuno.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se hai un magazzino, non c'entra,
> Perchè sfori probabilmente 85 mila euro.
> 
> C'è una miriade di P.IVA che ha pochissime spese lavorative, ma si fa pagare la pura "prestazione"
> ...



La mia tipa spende poco annualmente di prodotti e le viene pagata quasi solo la prestazione. 

Però qua non c'è colpa no? Se lei è in gamba in un campo che è quasi solo prestazione che colpe ha? (non dico che stai dando colpe, lo specifico io e basta)
Che poi il tetto si calcola non sul fatturato e basta, ma sul guadagno etc. Ora non ricordo bene di preciso. 
Nel forfettario non puoi scaricare nulla, hai l'iva agevolata ma non scarichi nulla. Quindi è tutta una questione di calcoli matematici e capire se ti conviene avere l'iva aggevolata o scaricare. 

Però se disgrazia sfori il limite del forfettario l'anno dopo ti arriva una mazzata che ti fa sbiancare e anche qua non trovo giusto che un impresa che per esempio fattura 75.000€ debba pagare le tasse come un impresa che ne fattura 300.000 solo perché ha supererò il limite.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Novembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> La mia tipa spende poco annualmente di prodotti e le viene pagata quasi solo la prestazione.
> 
> Però qua non c'è colpa no? Se lei è in gamba in un campo che è quasi solo prestazione che colpe ha? (non dico che stai dando colpe, lo specifico io e basta)
> Che poi il tetto si calcola non sul fatturato e basta, ma sul guadagno etc. Ora non ricordo bene di preciso.
> ...


Affitto o acquisto dello stabile?
Prodotti?
Utenze?

Non è solo prestazione, e comunque chi ha una struttura dietro, supera probabilmente gli 85.000, quindi il problema non si pone.

Ricordo che ne avevamo già parlato, e dicevi che la tua ragazza faceva 10k al mese.

Significa che minimo ne fattura 300k all' anno, quindi non godrebbe della """"""flat tax""""""


----------



## hakaishin (23 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certo, ma in quel caso a rischiare la rottura dell'osso del collo sarà principalmente il datore di lavoro
> 
> Noi P.Iva si sa, siamo persone strane, perché con tutte le agevolazioni fiscali che l'Italia ci regala costantemente e ai danni dei poveri dipendenti, è veramente inspiegabile il fatto che noi ,anno dopo anno, scegliamo di trasferirci a Malta o direttamente in Portogallo.
> Comunque va bene così, non voglio certo convincere nessuno.


Guarda che ho già detto che io sono d’accordo ad agevolazioni alle p.iva ma fino ad un certo punto. Tu stai dicendo che siete solo vessati e per i dipendenti è una pacchia ma non è proprio così.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Guarda che ho già detto che io sono d’accordo ad agevolazioni alle p.iva ma fino ad un certo punto. Tu stai dicendo che siete solo vessati e per i dipendenti è una pacchia ma non è proprio così.



@Divoratore Di Stelle è stato visto girare per la Sardegna a bordo di una Maserati

E' il solito piangina, come tutti i palancai.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> @Divoratore Di Stelle è stato visto girare per la Sardegna a bordo di una Maserati
> 
> E' il solito piangina, come tutti i palancai.


Maledetto


----------



## Swaitak (23 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> @Divoratore Di Stelle è stato visto girare per la Sardegna a bordo di una Maserati
> 
> E' il solito piangina, come tutti i palancai.


pure da voi gli evasori girano col Maserati?


----------



## pazzomania (23 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> pure da voi gli evasori girano col Maserati?


In realtà no.

Gli evasori in versione PRO danno nell' occhio il giusto.

Mercedes, Suv Audi, Bmw, Range Rover.

Nessuno osa... altrimenti ti vengono addosso se ti allarghi troppo.

Solo @Divoratore Di Stelle può osare, che non si è intestato nulla ma usa prestanomi.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In realtà no.
> 
> Gli evasori in versione PRO danno nell' occhio il giusto.
> 
> ...


da me quelle le hanno gli albanesi ed i percettori di RDC


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In realtà no.
> 
> Gli evasori in versione PRO danno nell' occhio il giusto.
> 
> ...



Molto male pazzo, non ci siamo affatto.
Io ho questa intestata a mio trisavolo peppino 
Passa giusto giusto inosservata


----------



## Davidoff (23 Novembre 2022)

Siamo il paese in cui stato e cittadini giocano a chi si in**la di più l'uno con l'altro e a vicenda, in cui i furbi prosperano e gli onesti sono vessati e pagano per tutti. 

La spesa pubblica è elefantiaca, nonostante questo la pubblica amministrazione è inefficiente e bizantina, i posti di lavoro che "crea" di solito servono solo a intralciare chi lavora. 

Molte pensioni retributive sono doppie, triple o quadruple del salario medio attuale, ma non si toccano, diritti acquisiti. 

Tasse altissime per dipendenti e datori di lavoro in regola, quindi poco competitivi con i paesi esteri e continua desertificazione industriale. Per andare avanti si va di nero, ergo destra e sinistra insieme sono d'accordo a far entrare barconi di gente semianalfabeta da sfruttare, intanto esportiamo le menti migliori che non trovano lavori pagati adeguatamente.


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2022)

*ministro Istruzione:

"Via il reddito di cittadinanza a chi non completa l'obbligo scolastico

11.290 possiedono solo la licenza elementare o nessun titolo, altri 128.710 soltanto il titolo di licenza media inferiore

Noi riteniamo si debba prevedere l'obbligo di completare il percorso scolastico per chi lo abbia illegalmente interrotto o un percorso di formazione professionale nel caso di persone con titolo di studio superiore ma non occupate né impegnate in aggiornamenti formativi, pena in entrambi i casi la perdita del reddito, o dell'eventuale misura assistenziale che dal 2024 lo sostituirà

Questi ragazzi preferiscono percepire il reddito anziché studiare e formarsi per costruire un proprio dignitoso progetto di vita. 
Il reddito collegato all'illegalità tollerata del mancato assolvimento dell'obbligo scolastico è inaccettabile moralmente: significherebbe legittimare e addirittura premiare una violazione di legge"


Ansa*


----------



## ibracadabra9 (24 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministro Istruzione:
> 
> "Via il reddito di cittadinanza a chi non completa l'obbligo scolastico
> 
> ...


possono esserci diversi motivi per i quali una persona non completa il percorso di studi: sociali, economici, di salute, di apprendimento. Tutti motivi che vanno ben oltre il "non hanno voglia di studiare"

Ma parliamo di gente che fa ra giovamenti del tipo: "Cosa accadrà a quelli che non troveranno lavoro? Lo cercheranno"

Lo schifo.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (24 Novembre 2022)

Cancellato l'obbligo di accettare Bancomat per i pagamenti sotto i 30 euro.

Bentornato Medioevo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministro Istruzione:
> 
> "Via il reddito di cittadinanza a chi non completa l'obbligo scolastico
> 
> ...




Ma quindi un 60enne con la terza media ora dovrà farsi le superiori ? No perché tutta la gente con la terza media o elementari sta di sicuro in una certa fascia d'età, non sono certo ragazzi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Novembre 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Cancellato l'obbligo di accettare Bancomat per i pagamenti sotto i 30 euro.
> 
> Bentornato Medioevo.



Rimango sempre più perplesso, si va dall'estremo di tutto digitale, a sti altri che vanno in giro con le valigette di contanti e niente pos.

Possibile che non venga mai presa in esame una scelta normale e non estremista?


----------



## pazzomania (24 Novembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma quindi un 60enne con la terza media ora dovrà farsi le superiori ? No perché tutta la gente con la terza media o elementari sta di sicuro in una certa fascia d'età, non sono certo ragazzi.


Metteranno un range di età.

Io ho mio zio, che abita al NORD, quindi lavoro sulla carte ce n'è, che ha lavorato per 30 anni quindi ha pure esperienza come manovale, a 55 anni cerca lavoro da anni.
Non trova nulla.....non ti assumono


----------



## ibracadabra9 (24 Novembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Rimango sempre più perplesso, si va dall'estremo di tutto digitale, a sti altri che vanno in giro con le valigette di contanti e niente pos.
> 
> Possibile che non venga mai presa in esame una scelta normale e non estremista?


Ma per loro il crimine è che oltre a non essere acculturati si è pure improduttivi.
e come ci ha insegnato Fontana se sei vecchio devi morire, di covid o di fame.


----------



## Andris (24 Novembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma quindi un 60enne con la terza media ora dovrà farsi le superiori ? No perché tutta la gente con la terza media o elementari sta di sicuro in una certa fascia d'età, non sono certo ragazzi.


eh non credo proprio, altrimenti non avrebbe comunicato quei dati
magari fossero solo quelli in Italia ad avere meno dal diploma di scuola media inferiore in giù


----------



## fabri47 (24 Novembre 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Cancellato l'obbligo di accettare Bancomat per i pagamenti sotto i 30 euro.
> 
> Bentornato Medioevo.


E poi è complottista chi pensa che Meloni stia continuando l'agenda Draghi. È così, punto.

Ieri, in aggiunta a chi appoggia tale tesi, Mara Carfagna a Porta a Porta ha detto che è d'accordo sulla manovra in quanto in continuità con le politiche di Draghi, ma aggiungendo che non basta perchè lei avrebbe messo anche un tetto alle bollette (solita aggiunta per far vedere che fa un po' di opposizione).

Avete notato poi che la Meloni nessuno più l'attacca? Io mi ricordo che con il governo gialloverde prendevano di mira Salvini per ogni cavillo, perfino Famiglia Cristiana. Ora niente, qualcosa solo dopo che ha vinto le elezioni, ma gli attacchi si sono quasi azzerati.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Novembre 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Cancellato l'obbligo di accettare Bancomat per i pagamenti sotto i 30 euro.
> 
> Bentornato Medioevo.



Che degrado ste robe.

All' estero lo fanno da 30 anni.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E poi è complottista chi pensa che Meloni stia continuando l'agenda Draghi. È così, punto.
> 
> Ieri, in aggiunta a chi appoggia tale tesi, Mara Carfagna a Porta a Porta ha detto che è d'accordo sulla manovra in quanto in continuità con le politiche di Draghi, ma aggiungendo che non basta perchè lei avrebbe messo anche un tetto alle bollette (solita aggiunta per far vedere che fa un po' di opposizione).
> 
> Avete notato poi che la Meloni nessuno più l'attacca? Io mi ricordo che con il governo gialloverde prendevano di mira Salvini per ogni cavillo, perfino Famiglia Cristiana. Ora niente, qualcosa solo dopo che ha vinto le elezioni, ma gli attacchi si sono quasi azzerati.


Dovresti essere contento.

Se c'era Salvini a "comandare" invece che Meloni, avrebbe fatto ( o almeno provato a fare) un buco di bilancio indebitandoci ulteriormente.
Ne sono certo, perchè è una capra.

Guarda il lato positivo: forse riuscirai ad andare in pensione prima dei 70 anni, e con almeno metà delle tue attuali entrate.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Metteranno un range di età.
> 
> Io ho mio zio, che abita al NORD, quindi lavoro sulla carte ce n'è, che ha lavorato per 30 anni quindi ha pure esperienza come manovale, a 55 anni cerca lavoro da anni.
> Non trova nulla.....non ti assumono



Io penso sempre a mio padre che nonostante tutte le sfighe piombate in questi ultimi 3 anni riuscirà ad andare in pensione tra un paio di mesi. Ma bastava poco per finire in un turbine infernale.

Mio padre ha fatto il fornaio per oltre 40 anni, chiusura attività dove lavorava per i casini del covid, aveva 64 anni al tempo. Per due anni ha preso la Naspi e saranno almeno 6 mesi che non prende più niente, ma a Gennaio fortunatamente matura la pensione.

Mia madre comunque lavora e la mia famiglia aveva dei risparmi e casa di proprietà finita di pagare proprio un anno prima del covid.

Se sta roba fosse capitata 2 anni prima sarebbe stata una tragedia, mutuo ancora da pagare e pensione lontanissima nel tempo. Sarebbero stati bruciati tutti i risparmi di anni di lavoro e sicuramente problemi a livello psicologico molto gravi.

E deve ringraziare di aver sposato mia madre, fosse stato sposato poi con una donna frivola o "nuovo stampo" sicuro divorzio e vita sotto un ponte. Si sarebbe ammazzato di sicuro.

Ci sarà parecchia gente che andrà incontro a questo scenario nei prossimi anni


----------



## ibracadabra9 (24 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che degrado ste robe.
> 
> All' estero lo fanno da 30 anni.


all'estero non sanno manco più come sono fatte le banconote.
se il problema sono le commissioni bancarie si tratti per abbassarle, non per tornare indietro.


----------



## sunburn (24 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il nero che emergerà ( perchè lo farà, senza dubbio)


Io qualche dubbio ce l’ho. Alla fine tra dichiarare 5-10 mila euro in più o in meno, anche con tassazione al 15%, non son pochi soldi di differenza. Tra le 125 e le 250 birre all’anno.
È vero che prima sforare il limite dei 65mila comportava un aumento molto più corposo, ma chi l’ha fatto per anni e non è mai stato beccato o come “sanzione” ha avuto un condono fiscale non so quanto possa essere miracolosamente assalito da senso civico.
Tra l’altro, anche se recupererai qualcosa da quelli che facevano nero per non sforare i 65mila, perderai qualcosa da quelli che faranno nero per non sforare gli 85mila. Che saranno numericamente meno, ma più sostanziosi.

PS: comunque, giusto perché ti vedo rilassato sul tema, ti ricordo che nei primi 5 anni con la p.iva fino a 65mila si paga il 5%.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Novembre 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> all'estero non sanno manco più come sono fatte le banconote.
> se il problema sono le commissioni bancarie si tratti per abbassarle, non per tornare indietro.



A destra sono più efficienti che a sinistra, ma peccano da sempre in logica.
Altrimenti avrebbero fatto come ben dici tu, era l' opzione migliore per i consumatori/cittadini.

Però c'è da considerare che stanno facendo tutto il possibile per favorire gli evasori ( ormai è palese penso).
Siccome quasi tutti i bar che conosco guadagnano più dal nero che dagli scontrini, la spiegazione è presto data.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io qualche dubbio ce l’ho. Alla fine tra dichiarare 5-10 mila euro in più o in meno, anche con tassazione al 15%, non son pochi soldi di differenza. Tra le 125 e le 250 birre all’anno.
> È vero che prima sforare il limite dei 65mila comportava un aumento molto più corposo, ma chi l’ha fatto per anni e non è mai stato beccato o come “sanzione” ha avuto un condono fiscale non so quanto possa essere miracolosamente assalito da senso civico.
> Tra l’altro, anche se recupererai qualcosa da quelli che facevano nero per non sforare i 65mila, perderai qualcosa da quelli che faranno nero per non sforare gli 85mila. Che saranno numericamente meno, ma più sostanziosi.
> 
> PS: comunque, giusto perché ti vedo rilassato sul tema, ti ricordo che nei primi 5 anni con la p.iva fino a 65mila si paga il 5%.


Si certo, pero' penso l' imponibile aumenterà comunque.
Se vedi ho anche scritto prima, che il maggiore gettito non compenserà le perdite.

E' una porcheria, è chiaro e ormai consolidato ( se si fare 1 + 1)


----------



## fabri47 (24 Novembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Rimango sempre più perplesso, si va dall'estremo di tutto digitale, a sti altri che vanno in giro con le valigette di contanti e niente pos.
> 
> Possibile che non venga mai presa in esame una scelta normale e non estremista?


Sull'evasione fiscale però c'è da dire che ci sono metodi e metodi per evadere e bisogna fare leggi più che altro su chi nasconde soldi nelle società all'estero, riciclaggio e cose così. Io toglierei proprio la legge sul limite al contante, come non l'hanno anche molti paesi europei.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sull'evasione fiscale però c'è da dire che ci sono metodi e metodi per evadere e bisogna fare leggi più che altro su chi nasconde soldi nelle società all'estero, riciclaggio e cose così. Io toglierei proprio la legge sul limite al contante, come non l'hanno anche molti paesi europei.



Si si, ce ne sarebbero a iosa di metodi per almeno ROMPERE I KOGLIONI a chi evade.

Ma finora, invece di aggiungerne, ne sono stati tolti.

Questo è quanto.... oggettivo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A destra sono più efficienti che a sinistra, ma peccano da sempre in logica.
> Altrimenti avrebbero fatto come ben dici tu, era l' opzione migliore per i consumatori/cittadini.
> *
> Però c'è da considerare che stanno facendo tutto il possibile per favorire gli evasori ( ormai è palese penso).
> Siccome quasi tutti i bar che conosco guadagnano più dal nero che dagli scontrini, la spiegazione è presto data.*



A meno che non sia una strategia per passare all'incasso tra qualche anno quando avranno accumulato un po' di denaro per pagare multe per evasione. Anche se poi basta aspettare ancora e arriverà il condono.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si si, ce ne sarebbero a iosa di metodi per almeno ROMPERE I KOGLIONI a chi evade.
> 
> Ma finora, invece di aggiungerne, ne sono stati tolti.
> 
> Questo è quanto.... oggettivo


Allora, io penso che sia libertà dello stato decidere se uno che ha tanti soldi in contante debba essere indagato o meno. Ma questi limiti, sono ridicoli. Cioè, visti i prezzi di oggi, se compro un mac in contanti rischio di essere indagato per frode al fisco? Al massimo si potrebbe indagare sulla frequenza di pagamento di oggetti costosi, quello sì.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Novembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A meno che non sia una strategia per passare all'incasso tra qualche anno quando avranno accumulato un po' di denaro per pagare multe per evasione. Anche se poi basta aspettare ancora e arriverà il condono.


In Italia ci sono più evasori che onesti.

Tolti bambini e pensionati.

La platea di voti è saldata.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Allora, io penso che sia libertà dello stato decidere se uno che ha tanti soldi in contante debba essere indagato o meno. Ma questi limiti, sono ridicoli. Cioè, visti i prezzi di oggi, se compro un mac in contanti rischio di essere indagato per frode al fisco? Al massimo si potrebbe indagare sulla frequenza di pagamento di oggetti costosi, quello sì.


Guarda che nessuno ti dice nulla se hai il deposito di Zio Paperone e ci fai il bagno.

Non è quello ad essere illegale.

Quando devi fare un pagamento ( oh, tu che spendi 10.000 euro cash fatti *onestamente*, penso sia interessato a far si che quello a cui li dai, ci paghi le tasse, no? ) devi fare in modo sia tracciabile.

Più bello e giusto di cosi, si muore!

Costa 0,50 cents un bonifico....


----------



## fabri47 (24 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guarda che nessuno ti dice nulla se hai il deposito di Zio Paperone e ci fai il bagno.
> 
> Non è quello ad essere illegale.
> 
> ...


Un mac non costa 10.000 euro, ma stiamo parlando di prezzi dai 1000 ai 3000 euro. Il limite a 2000 è veramente troppo basso.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un mac non costa 10.000 euro, ma stiamo parlando di prezzi dai 1000 ai 3000 euro. Il limite a 2000 è veramente troppo basso.


Eh va beh, fai sto bonifico o deposita i soldi in banca e paga con carta.

Su che ti cambia? Rompi le palle agli evasori, anche se per te è una seccatura.
Compromesso.

Tanto non è che si fanno acquisti da migliaia di euro tutti i mesi.

Non serve ad eliminare l' evasione, per quello servono pene e azioni per beccare gli evasori, è chiaro.
Ma gli rompi immensamente le palle.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eh va beh, fai sto bonifico o deposita i soldi in banca e paga con carta.
> 
> Su che ti cambia? Rompi le palle agli evasori, anche se per te è una seccatura.
> Compromesso.
> ...


Ma infatti una cosa è pagare un mac occasionalmente, un'altra è pagarne tanti con frequenza e lì si che è giusto che si indaghi.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti una cosa è pagare un mac occasionalmente, un'altra è pagarne tanti con frequenza e lì si che è giusto che si indaghi.


Il tracciamento serve proprio a quello infatti....

Se uno fa tutto in contanti, non puoi sapere se fa continuamente pagamenti in contanti.

Ma poi dai, di che parliamo?
Solo gli invasati sono più comodi a girare con le buste di denaro invece che strisciare il bancomat.

Do la deroga solo agli over 50, che erano abituati in altra maniera.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Novembre 2022)

*Repubblica: Calenda apre sulla manovra e Meloni disposta ad incontrarlo settimana prossima. La premier spera in una sponda anti-FI, per evitare sgambetti sull'approvazione della legge di bilancio.*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Calenda apre sulla manovra e Meloni disposta ad incontrarlo settimana prossima. La premier spera in una sponda anti-FI, per evitare sgambetti sull'approvazione della legge di bilancio.*


*Palazzo Chigi inizialmente ha bocciato Calenda con il sottosegretario alla presidenza Fazzolari che lo ha definito "chiacchierone". Dopodichè, marcia indietro con la Meloni disposta ad ascoltare la "contromanovra" del leader di Azione.

Renzi teme che il governo Meloni si trasformi in un esecutivo Salvini e per lui sarebbe un "armageddon per il paese" affermando che proverà a migliorare la manovra in parlamento.

La contromanovra di Calenda prevede come priorità: l'attivazione del MES per la sanità con sei miliardi destinati al welfare e reddito di inclusione al posto del reddito di cittadinanza che va abolito.*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Calenda apre sulla manovra e Meloni disposta ad incontrarlo settimana prossima. La premier spera in una sponda anti-FI, per evitare sgambetti sull'approvazione della legge di bilancio.*





fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Palazzo Chigi inizialmente ha bocciato Calenda con il sottosegretario alla presidenza Fazzolari che lo ha definito "chiacchierone". Dopodichè, marcia indietro con la Meloni disposta ad ascoltare la "contromanovra" del leader di Azione.
> 
> Renzi teme che il governo Meloni si trasformi in un esecutivo Salvini e per lui sarebbe un "armageddon per il paese" affermando che proverà a migliorare la manovra in parlamento.
> 
> La contromanovra di Calenda prevede come priorità: l'attivazione del MES per la sanità con sei miliardi destinati al welfare e reddito di inclusione al posto del reddito di cittadinanza che va abolito.*


Se non ci fosse da piangere, ci sarebbe da preparare i popcorn.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Renzi teme che il governo Meloni si trasformi in un esecutivo Salvini e per lui sarebbe un "armageddon per il paese"*


Incredibile che Renzi abbia detto una cosa oggettiva.

Qui lo sottolineiamo già da un po' questo grande, problema.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Calenda apre sulla manovra e Meloni disposta ad incontrarlo settimana prossima. La premier spera in una sponda anti-FI, per evitare sgambetti sull'approvazione della legge di bilancio.*





fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Palazzo Chigi inizialmente ha bocciato Calenda con il sottosegretario alla presidenza Fazzolari che lo ha definito "chiacchierone". Dopodichè, marcia indietro con la Meloni disposta ad ascoltare la "contromanovra" del leader di Azione.
> 
> Renzi teme che il governo Meloni si trasformi in un esecutivo Salvini e per lui sarebbe un "armageddon per il paese" affermando che proverà a migliorare la manovra in parlamento.
> 
> La contromanovra di Calenda prevede come priorità: l'attivazione del MES per la sanità con sei miliardi destinati al welfare e reddito di inclusione al posto del reddito di cittadinanza che va abolito.*


Oh comunque, st'esecutivo è candidato di diritto al guinness dei primati per il record di "marce indietro". Chiamate Marco Frigatti!


----------



## sunburn (24 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il tracciamento serve proprio a quello infatti....
> 
> Se uno fa tutto in contanti, non puoi sapere se fa continuamente pagamenti in contanti.
> 
> ...


Tra l’altro, io ho il limite di prelievo di 500 euro al giorno. Per arrivare a tremila ci metto sei giorni. Comodissimo proprio…


----------



## pazzomania (24 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Tra l’altro, io ho il limite di prelievo di 500 euro al giorno. Per arrivare a tremila ci metto sei giorni. Comodissimo proprio…


Ma si dai.

Ogni tanto toccare fare finta di essere democratici e fingere di capire chi vuole andare in giro con i sacchi di monete d' oro tipo Banda Bassotti

Ma la realtà, è che non ha alcun senso logico, nel 2022 e se non hai nulla da nascondere.


----------



## sunburn (24 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma si dai.
> 
> Ogni tanto toccare fare finta di essere democratici e fingere di capire chi vuole andare in giro con i sacchi di monete d' oro tipo Banda Bassotti
> 
> Ma la realtà, è che non ha alcun senso logico, nel 2022 e se non hai nulla da nascondere.


Ci tocca sperare negli scippatori per avere un deterrente.


----------



## Alkampfer (24 Novembre 2022)

a parte che i peggio furti li fanno via digitale, ma quelli che dicono "se non avete nulla da nascondere" ancora non hanno capito che è una questione di controllo ?


----------



## sunburn (24 Novembre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> a parte che i peggio furti li fanno via digitale, ma quelli che dicono "se non avete nulla da nascondere" ancora non hanno capito che è una questione di controllo ?


Sicuramente c’è un sacco di gente che brama di sapere quanto hai speso dal fruttivendolo per usare l’informazione contro di te.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Novembre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> a parte che i peggio furti li fanno via digitale, ma quelli che dicono "se non avete nulla da nascondere" ancora non hanno capito che è una questione di controllo ?



Spero tu sia collegato al forum tramite VPN....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Novembre 2022)

Il primo che si viene a lamentare con lo staff che questo forum è pro Meloni o che lascia spazio solo alle opinioni anti sinistra, lo spediremo davvero su Marte con ban interstellare.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il primo che si viene a lamentare con lo staff che questo forum è pro Meloni o che lascia spazio solo alle opinioni anti sinistra, lo spediremo davvero su Marte con ban interstellare.



Qui stiamo tutti insultando l' influenza leghista del Governo.

Il forum è a maggioranza Meloni più della media Nazionale mi sa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Qui stiamo tutti insultando l' influenza leghista del Governo.
> 
> Il forum è a maggioranza Meloni più della media Nazionale mi sa



Naaa, non c'entra niente la Lega. Sono tutte robe finanziariamente ultra conservative, più ideologiche che logiche.
La Meloni al governo da sola con il 50% farebbe anche di "peggio", per coloro a cui non piacciono queste cose.

Se in questi topic vedi maggioranza di commenti di meloniani.. allora non ho capito nulla.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Naaa, non c'entra niente la Lega. Sono tutte robe finanziariamente ultra conservative, più ideologiche che logiche.
> La Meloni al governo da sola con il 50% farebbe anche di "peggio", per coloro a cui non piacciono queste cose.
> 
> Se in questi topic vedi maggioranza di commenti di meloniani.. allora non ho capito nulla.



Le strizzate d' occhio all' evasione, la vedo più farina del sacco di Salvini... magari mi sbaglio


----------



## mil77 (24 Novembre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> a parte che i peggio furti li fanno via digitale, ma quelli che dicono "se non avete nulla da nascondere" ancora non hanno capito che è una questione di controllo ?


Certo controllo x far pagare le tasse a chi non le paga....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Incredibile che Renzi abbia detto una cosa oggettiva.
> 
> Qui lo sottolineiamo già da un po' questo grande, problema.



Il governo Renzi alla fine è stato pure uno dei meno peggio e io odio Renzi con tutto il cuore, il che è tutto dire


----------



## fabri47 (24 Novembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il governo Renzi alla fine è stato pure uno dei meno peggio e io odio Renzi con tutto il cuore, il che è tutto dire


Io direi il governo Gentiloni, di cui questo governo ne è la brutta copia.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Le strizzate d' occhio all' evasione, la vedo più farina del sacco di Salvini... magari mi sbaglio


Più Berlusconi che Salvini, a mio parere. Le pensioni a 41 anni di contributi è palesemente roba dell'agenda Draghi. Una simil Fornero, che però non fosse uguale alla Fornero per non indignare troppo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma si dai.
> 
> Ogni tanto toccare fare finta di essere democratici e fingere di capire chi vuole andare in giro con i sacchi di monete d' oro tipo Banda Bassotti
> 
> Ma la realtà, è che non ha alcun senso logico, nel 2022 e se non hai nulla da nascondere.




Che al 90% sia per intrallazzi è vero, però se domani fosse tutto digitale ci vuole poco a privare la gente dei soldi per un qualunque motivo. Qualche abuso strano del governo è sempre dietro l'angolo. E un'evoluzione del green pass che ti blocchi il conto non è poi cosa così lontana visto di cosa si parlava neanche un anno fa...

Se c'è possibilità di abuso prima o poi questo arriverà. Come scritto in precedenza, si passa da un estremo all'altro. Bisogna solo trovare il giusto compromesso tra contante e digitale.

A tutto questo poi ci sono da aggiungere i problemi di disservizi e black out vari che sono tutt'altro che rari. Capitato più di una volta al supermercato la linea down del pos con impossibilità di usare il bancomat. Senza contare un ulteriore cartello tra le banche per far lievitare le percentuali una volta che non ci sarà più l'opzione contante.

Il contante serve anche come deterrente verso certe pratiche alla fine.


----------



## Jino (24 Novembre 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> per me la sera grande maggioranza è gente che lavorando in nero + il rdc si porterà a casa 1200 euro, suvvia.
> sembra che parlate di sta gente come se prendessero 2k al mese standosene sdraiati sul divano.
> poi ci saranno sicuramente i furbi, ma nella misura in cui ci sono anche per gli altri sussidi.
> Basti pensare ai disabili dove ora sembra che siano tutti onesti perchè non se ne parla più, si parla solo di chi prende il rdc



Scherzi? C'è gente che fa a tempo pieno lavori come boscaiolo, va a caricare scaricare camion di frutta e verdura etc etc...sono lavori pesanti, non ho mai detto che se ne stanno sul divano...si portano a casa 1400-1500 come ridere...sommaci 800-1000 euro di rdc e te dimmi che lavori trovi a minimo 2000euro al mese... se poi non maturi contributi, ferie etc etc capirai.....c'è ancora qualcuno che crede nella pensione?! Forse non ci si rende conto che la pensione come la intendiamo oggi, quella dei nostri nonni o genitori, per noi non sarà mai prevista....qua si dovrà lavorare finchè ce n'è, altrochè...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Novembre 2022)

Io i contributi li verso..
ma so benissimo che o non la vedrò 
oppure sarà da fame..


----------



## Alkampfer (25 Novembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Certo controllo x far pagare le tasse a chi non le paga....


controllo tipo sistema crediti cinese ......

ps: leggo un sacco di commenti stupidi , ma oramai non mi stupisco piu. vi hanno venduto un prodotto sperimentale come la cura miracolosa che manco wanna marchi ....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Novembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Vertice di maggioranza sulla Manovra. A quanto sembra, ci sarà una forte stretta sul RDC: da giugno si prevede di abolirlo per tutti gli occupabili, gli abili al lavoro. Sulle pensioni si eviterà il ritorno alla Legge Fornero con Quota 103: in pensione a 62 anni o con 41 anni di contributi.
> Verrà azzerata l'Iva su pane, latte, pasta e beni di prima necessità, e ridotta al 5% su prodotti di igiene come assorbenti. La Flat Tax sulle Partite Iva verrá estesa da 65k a 85k euro. Si ipotizza la Flat Tax sugli incrementi per gli autonomi e un taglio delle tasse per i dipendenti. Tetto al contante alzato a 5k. Si ragiona sull'Amazon Tax, una tassa sulle consegne non alimentari per favorire i negozi locali. L'Assegno Familiare verrà alzato di 100 o 200 euro per le famiglie numerose. Possibile la detassazione totale per le assunzioni di under 35 per i primi 2-3 anni.
> Si procederà alla rottamazione delle cartelle esattoriali fino al 2015 sotto i 1000 euro e alla riduzione del 50% fino a 3 mila, e al taglio del cuneo fiscale di circa il 2,5%.
> 
> Intanto il governo lavora anche su altri fronti: si lavora al progetto di Autonomia differenziata per le regioni, a una proposta contro l'immigrazione da portare al Consiglio UE (oltre a un eventuale decreto italiano anti ong di cui si parlava nei giorni scorsi), e alla modifica dell'isolamento per i positivi covid.


Amazon tax sarebbe una roba indegna. In pratica vai a penalizzare il consumatore, come al solito.... Che poi nei negozietti fisici di m3rd4 nessuno va a comprare per prezzi esagerati che mettono, un consumatore ha diritto a scegliere il prezzo più basso, ergo questa tassa non ha alcun senso. Le tasse vanno abbassate non messe dove fa comodo e soprattutto a discapito di chi compra. Scelta stupida e ********* francamente.


----------



## sunburn (25 Novembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se c'è possibilità di abuso prima o poi questo arriverà. Come scritto in precedenza, si passa da un estremo all'altro. Bisogna solo trovare il giusto compromesso tra contante e digitale.


Non esiste un compromesso, se si vuole davvero combattere l’evasione fiscale e la criminalità in generale. Ritiro totale del contante, solo ed esclusivamente moneta elettronica, pagamenti solo ed esclusivamente tracciabili e hai risolto il 99% dei problemi di questo Paese. Vorrei proprio vedere la gente fare nero, pagare/incassare mazzette, pagare i carichi di cocaina ecc col pos…
Ovviamente è utopia e non lo faranno mai, ma non diciamo che non servirebbe perché col contante che vale zero, senza possibilità di versarlo su un conto, e con la moneta elettronica si ammazza TUTTO il malaffare.


----------



## JDT (25 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Io i contributi li verso..
> ma so benissimo che o non la vedrò
> oppure sarà da fame..


Fatti un pac e/o versa i contributi da privato, l'unica cosa che vedrai fra 30 anni sarà solo la fame  .

Tra le altre cose, i fondi pensione privati fino a 5k e spicci annui sono detratti al 100% per le p.iva  .


----------



## mil77 (25 Novembre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> controllo tipo sistema crediti cinese ......
> *
> ps: leggo un sacco di commenti stupidi* , ma oramai non mi stupisco piu. vi hanno venduto un prodotto sperimentale come la cura miracolosa che manco wanna marchi ....


Ecco uno dei più grossi lo hai scritto tu....


----------



## JDT (25 Novembre 2022)

Comunque il sistema anti-scemo a costo quasi 0 sarebbe portare le detrazioni pos al 100% , non è abbassare le commissioni, perchè c'è chi avrebbe da ridire anche con una commissione EU a 0.1% . Tutto emerge, e la p.iva non ha costi, se non l'anticipo sulle commissioni, bonificato dal guadagno reddituale ritardato.

Pratico ed indolore, da p.iva che crede di essere onesta mi pare la soluzione più logica, anche perchè un abbassamento delle commissioni bancarie implica un inevitabile inchiappettamento su altri costi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non esiste un compromesso, se si vuole davvero combattere l’evasione fiscale e la criminalità in generale. Ritiro totale del contante, solo ed esclusivamente moneta elettronica, pagamenti solo ed esclusivamente tracciabili e hai risolto il 99% dei problemi di questo Paese. Vorrei proprio vedere la gente fare nero, pagare/incassare mazzette, pagare i carichi di cocaina ecc col pos…
> Ovviamente è utopia e non lo faranno mai, ma non diciamo che non servirebbe perché col contante che vale zero, senza possibilità di versarlo su un conto, e con la moneta elettronica si ammazza TUTTO il malaffare.


Come toglierti di mezzo senza muovere un dito

Anzi lo muovono  un click è non fai più parte della società.. comunque lo faranno! così fanno avverare quello del marchio 666 e per correttezza non ammazza TUTTO il malaffare..

Ammazzerebbe TUTTO e basta
e ovviamente la decisione sarà presa da chissà chi ? 
per farti un esempio non esisterebbe più i casi alla Julian Assange


----------



## pazzomania (25 Novembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Che al 90% sia per intrallazzi è vero, però se domani fosse tutto digitale ci vuole poco a privare la gente dei soldi per un qualunque motivo. Qualche abuso strano del governo è sempre dietro l'angolo. E un'evoluzione del green pass che ti blocchi il conto non è poi cosa così lontana visto di cosa si parlava neanche un anno fa...
> 
> Se c'è possibilità di abuso prima o poi questo arriverà. Come scritto in precedenza, si passa da un estremo all'altro. Bisogna solo trovare il giusto compromesso tra contante e digitale.
> 
> ...


Eh, non si puo' avere tutto dalla vita!


----------



## sunburn (25 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Come toglierti di mezzo senza muovere un dito
> 
> Anzi lo muovono  un click è non fai più parte della società.. comunque lo faranno! così fanno avverare quello del marchio 666 e per correttezza non ammazza TUTTO il malaffare..
> 
> ...


Ma adesso quanta gente normale e con lavoro in regola riceve lo stipendio in contanti? Giusto qualche pensionato over 80 prenderà la pensione cash, eh.
Quanti lavoratori autonomi per bene, se accettano pagamenti in contanti, se li tengono in casa senza versarli su un conto?
Vi preoccupate di cose che già da almeno due o tre decenni potrebbero succedere.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma adesso quanta gente normale e con lavoro in regola riceve lo stipendio in contanti? Giusto qualche pensionato over 80 prenderà la pensione cash, eh.
> Quanti lavoratori autonomi per bene, se accettano pagamenti in contanti, se li tengono in casa senza versarli su un conto?
> Vi preoccupate di cose che già da almeno due o tre decenni potrebbero succedere.



Il discorso di togliere il contante va bene anche se secondo me è troppo fondamentalista come idea, e ancora un po' prematura. Mi sembra che si stia ingigantendo la questione come sempre. Adesso chi c'ha qualche spicciolo in tasca è necessariamente un delinquente.

Ma prima devi AZZERARE i costi legati all'avere un conto corrente e un mezzo tecnologico di transazione.

Non esiste che il cittadino deve essere costretto ad avere la sua liquidità in un posto dove essa cala in continuazione per far campare i più grandi evasori (criminali), cioè le banche. Tu guadagni e metti 1000? Bene, devi ritrovare i soliti 1000 tra dieci anni.

Il canale che riceve e trasmette i soldi deve essere a costo zero. E non venitemi a dire che sarebbe difficoltoso, sono numeri su un database di un computer già esistente.


----------



## sunburn (25 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il discorso di togliere il contante va bene anche se secondo me è troppo fondamentalista come idea, e ancora un po' prematura. Mi sembra che si stia ingigantendo la questione come sempre. Adesso chi c'ha qualche spicciolo in tasca è necessariamente un delinquente.
> 
> Ma prima devi AZZERARE i costi legati all'avere un conto corrente e un mezzo tecnologico di transazione.
> 
> ...


Con le centinaia di miliardi che lo Stato recupererebbe penso non sarebbe un grosso problema fornire il servizio a costo zero.
Senza contare che risolveresti svariati altri problemi, a cominciare dal traffico di stupefacenti e i vari giri di mazzette.
La verità è di queste cose alla maggioranza degli elettori non interessa. Penso che alcuni sarebbero disposti a prendere le armi se solo se ne parlasse. Parafrasando una celebre battuta di un noto film: il problema dell’Italia sono i rave.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma adesso quanta gente normale e con lavoro in regola riceve lo stipendio in contanti? Giusto qualche pensionato over 80 prenderà la pensione cash, eh.
> Quanti lavoratori autonomi per bene, se accettano pagamenti in contanti, se li tengono in casa senza versarli su un conto?
> Vi preoccupate di cose che già da almeno due o tre decenni potrebbero succedere.


Il mio discorso non si basa su quanti lo fanno,ma sul " solo" tipo io ho la carta di credito solo per il lavoro,non lo uso.. e questa estate nel campeggio che accettava solo la carta, perché avevano paura di prendersi la fregata dei soldi falsi dell'anno precedente.. bhe se non avevo niente,non potevo fare niente.. e ripeto io non darei tranquillamente il mio futuro a dei completi sconosciuti.. poi fate un po' voi ..

Mentre sul togliere le commissioni al pos
sarei d'accordo come avviene in america 
ma sapete che sono degli avvoltoio..
Idem con la spesa dei conti correnti


----------



## gabri65 (25 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Con le centinaia di miliardi che lo Stato recupererebbe penso non sarebbe un grosso problema fornire il servizio a costo zero.
> Senza contare che risolveresti svariati altri problemi, a cominciare dal traffico di stupefacenti e i vari giri di mazzette.
> La verità è di queste cose alla maggioranza degli elettori non interessa. Penso che alcuni sarebbero disposti a prendere le armi se solo se ne parlasse. Parafrasando una celebre battuta di un noto film: il problema dell’Italia sono i rave.



Sì, ma il traffico di stupefacenti e altre grosse fonti di evasioni non le limiti con il tetto a poche migliaia di euro. Qui si parla di soggetti che muovono enormità di soldi in modo trasparente. Cominciasserro a controllare come fa qualcuno a farsi la villa o lo yacht, o la grossa azienda connivente che prospera, piuttosto che controllare se il disgraziato si compra la TV LCD in contanti.

E poi che c'entrano i rave, dai. La devi sempre buttare in caciara, mettendo l'accento sul cambiamento di governo, come se quelli prima avessero fatto chissà cosa per eliminare l'evasione. I tuoi idoli hanno stroncato direttamente le attività, hanno risolto proprio alla base.


----------



## sunburn (25 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma il traffico di stupefacenti e altre grosse fonti di evasioni non le limiti con il tetto a poche migliaia di euro. Qui si parla di soggetti che muovono enormità di soldi in modo trasparente.


Ma infatti dissi la stessa cosa quando venne abbassato l’ultima volta. Meglio che ne giri di meno che di più, ma comunque non si risolve il problema.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Cominciasserro a controllare come fa qualcuno a farsi la villa o lo yacht, o la grossa azienda connivente che prospera, piuttosto che controllare se il disgraziato si compra la TV LCD in contanti.


Andrebbero controllati tutti. Sia i grandi che i piccoli. Dieci milioni di persone che si inguattano mille euro all’anno sottraggono dieci miliardi. Un terzo della cifra stanziata per la manovra appena approvata. Buttali via…



gabri65 ha scritto:


> E poi che c'entrano i rave, dai. La devi sempre buttare in caciara, mettendo l'accento sul cambiamento di governo, come se quelli prima avessero fatto chissà cosa per eliminare l'evasione. I tuoi idoli hanno stroncato direttamente le attività, hanno risolto proprio alla base.


Era solo una battuta riferita all’ultima “emergenza”(LOL). Io ce l’ho con tutti quelli che hanno governato negli ultimi cinquant’anni(per gli anni precedenti concedo la prescrizione): uno Stato ha tutti gli strumenti per combattere il malaffare e ridurlo al minimo “fisiologico”, se non lo fa…
Poi sulla storia della non-lotta all’evasione in fondo apprezzo più l’attuale maggioranza che almeno in campagna elettorale aveva dichiarato esplicitamente che avrebbe fatto condoni che quelli che in passato li facevano senza dirlo e si affannavano a inventare supercazzole per farli passare come un bene per il Paese.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Novembre 2022)

*Leggere con attenzione.*









Notizie guerra, attualità e politica.



Come ben sapete questo forum da sempre lascia ai suoi utenti, non necessariamente dello staff, massima libertà di opinione e inserimento di notizie. E questa linea è un caposaldo che continua e non è in discussione. Ultimamente però nella sezione offtopic abbiamo constatato un vero e proprio...





www.milanworld.net


----------



## JDT (28 Novembre 2022)

passato ora dalla commercialista, mi dice che l'esenzione pos in manovra è stato aumentato a 60€ in bozza, per chiudere probabilmente a 50.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Novembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> passato ora dalla commercialista, mi dice che l'esenzione pos in manovra è stato aumentato a 60€ in bozza, per chiudere probabilmente a 50.


Non è quello il punto.

Il problema è che non dovrebbe essere minimamente un problema!

Non si dovrebbe nemmeno porre la questione tra pagare un caffè con 1 euro moneta o appoggiando l' orologio/telefono/carta

Non se ne dovrebbe nemmeno parlare.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Novembre 2022)

Oh Dio
far pagare 1.20 un caffè
per poi spendere 2 euro e passa la traslazione
per chiunque scoccia.. Se era come in America ok 

Ma qui ci rimetti.. che si prendano anche le brioche _  almeno si prendono 50 cent puliti _


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Novembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> passato ora dalla commercialista, mi dice che l'esenzione pos in manovra è stato aumentato a 60€ in bozza, per chiudere probabilmente a 50.


Godo


----------



## ignaxio (28 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Oh Dio
> far pagare 1.20 un caffè
> per poi spendere 2 euro e passa la traslazione
> per chiunque scoccia.. Se era come in America ok
> ...


non credo proprio che si spenda 2€ di transazione


----------



## Milanoide (28 Novembre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Amazon tax sarebbe una roba indegna. In pratica vai a penalizzare il consumatore, come al solito.... Che poi nei negozietti fisici di m3rd4 nessuno va a comprare per prezzi esagerati che mettono, un consumatore ha diritto a scegliere il prezzo più basso, ergo questa tassa non ha alcun senso. Le tasse vanno abbassate non messe dove fa comodo e soprattutto a discapito di chi compra. Scelta stupida e ********* francamente.


Amazon fa quei prezzi vantaggiosi:
1) per ammazzare i concorrenti (e poi fare il bello ed il cattivo tempo quando sarà monopolista)
2) perché paga tasse ridicole in paesi a fiscalità agevolata.
Emblema della concorrenza sleale se vogliamo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Novembre 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> non credo proprio che si spenda 2€ di transazione


L'ultima volta che ho chiesto era 1.80 mi pare
poco ci manca.. e ho il pos e era la mia commercialista a dirmelo


----------



## sunburn (28 Novembre 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> non credo proprio che si spenda 2€ di transazione


Ovviamente no. Si paga un TOT fisso mensile di qualche decina di euro più una percentuale sull’importo delle transazioni. Diciamo che con una ventina di euro mensili fissi e un 1% sulle transazioni (esistono percentuali sia più basse che più alte) ce la si cava. Poi comunque ci sono numerose condizioni più o meno convenienti, dipende dal gestore che si sceglie.
Poi chiaro, se in un mese si accetta un solo pagamento di un caffè con carta perché ci si vuole inguattare tutto il resto, il costo su un caffè diventa di una ventina di euro +l’1%.


----------



## ignaxio (28 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> L'ultima volta che ho chiesto era 1.80 mi pare
> poco ci manca.. e ho il pos e era la mia commercialista a dirmelo


Dipende che contratto hai, la tua commercialista non credo faccia fatture da 1€ quindi forse avrà un minimo


----------



## pazzomania (28 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ovviamente no. Si paga un TOT fisso mensile di qualche decina di euro più una percentuale sull’importo delle transazioni. Diciamo che con una ventina di euro mensili fissi e un 1% sulle transazioni (esistono percentuali sia più basse che più alte) ce la si cava. Poi comunque ci sono numerose condizioni più o meno convenienti, dipende dal gestore che si sceglie.
> Poi chiaro, se in un mese si accetta un solo pagamento di un caffè con carta perché ci si vuole inguattare tutto il resto, il costo su un caffè diventa di una ventina di euro +l’1%.



Mai visto in vita mia, una qualunque attività, non caricare (ovviamente e giustamente) i costi sui clienti.

Voglio dire, dai non prendiamoci per il culo, anche fossero 80 euro al mese di commissioni, non ci vuole Archimede per dividerli su 1000 o più scontrini mensili.

Ripeto, non prendiamoci in giro, i commercianti vogliono solo fare nero.

Alla palla delle commissioni, manco Cassano ci crederebbe.

'Ca vacca, ieri dentista e bar, oggi bar e veterinario, non ho visto mezzo scontrino o ricevuta.

Certo colpa mia bla bla bla, dovevo chiederlo, ma è tutta gente che conosco, mi sentivo pure una faccia di m... rompi palle a chiederlo.

Aggiungo, tutte le attività commerciali che frequento dove stanno perfettamente dentro i propri studi di settore, non fanno una piega quando pago con la carta... chissà perché


----------



## pazzomania (28 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Oh Dio
> far pagare 1.20 un caffè
> per poi spendere 2 euro e passa la traslazione
> per chiunque scoccia.. Se era come in America ok
> ...



Se due euro... sicuramente


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> L'ultima volta che ho chiesto era 1.80 mi pare
> poco ci manca.. e ho il pos e era la mia commercialista a dirmelo



È sempre a % e ovviamente quelli che ci perdono di più sono i piccoli commercianti che non possono trattare sulle commissioni, a differenza dei big.
Quello che per molti è considerato solamente "qualche spicciolo", sommalo per 100-200-500-1000 transazioni giornaliere e poi moltiplica la somma per 30 (giorni).
Poi a questa cifra aggiungi anche il POS vero e proprio che, essendo a noleggio, si paga ogni mese.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> È sempre a % e ovviamente quelli che ci perdono di più sono i piccoli commercianti che non possono trattare sulle commissioni, a differenza dei big.
> Quello che per molti è considerato solamente "qualche spicciolo", sommalo per 100-200-500-1000 transazioni giornaliere e poi moltiplica la somma per 30 (giorni).
> Poi a questa cifra aggiungi anche il POS vero e proprio che, essendo a noleggio, si paga ogni mese.



Va bene, come qualunque altro costo aziendale, dai prodotti all'omino delle pulizie, lo carichi sui clienti.

Non credo sia un grosso problema pagare il caffè 1,02 invece che un euro, tenendo conto che la gente i centesimi te li lascia pur di non averli fra le balle 

Altrimenti, sono disposto anche pagare più tasse.
Penso che con 20/25 euro in più all' anno di imposte, si pagano tutte le commissioni di quelli che pagano con la carta..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> È sempre a % e ovviamente quelli che ci perdono di più sono i piccoli commercianti che non possono trattare sulle commissioni, a differenza dei big.
> Quello che per molti è considerato solamente "qualche spicciolo", sommalo per 100-200-500-1000 transazioni giornaliere e poi moltiplica la somma per 30 (giorni).
> Poi a questa cifra aggiungi anche il POS vero e proprio che, essendo a noleggio, si paga ogni mese.


D'estate arrivo anche a 1.500/,2000 euro al giorno
[ chiusura] per un benzinaio penso sia anche normale


----------



## Andris (29 Novembre 2022)

*Governo riduce drasticamente beneficiarie di Opzione donna, solo a donne più svantaggiate


Ansa*


----------



## cris (3 Dicembre 2022)

Bella idiozia quella di innalzare il tetto del contante e di prevedere il rifiuto all uso del pos sotto ai 60€.
Mosse da 4 soldi x soddisfare l’elettorato medio.


----------



## sunburn (3 Dicembre 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Bella idiozia quella di innalzare il tetto del contante e di prevedere il rifiuto all uso del pos sotto ai 60€.
> Mosse da 4 soldi x soddisfare l’elettorato medio.


Ho letto che Salvini avrebbe dichiarato che chi paga un caffè col pos è un “rompiballe” e che a lui piace prelevare… 
Per quanto mi riguarda non ho mai avuto dubbi nel seguire l’indicazione di Giorgetti: mi limiterò a non andare nei locali senza pos. Fa sorridere che lo dica il ministro dell’economia di un governo che ha eliminato l’obbligo sotto i 60€, ma tant’è.


----------



## sunburn (3 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> È sempre a % e ovviamente quelli che ci perdono di più sono i piccoli commercianti che non possono trattare sulle commissioni, a differenza dei big.
> Quello che per molti è considerato solamente "qualche spicciolo", sommalo per 100-200-500-1000 transazioni giornaliere e poi moltiplica la somma per 30 (giorni).
> Poi a questa cifra aggiungi anche il POS vero e proprio che, essendo a noleggio, si paga ogni mese.


Dai su, se un’attività ha problemi a far quadrare i conti per colpa delle spese irrisorie del pos è meglio che si dedichi ad altro.
Tra l’altro con il libero mercato si trovano facilmente contratti che non prevedono commissioni sulle transazioni di importi bassi. Si pagano cinque-dieci euro in più fissi al mese e si possono fare tutte le transazioni da un euro che si vogliono senza commissioni.

Forse non ci si rende conto, ma facendo un rapido calcolo dal punto di vista degli interessi della collettività:
500 caffè al giorno a 1,20 € sono 219mila euro non dichiarati all’anno.
219mila per 100mila bar fanno 21,9 miliardi su cui non si pagano tasse.
Sul caffè al bar c’è l’IVA al 10%: 2,19 miliardi di IVA non pagata all’anno (21900 euro all’anno di “aiuti” per ogni bar in caso di pandemia… )
E stiamo parlando solo dell’IVA per i caffè. Da aggiungere le altre tasse sui caffè e su tutti gli altri beni venduti e non fatturati.
“Eh ma che sarà mai un caffè non fatturato…”. Uno sproposito!
Poi, per carità, se non è obbligatorio è legittimo non avere il pos, però poi non bisogna lamentarsi.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Dicembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Dai su, se un’attività ha problemi a far quadrare i conti per colpa delle spese irrisorie del pos è meglio che si dedichi ad altro.
> Tra l’altro con il libero mercato si trovano facilmente contratti che non prevedono commissioni sulle transazioni di importi bassi. Si pagano cinque-dieci euro in più fissi al mese e si possono fare tutte le transazioni da un euro che si vogliono senza commissioni.
> 
> Forse non ci si rende conto, ma facendo un rapido calcolo dal punto di vista degli interessi della collettività:
> ...



Lodevole il tuo impegno.
Ma voglio dire, di che diavolo stiamo parlando?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Dicembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> *Ho letto che Salvini avrebbe dichiarato che chi paga un caffè col pos è un “rompiballe” e che a lui piace prelevare*…
> Per quanto mi riguarda non ho mai avuto dubbi nel seguire l’indicazione di Giorgetti: mi limiterò a non andare nei locali senza pos. Fa sorridere che lo dica il ministro dell’economia di un governo che ha eliminato l’obbligo sotto i 60€, ma tant’è.



L'ho letto anche io, un vero scemo. Con tutte le cose che poteva dire ha detto proprio la più cretina e senza senso, come di consueto.

Vado al bancomat a prelevare che poi mi rilascia solo banconote da 50 euro. Sarebbe divertente se da domani tutti pagassero l' euro del bar con banconote da 50.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Dicembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Oh Dio
> far pagare 1.20 un caffè
> per poi spendere 2 euro e passa la traslazione
> per chiunque scoccia.. Se era come in America ok
> ...


Guarda che la spesa è in percentuale, dipende dalle condizioni che hai ma in genere sono intorno all 1%, a volte o spesso anche meno. Ma poi gestire il cash comporta comunque una spesa, più tempo per i tuoi dipendenti, portali in banca, fai moneta, rischi connessi a furti ecc…il vero motivo del cash è uno soltanto. non pagare le TASSE altrimenti qualunque esercente normodotati preferirebbe pagamenti telematici


----------



## pazzomania (3 Dicembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'ho letto anche io, un vero scemo. Con tutte le cose che poteva dire ha detto proprio la più cretina e senza senso, come di consueto.
> 
> Vado al bancomat a prelevare che poi mi rilascia solo banconote da 50 euro. Sarebbe divertente se da domani tutti pagassero l' euro del bar con banconote da 50.



Finché nella classifica dei "cattivi" Salvini non sarà unanimamente messo in prima posizione con ampio margine sul secondo, 'sto paese non ha la minima chance di risollevarsi.

Sta gente fa di un male al paese che la metà della gente manco realizza.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Dicembre 2022)

Tra l' altro, aggiungo:

1 persona su 10
1 persona su 10
1 persona su 10.

Io capisco Salvini sia cosi idiota da non concepire le proporzioni, ma si faccia un bagno di umiltà che solo 1 demente su 10, l' ha votato.
Rappresenta soltanto un lato estremista della Nazione.

Il PD ha fatto uguale per 10 anni, ma col doppio dei voti e sapendo bene di fare schifo, senza illusioni


----------



## sunburn (3 Dicembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> il vero motivo del cash è uno soltanto. non pagare le TASSE altrimenti qualunque esercente normodotati preferirebbe pagamenti telematici


Ma va, mica è per quello… È tutta colpa della lobby dei portavalori finanziata da Soros, Gates e Rothschild(ovviamente in contanti).


----------



## Davidoff (3 Dicembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Dai su, se un’attività ha problemi a far quadrare i conti per colpa delle spese irrisorie del pos è meglio che si dedichi ad altro.
> Tra l’altro con il libero mercato si trovano facilmente contratti che non prevedono commissioni sulle transazioni di importi bassi. Si pagano cinque-dieci euro in più fissi al mese e si possono fare tutte le transazioni da un euro che si vogliono senza commissioni.
> 
> Forse non ci si rende conto, ma facendo un rapido calcolo dal punto di vista degli interessi della collettività:
> ...


Lo stato pensasse prima a usare bene i soldi che ha invece di sperperarli, i famosi miliardi di evasione fiscale che vorrebbero recuperare finirebbero in bonus e mance agli amichetti di turno. Buona parte delle piccole-medie imprese in Italia sta in piedi grazie al nero, altrimenti lavorerebbero solo per pagare le tasse allo stato parassitario o chiuderebbero direttamente. Chi comanda ne è consapevole, per questo si chiude un occhio su sta roba, stato e cittadini in Italia giocano a chi si in**la di più l’uno con l’altro invece di collaborare.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Dicembre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Lo stato pensasse prima a usare bene i soldi che ha invece di sperperarli, i famosi miliardi di evasione fiscale che vorrebbero recuperare finirebbero in bonus e mance agli amichetti di turno. Buona parte delle piccole-medie imprese in Italia sta in piedi grazie al nero, altrimenti lavorerebbero solo per pagare le tasse allo stato parassitario o chiuderebbero direttamente. Chi comanda ne è consapevole, per questo si chiude un occhio su sta roba, stato e cittadini in Italia giocano a chi si in**la di più l’uno con l’altro invece di collaborare.



Esatto, prima cosa cancellare l' agevolazione alle partite Iva.
Non posso darti torto.

Per qualche ragione pagherò il doppio della tasse a pari reddito, inconcepibile.


----------



## Sam (3 Dicembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma va, mica è per quello… È tutta colpa della lobby dei portavalori finanziata da Soros, Gates e Rothschild(ovviamente in contanti).


Assolutamente.
Infatti si sa che quando c'è stato il limite basso al contante, come ai tempi di Messer Monti e Draghi, l'evasione fiscale in Italia è scomparsa, e tutti pagavano felicemente le tasse.

D'altronde, si sa che l'evasione (quella vera) la si fa con i contanti, mica pagando commercialisti, che studiano cavilli nelle più disparate legislazioni fiscali del mondo, e mettendo in piedi reti di società off-shore, come quelle che hanno in gestione il Milan, vero?

Ah no scusa, l'evasione fiscale in Italia è chiaramente il barista che non fa lo scontrino per il caffè. Che scemo.

E te lo scrive uno che il caffè lo paga con la carta.


----------



## sunburn (3 Dicembre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Lo stato pensasse prima a usare bene i soldi che ha invece di sperperarli, i famosi miliardi di evasione fiscale che vorrebbero recuperare finirebbero in bonus e mance agli amichetti di turno. Buona parte delle piccole-medie imprese in Italia sta in piedi grazie al nero, altrimenti lavorerebbero solo per pagare le tasse allo stato parassitario o chiuderebbero direttamente.


Il nero per sopravvivere è la scusa più vecchia del Mondo e non ha mai avuto senso.



Davidoff ha scritto:


> Chi comanda ne è consapevole, per questo si chiude un occhio su sta roba, stato e cittadini in Italia giocano a chi si in**la di più l’uno con l’altro invece di collaborare.


Chi comanda “chiude un occhio” perché altrimenti, molto probabilmente, non comanderebbe. Non a caso, messi insieme, i partiti che hanno approvato almeno un condono fiscale hanno preso intorno al 95% dei voti.


----------



## sunburn (3 Dicembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Assolutamente.
> Infatti si sa che quando c'è stato il limite basso al contante, come ai tempi di Messer Monti e Draghi, l'evasione fiscale in Italia è scomparsa, e tutti pagavano felicemente le tasse.


Non mi risulta di aver mai elogiato la politica fiscale né quella sulla lotta all’evasione dei governi che hai citato. 
Anzi, ho anche scritto che per me il limite dovrebbe essere zero e che, sebbene sia meglio avere in circolazione meno contante che più contante, tra 5000 e 1000 non si risolve granché.



Sam ha scritto:


> D'altronde, si sa che l'evasione (quella vera) la si fa con i contanti, mica pagando commercialisti, che studiano cavilli nelle più disparate legislazioni fiscali del mondo, e mettendo in piedi reti di società off-shore


È eticamente ingiusto, ma nel 90% dei casi si tratta di operazioni legali che, appunto, sfruttano in vari cavilli. E di certo chi imbastisce giri di quel tipo non usufruisce delle prestazioni che lo Stato italiano riconosce a chi ha un reddito basso, non va a far la fila nei PS strapieni causa carenza cronica di strutture e personale e via dicendo. 



Sam ha scritto:


> Ah no scusa, l'evasione fiscale in Italia è chiaramente il barista che non fa lo scontrino per il caffè. Che scemo.
> 
> E te lo scrive uno che il caffè lo paga con la carta.


Ho fatto l’esempio sui caffè perché si stava parlando dei caffè in relazione ai pagamenti col pos. Ovviamente non tutti i bar fanno nero e non è un problema solo di questo settore, ma già col mio esempio viene fuori una cifra importante solo considerando l’IVA non pagata sui caffè. Applica l’esempio a tutti i settori in cui si fa nero, e in cui le prestazioni hanno costi per il consumatore/utente ben superiori a quelli di un caffè, e poi mi dici se non influisce.


----------



## Sam (3 Dicembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non mi risulta di aver mai elogiato la politica fiscale né quella sulla lotta all’evasione dei governi che hai citato.
> Anzi, ho anche scritto che per me il limite dovrebbe essere zero e che, sebbene sia meglio avere in circolazione meno contante che più contante, tra 5000 e 1000 non si risolve granché.


Non ho detto che tu personalmente elogiavi qualcuno di loro.
Ho detto che quando c'è stata gente che ha attuato la politica contraria all'allentamento delle misure nulla è cambiato, a dimostrazione che il problema dell'evasione in Italia mai è stato l'uso del contante.



sunburn ha scritto:


> È eticamente ingiusto, ma nel 90% dei casi si tratta di operazioni legali che, appunto, sfruttano in vari cavilli. E di certo chi imbastisce giri di quel tipo non usufruisce delle prestazioni che lo Stato italiano riconosce a chi ha un reddito basso, non va a far la fila nei PS strapieni causa carenza cronica di strutture e personale e via dicendo.


Però la signora che a Roma aveva oltre 1200 immobili e ha compiuto da sola una frode fiscale di oltre 2 miliardi di euro e che ha patteggiato pagando solo 50 milioni, potevi salassarla e farle giocare le mutande e la dentiera. E tu Stato non l'hai fatto.
Questo è il vero nodo della questione. I grandi capitali evasi per la complicità della politica e del sistema finanziario che da sempre li protegge.
Ed è per questo che il tema evasione fiscale è una barzelletta. Alla fine si continua a parlare di denaro contante perché si sa che a pagare è sempre il disgraziato ultimo deficient3 che non ha modo di fottere il Sistema, mentre sono anni che abbiamo leggi oscene come lo Scudo fiscale e andiamo avanti a condoni vari.



sunburn ha scritto:


> Ho fatto l’esempio sui caffè perché si stava parlando dei caffè in relazione ai pagamenti col pos. Ovviamente non tutti i bar fanno nero e non è un problema solo di questo settore, ma già col mio esempio viene fuori una cifra importante solo considerando l’IVA non pagata sui caffè. Applica l’esempio a tutti i settori in cui si fa nero, e in cui le prestazioni hanno costi per il consumatore/utente ben superiori a quelli di un caffè, e poi mi dici se non influisce.


Sì, avevo capito fosse un esempio.
Detto ciò, certamente influisce, ma impatta meno di quello che si crede.
Quel tipo di evasione c'è ovunque. In tutti i paesi del mondo.

Però faccio un esempio: perché nessuno tocca il Catasto? E non parlo delle ca*ate fatte da Draghi, ma di una revisione SERIA, per andare a beccare gli immobili accatastati con classi inferiori e sulle quali c'è un fortissimo giro di evasione del valore di svariati miliardi di euro?

Questo è solo il primo esempio che mi viene in mente, ma ce ne sarebbero di diversi.
Naturalmente la risposta è scontata ed è derivata dal fatto che la politica italiana è fatta di gente che l'evasione la fa ogni giorno, quindi non son mica scemi.
Meglio andare a rompere le palle su uno scontrino da 1€ per una brioche, classico specchietto per le allodole come la Finanza a Cortina ai tempi di Monti, che fece tanto scalpore ma portò un nulla di fatto come risultato.


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Dicembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Assolutamente.
> Infatti si sa che quando c'è stato il limite basso al contante, come ai tempi di Messer Monti e Draghi, l'evasione fiscale in Italia è scomparsa, e tutti pagavano felicemente le tasse.
> 
> D'altronde, si sa che l'evasione (quella vera) la si fa con i contanti, mica pagando commercialisti, che studiano cavilli nelle più disparate legislazioni fiscali del mondo, e mettendo in piedi reti di società off-shore, come quelle che hanno in gestione il Milan, vero?
> ...


A volte bisognerebbe fare un disegno per spiegare ste cose BASILARI.


----------



## Davidoff (3 Dicembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che tu personalmente elogiavi qualcuno di loro.
> Ho detto che quando c'è stata gente che ha attuato la politica contraria all'allentamento delle misure nulla è cambiato, a dimostrazione che il problema dell'evasione in Italia mai è stato l'uso del contante.
> 
> 
> ...


Detto semplicemente, l’Italiaetta è uno dei paesi più garantisti per i criminali di ogni genere e latitudine, tutto dovuto alla mentalità chiagnifottista e paracula dell’italiano medio. Siamo un paese irriformabile e lo abbiamo dimostrato più volte, con svariati governi diversi, a causa della mentalità media che rimane sempre la stessa.


----------



## __king george__ (3 Dicembre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Detto semplicemente, l’Italiaetta è uno dei paesi più garantisti per i criminali di ogni genere e latitudine, tutto dovuto alla mentalità chiagnifottista e paracula dell’italiano medio. Siamo un paese irriformabile e lo abbiamo dimostrato più volte, con svariati governi diversi, a causa della mentalità media che rimane sempre la stessa.


allora meglio darsi alla criminalità...Anyone want to join? (no perditempo o mezzeseghe grazie)


----------



## pazzomania (4 Dicembre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Detto semplicemente, l’Italiaetta è uno dei paesi più garantisti per i criminali di ogni genere e latitudine, tutto dovuto alla mentalità chiagnifottista e paracula dell’italiano medio. Siamo un paese irriformabile e lo abbiamo dimostrato più volte, con svariati governi diversi, a causa della mentalità media che rimane sempre la stessa.


Già.

E personalmente, ho notato che i cittadini più arditi, rabbiosi, indignati, che pensano di essere nel giusto eccettera... sono sempre quelli più disposti ad accettare qualunque tipo di porcheria purchè vada bene al suo orticello.

Ne parlavamo ieri in un altro topic, siamo un popolo STRA-MARCIO.

Spero solo che i giovani, tra un travione e un gay, troveranno anche il tempo per cambiare le cose e focalizzarsi sulle cose veramente importanti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Dicembre 2022)

RDC: Denunciate 95  a Roma: 52 stranieri e 42 italiani per truffa aggravata e falsità ideologica.
Gli stranieri, provenienti dal centro-africa, nell'ultimo triennio hanno ricevuto il RDC dopo aver dichiarato falsamente di risiedere in Italia da almeno 10 anni.

Saranno sicuramente tutti baristi o P.IVA, maledetti ladriiii


----------



## Swaitak (4 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> RDC: Denunciate 95  a Roma: 52 stranieri e 42 italiani per truffa aggravata e falsità ideologica.
> Gli stranieri, provenienti dal centro-africa, nell'ultimo triennio hanno ricevuto il RDC dopo aver dichiarato falsamente di risiedere in Italia da almeno 10 anni.
> 
> Saranno sicuramente tutti baristi o P.IVA, maledetti ladriiii


io gli avrei fatto l'inganno della cadrega per capire se erano italianizzati


----------



## sunburn (4 Dicembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che tu personalmente elogiavi qualcuno di loro.
> Ho detto che quando c'è stata gente che ha attuato la politica contraria all'allentamento delle misure nulla è cambiato, a dimostrazione che il problema dell'evasione in Italia mai è stato l'uso del contante.


Ma non c’è mai stata una vera volontà di combattere il nero, se no semplicemente non ci sarebbe o sarebbe nei limiti dell’inevitabile.
Come ho già scritto, per me la soluzione sarebbe eliminare completamente il contante. Togliendo completamente di mezzo il contante, nel senso che il pezzetto di carta con scritto “100€“ vale 0 senza possibilità di versarlo su un conto, non si ha tecnicamente modo di fare nero, né di compiere tutte le attività criminali che hanno a che fare coi contanti(mazzette, compravendita di stupefacenti ecc). 
Non lo faranno mai, lo so. Ma dire che il contante non sia, quantomeno, un fattore di rischio mi sembra cozzi con la logica.




Sam ha scritto:


> Però la signora che a Roma aveva oltre 1200 immobili e ha compiuto da sola una frode fiscale di oltre 2 miliardi di euro e che ha patteggiato pagando solo 50 milioni, potevi salassarla e farle giocare le mutande e la dentiera. E tu Stato non l'hai fatto.
> Questo è il vero nodo della questione. I grandi capitali evasi per la complicità della politica e del sistema finanziario che da sempre li protegge.
> Ed è per questo che il tema evasione fiscale è una barzelletta. Alla fine si continua a parlare di denaro contante perché si sa che a pagare è sempre il disgraziato ultimo deficient3 che non ha modo di fottere il Sistema, mentre sono anni che abbiamo leggi oscene come lo Scudo fiscale e andiamo avanti a condoni vari.
> 
> ...


Ah ma io son d’accordissimo sul fatto che lo Stato non voglia fare una seria lotta all’evasione. Nel post di risposta a un altro utente ho scritto anche quello che per me è il motivo principale.
In un Paese in cui il nero è visto come meno di una ragazzata ed ampiamente praticato e culturalmente accettato, non avrai mai uno Stato che combatterà davvero il nero.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Dicembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma non c’è mai stata una vera volontà di combattere il nero, se no semplicemente non ci sarebbe o sarebbe nei limiti dell’inevitabile.
> Come ho già scritto, per me la soluzione sarebbe eliminare completamente il contante. Togliendo completamente di mezzo il contante, nel senso che il pezzetto di carta con scritto “100€“ vale 0 senza possibilità di versarlo su un conto, non si ha tecnicamente modo di fare nero, né di compiere tutte le attività criminali che hanno a che fare coi contanti(mazzette, compravendita di stupefacenti ecc).
> Non lo faranno mai, lo so. Ma dire che il contante non sia, quantomeno, un fattore di rischio mi sembra cozzi con la logica.
> 
> ...


Datemi pieni poteri per 24 mesi ( catso li avreste dati a Salvini e non li date a me???)-

Vi libero da mafia ed evasione fiscale!

Violando 15 costituzioni, ma giuro che lo farei con i più buoni principi e bene per il Paese.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Dicembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma va, mica è per quello… È tutta colpa della lobby dei portavalori finanziata da Soros, Gates e Rothschild(ovviamente in contanti).



Uh, fai da ufficio stampa anche per i Rothschild? Vedo che la tua clientela si popola di nomi altisonanti. Strano, perché nessuno li ha nominati, mica starai facendo pubblicità occulta.

Per quanto riguarda Gheitz, allora forse è venuto a fare audizioni al parlamento itagliano per propagandare una nuova forma di filantropismo, eh. Magari i pagamenti con il POS li voleva gestire lui con il software scintillante e bug-free della sua Maigrosoft.

Mah. Lavaggio del cervello nella fase di centrifuga capi pesanti.


----------



## sunburn (4 Dicembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Uh, fai da ufficio stampa anche per i Rothschild? Vedo che la tua clientela si popola di nomi altisonanti. Strano, perché nessuno li ha nominati, mica starai facendo pubblicità occulta.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda Gheitz, allora forse è venuto a fare audizioni al parlamento itagliano per propagandare una nuova forma di filantropismo, eh. Magari i pagamenti con il POS li voleva gestire lui con il software scintillante e bug-free della sua Maigrosoft.
> 
> Mah. Lavaggio del cervello nella fase di centrifuga capi pesanti.


Ma al posto di prendertela con me, due paroline contro gli evasori mai? Capisco non sia grave come mettere un impianto stereo in un capannone industriale in disuso da anni, però dai, su…


----------



## pazzomania (4 Dicembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma al posto di prendertela con me, due paroline contro gli evasori mai? Capisco non sia grave come mettere un impianto stereo in un capannone industriale in disuso da anni, però dai, su…


In Italia sono bravissimi a farti il lavaggio del cervello.
Ti scatenano battaglie su Rdc e 4 beduni che sbarcano tutti sporchi di mer*

Ma poi sui temi veri, ciao core.

Meritiamo un Satan4 per uno, ma nel culo!

Non ho ancora visto un topic sul bonus di 5000 euro in parlamento per farsi il nuovo Mac 

Io almeno sono coerente, per lamentarmi di qualcosa deve essere veramente grave e indiscutibile.

PS: prima ti ho detto di darmi pieni poteri per 24 mesi, che libero l' Italia da evasione e mafia.
Se me ne dai 28 di mesi, ti tolgo pure il problema dei Rave e dei clandestini che spacciano.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In Italia sono bravissimi a farti il lavaggio del cervello.
> Ti scatenano battaglie su Rdc e 4 beduni che sbarcano tutti sporchi di mer*
> 
> Ma poi sui temi veri, ciao core.
> ...


si ma poi ci mandi pure al fronte ucraino, non ti voto!


----------



## pazzomania (4 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> si ma poi ci mandi pure al fronte ucraino, non ti voto!


Ma va!

Io scherzo sempre, io sono uno che apre la finestre alle mosche per non ucciderle quando le trova in casa, figurati.

Non mi piacciono i bulletti, quello si è vero.
Comunque non manderei alcun civile italiano in guerra, se l' hai pensato vuol dire che scrivo peggio di come penso


----------



## gabri65 (4 Dicembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma al posto di prendertela con me, due paroline contro gli evasori mai? Capisco non sia grave come mettere un impianto stereo in un capannone industriale in disuso da anni, però dai, su…



Mah, mettere un impianto stereo in un capannone senza permesso per un rave mi sembra una bella evasione, hai idea di quanto costerebbe? Prova a prenderlo in affitto per organizzare una festa con i tuoi amichetti, vai.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Già.
> 
> *E personalmente, ho notato che i cittadini più arditi, rabbiosi, indignati, che pensano di essere nel giusto eccettera... sono sempre quelli più disposti ad accettare qualunque tipo di porcheria purchè vada bene al suo orticello.*
> 
> ...



Sta roba è troppo vera purtroppo, lo vedo ogni giorno anche coi miei genitori stessi.

Mio padre sono sicuro al 100% che se domani istituissero un reddito di cittadinanza che andasse solamente a lui di 100 mila euro al mese direbbe che è giusto e non più una porcata.  Di pensare ai mafiosi e ai problemi seri che quello non è un problema vero ecc...

Questa è la cosa che più mi fa incazzare alla fine. Una cosa è giusta o meno a seconda del vantaggio o svantaggio...


----------



## pazzomania (4 Dicembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sta roba è troppo vera purtroppo, lo vedo ogni giorno anche coi miei genitori stessi.
> 
> Mio padre sono sicuro al 100% che se domani istituissero un reddito di cittadinanza che andasse solamente a lui di 100 mila euro al mese direbbe che è giusto e non più una porcata.  Di pensare ai mafiosi e ai problemi seri che quello non è un problema vero ecc...
> 
> Questa è la cosa che più mi fa incazzare alla fine. Una cosa è giusta o meno a seconda del vantaggio o svantaggio...





Esatto, ma è umano.
Se lo pensa tuo padre che probabilmente si farà, detto in francese, i caxxi suoi, no problem.

Ma quando non ci arriva chi va in giro a dispensare verità, oppure (molto peggio) politici che APPROFITTANO di questa caratteristica dell' essere umano pur sapendo sia dannosa, qui siamo davanti a veri criminali.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Esatto, ma è umano.
> Se lo pensa tuo padre che probabilmente si farà, detto in francese, i caxxi suoi, no problem.
> 
> Ma quando non ci arriva chi va in giro a dispensare verità, oppure (molto peggio) politici che APPROFITTANO di questa caratteristica dell' essere umano pur sapendo sia dannosa, qui siamo davanti a veri criminali.



Sarà umano, ma ha anche rotto le palle. Il problema in se non sarebbe neanche quello, ma il voler negare l'evidenza con supercazzole. Ci si crede sul serio che certe cose siano giuste perché a proprio vantaggio.

Se si avesse l'onestà intellettuale di dire:

Si è vero sta cosa è ingiusta, fatta male, una porcata ecc... però la tollero perché ne traggo beneficio o viceversa, ne traggo svantaggi quindi non va bene ecc.. sarebbe già un'altra cosa. 

Invece devi sentirti le peggio cacate per giustificare certe robe. E vale per ogni ambito. Basta pensare al calcio e come vengono valutate stesse situazioni con protagonisti diversi.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Dicembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sarà umano, ma ha anche rotto le palle. Il problema in se non sarebbe neanche quello, ma il voler negare l'evidenza con supercazzole. Ci si crede sul serio che certe cose siano giuste perché a proprio vantaggio.
> 
> Se si avesse l'onestà intellettuale di dire:
> 
> ...



Si capisco bene cosa vuoi dire.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si capisco bene cosa vuoi dire.



Mi son tornate in mente le discussioni sul bonus di 200 euro di qualche mese fa, sempre con mio padre. Mica son riuscito a fargli dire che era una roba sbagliata sta cosa dei bonus, macché, ti danno 200 euro e va bene.

Ma cosa cavolo ci vuole a dire:

Si, è roba fatta male, ma visto che per una volta ci prendo 200 euro e posso beneficiarne alla fine va bene così.

No, supercazzola della gente che ruba, di chi si incula il reddito di cittadinanza ed è giusto che pure lui si prenda qualcosa.

Impossibile venirne fuori anche nel miglior contesto possibile per una discussione pacifica.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Dicembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi son tornate in mente le discussioni sul bonus di 200 euro di qualche mese fa, sempre con mio padre. Mica son riuscito a fargli dire che era una roba sbagliata sta cosa dei bonus, macché, ti danno 200 euro e va bene.
> 
> Ma cosa cavolo ci vuole a dire:
> 
> ...



Il problema è che è il prototipo dell' elettore medio.

È cosi che gli idioti dannosi arrivano nelle stanze dei bottoni


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il problema è che è il prototipo dell' elettore medio.
> 
> È cosi che gli idioti dannosi arrivano nelle stanze dei bottoni



Eh lo so bene. Mio padre lo giustifico alla fine, un po' perché è mio padre ovviamente, un po' per fattori oggettivi che non starò a scrivere qua.

Ora che ha tempo libero ovviamente è preda di tutta l'informazione iper trash moderna falsa e tendenziosa. Purtroppo il primo scappato di casa che sta in tv o in qualche talk acquista credibilità solo per il fatto di stare in TV e come dicevi prima si approfittano di certe cose. 

La cosa veramente grave però è vedere gente con percorsi di vita più agevoli e istruzione di un certo tipo avere la stessa mentalità alla fine. 

E' qualcosa di trasversale sia a livello di generazioni che di livello di istruzione.


----------

